# Comparison of best Compact Tablets



## $ilent

Helpful post!

I own nexus 7, pity mine is currently broke and awaiting RMA though


----------



## aweir

If I could REP you I would.







one mistake. The Nexus 7 has a micro USB and bluetooth 4.0. If it had micro HDMI and microSD card reader, it would be so much better but more expensive. I'd rather have the hdmi/SD reader than the cameras. They could swap one for the other. the cameras are crappy and add to the cost, while leaving out more important features.


----------



## Robilar

Ah, thanks for clarifying I will update the spreadsheet.

I happen to agree btw. That's the reason I have stuck with the Samsung Tab's rather than pick up a pair of the Nexus units. I have 32GB micro SD cards in my and my daughter's tablets loaded with video.

Cloud storage for hi-def video? I think not. Not to mention I have HDMI dongles for both tablets which is great for video playback.


----------



## aweir

I am reading up online about using a microUSB flash drive and it says you have to "root it"?

what can you tell me about the HDMI dongles? will this let us view the tablet on a computer monitor?


----------



## Robilar

Yes it will, its a standard dongle to HDMI connection. Of course your monitor will need built in speakers to get audio. I haven't tried using the headphones out for audio while using HDMI out although it might work.


----------



## Robilar

I added an interesting comparison I found on Engadget. They ran video in a continuous loop at 50% brightness with wf-fi on and notifications enabled with all tablets.

Interesting to see the varying battery levels for video playback with all the background features enabled.

Unfortunately the Nexus is not on there nor is the new Samsung Tab 2. I can confirm that the Tab 2 has a much better battery life than my Tab 7.0+. My daughter runs hers for up to 2 days with a great deal of Wi-Fi use and video playback without needing to charge it. The Samsung Tab 2 also outlasts my IPad 2 with ease (smaller screen though so that makes sense).

I've read that the ICS update for the Samsung Tab Plus will provide a significant improvement to battery life. That remains to be seen.

After a lot of puttering (I picked up a Google Nexus and ultimately returned it due to a defective screen), I've concluded that barring a huge price drop to the Toshiba tablet (interchangeably called the Excite 7.7 or the AT270), the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 is the best bang for the buck.

The Google Nexus, all of its new release physical issues aside lacks in 3 areas against the similarly priced Samsung. It does not have Micro-SD, it isn't even close in battery life, and it does not have HDMI out. Yes it's a better gaming tablet due to the Tegra 3 chip and slightly higher res screen but for a travelling video player and ereader the Samsung Tab 2 is the most versatile. Video playback on the tab 2 is phenomenal; I've run AVI and MKV, MP4 files on my kids and compared to my IPad and see no difference. I'd like to recommend my 7.0 plus but it looks like it's being discontinued and I have no guarantees that the battery life will improve once the ICS release occurs. Plus I don't feel it was worth the extra money over the Tab 2. It has a faster cpu and double the storage but the micro-SD slot makes onboard storage moot. Add a $17 32GB micro SD card and away you go.


----------



## Robilar

I added the Kindle Fire and 32GB Blackberry Playbook for the sake of completeness. I also added the weight of the tablets and corrected a couple of errors.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> I am reading up online about using a microUSB flash drive and it says you have to "root it"?
> what can you tell me about the HDMI dongles? will this let us view the tablet on a computer monitor?


Yes, you can use a USB flash drive but typically would have to root the tablet. You would also need one of these dongles hanging off the micro USB port in addition to the USB key itself.










Or if you are using the Samsung tablets, you can simply buy one of these, no rooting required.


----------



## steelbom

Thanks, good thread


----------



## Robilar

I found another Tegra 3 7" Tablet, the Nabi 2. Pretty good specs for a kid focused device.


----------



## Robilar

Another 7" that looks interesting is the Acer Iconia A110.

Tegra 3 Processor 1.2 Ghz
Android 4.1 Jellybean
1024x600 Display TFT
$199 price point
1 GB RAM
8 GB Memory
Micro HDMI out
Micro SD card slot
Front camera (no rear) 2 MP Resolution
Micro USB Port 2.0
Weight: 470 Grams
GPS: Yes
Bluetooth: 3.0
Wi-Fi: 802.11 b, g, n
Charge via USB: Yes

Frankly, this is the way the Google Nexus should have been built with HDMI out/Micro SD slot and at the same price point. The slightly higher resolution on the Nexus is easily outweighed by the connectivity of the A110.


----------



## Robilar

Here is another one:

ZTE T98 7"

Admittedly I have never heard of ZTE...

Tegra 3 - 1.3 Ghz
Rear Camera 5 MP (no flash)
1 GB RAM
1280x800 WXGA Display
Android 4.0
Front Camera 1.9 MP (or 1.3 MP conflicting reports)
16 GB Memory
Micro SD Slot
GPS: Yes
Bluetooth: Yes
Wireless: 802.11b, 802.11g, 802.11n
Mini USB port
Battery Life: 7-9 hours


----------



## Robilar

Working on updating my charts.

Regarding the 10 tablets I posted, does anyone have information regarding Infrared support (IR gate or IR blaster) or NFC (Near Field communication)?

Seems like it's not a commonly published spec.


----------



## paulerxx

Still too slow for my taste...1gb of ram? Seriously, why not put 2gbs into one of these suckers?


----------



## Robilar

Would it help? RAM manages active apps and files. It would be pretty rare to max out ram usage on a tablet unless you had pretty much every app open at once.


----------



## Robilar

I updated the charts to reflect some new statistics. I also removed the discontinued tablets that are no longer available new.

If anyone has any data on the missing fields on any of the tablets, please let me know and I will update accordingly.


----------



## Robilar

Here is a comparison of a number of quad core tablets, both 7" and 10". Note that the Acer isn't out until next month.


----------



## Robilar

Just ordered one of these through Amazon. It's about the size and slightly thicker than a credit card.

I have 5 micro SD cards (2x32, 2x16, 1x8), this is a really handy way to travel with them without worrying about loss.


----------



## Robilar

Well I pulled the trigger on the Toshiba AT270. I had a $250 gift card for Future Shop that I won which made it quite reasonable.

The reason I bought it? Toshiba has released a dock for the AT270 that has 2 full USB ports and an HDMI port out. The AT270 does not have MHL support or an onboard HDMI or micro HDMI port but they now provide a dock that has full HDMI support. I love docks (I have one for each of my other tablets) so this was a no brainer.

I'll post some pics and comments once I get the tablet. Not sure how long it's going to take on the dock as I have to order it from Toshiba US (not in Canada yet).


----------



## Robilar

Not much of a selection of cases for the Toshiba.









Either the Vangoddy (which I ended up ordering) or the Toshiba original which frankly looks like a poor design. The Vangoddy cost me $41 after shipping, the Toshiba was $40 + Shipping. Not sure what Toshiba was thinking with this design. Anyhow, hopefully Blurex or Koretech come out with a decent case for the tablet eventually.


----------



## Robilar

Updated chart on first page.

I got rid of the Acer A100 as it is being discontinued. Added the Kindle HD Fire (7" only). Added a few updated details.

Nice to see they provided a micro HD out on the Kindle Fire HD although for some strange reason, they forgot the micro-SD slot...

The Toshiba AT270 is currently on sale for $299 on a couple of US sites making it easily the best choice in the $200-$300 price range. Not sure how long it will be at that price.

Added updated specs for the Nabi 2


----------



## spikexp

I'm waiting to see the kobo arc to change my kobo vox.
I really like the 7 inch format/price, but I really want to try 10 inch...


----------



## Robilar

It's funny, I had a couple of 10" tablets (and still have an IPad 2). They are great for video and web browsing but I find them far too bulky for reading for extended periods.

I had a couple of Kobo Vox's at one point as well. That is one line that needs a hardware refresh (and hopefully a much updated android OS, 2.3 is brutal).

My Toshiba AT270 so far is the best compromise between sizes that I have found.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I had a couple of Kobo Vox's at one point as well. That is one line that needs a hardware refresh (and hopefully a much updated android OS, 2.3 is brutal).


The kobo arc is coming for that.
I'm waiting to see if it's better executed than the vox (which had and still have lots of issue).

Wow, the Toshiba AT270 is pricey.


----------



## Robilar

It's the super AMOLED Plus screen that makes it expensive.

Mind you, it's on sale in the US through a couple of different sites for $299 currently. That's only $40 more than the Nexus for a much better tablet.


----------



## GuilT1

Where is the Toshiba AT270 on sale at? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Robilar

Here, not sure if the sale is still ongoing.


----------



## Robilar

Bestbuy has the Nabi 2 in stock. If my daughter were a bit younger it would be a great gift. Micro HDMI out, Tegra 3 and a Micro SD slot. Pretty solid hardware for a kid focused tablet.


----------



## Starbomba

Will be looking here for when i have the moolah for one. I'm itching to get a tablet for multimedia, to turn my HTPC into a full BOINC rig. Thanks for the helpful comparison


----------



## bengal

The Nexus 7 is the best 7'' tablet out right now.


----------



## Robilar

Based on what?

I had one and returned it.

No Micro SD slot, no DLNA support, no HDMI out (or dongle/MHL support) and shoddy build quality (I had a raised screen on mine).

Also the only way you can use external storage (USB or Hard Drive) via the OTG port is to root it.

When the AT270 goes on sale again for $299 (and it will from what Toshiba told me), it will again be a far superior tablet for only $40 more...

Acer is releasing the A110 in about 2 weeks that is also going to be a competitor. Mind you we have no details on it's battery life as yet. Slightly lower res screen but same cpu, micro SD, HDMI out and USB OTG support out of the box all for $199.

The Nexus 7 is $260 for a 16GB unit. I'd much rather a $200 8 GB unit and buy 3 - 32 GB Micro SD cards for $18 each.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> The Nexus 7 is the best 7'' tablet out right now.


I am willing to sacrifice "the best" if it has a MicroSD slot. I know Amazon and Google are trying to push their own cloud services, but shipping Wifi-only tablets without MicroSD slots is just wrong.


----------



## Robilar

Btw, the HDMI dock for the Toshiba AT270 is now available in Canada!

Just ordered mine.


----------



## bengal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Based on what?
> I had one and returned it.
> No Micro SD slot, no DLNA support, no HDMI out (or dongle/MHL support) and shoddy build quality (I had a raised screen on mine).
> Also the only way you can use external storage (USB or Hard Drive) via the OTG port is to root it.
> When the AT270 goes on sale again for $299 (and it will from what Toshiba told me), it will again be a far superior tablet for only $40 more...
> Acer is releasing the A110 in about 2 weeks that is also going to be a competitor. Mind you we have no details on it's battery life as yet. Slightly lower res screen but same cpu, micro SD, HDMI out and USB OTG support out of the box all for $199.
> The Nexus 7 is $260 for a 16GB unit. I'd much rather a $200 8 GB unit and buy 3 - 32 GB Micro SD cards for $18 each.


Based on performance and smooth usability.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> Based on performance and smooth usability.


Ok... not sure how that makes it the best. All the Tegra 3 tablets I have (TF700T and the AT270) perform the same in benches as the Nexus 7 (TF700T is faster) and all are smooth in terms of application. Seeing as I briefly owned a Nexus 7, I was able to make direct comparisons. Then again, there are dozens of reviews on the net as well.

What differentiates tablets that use the same cpu is feature set, screen and build quality.

As such unless you can actually define why it's the best, I'd have to politely disagree. It's clear that when you quoted my comments you didn't bother to read them. Would you disagree with anything I stated specifically?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> The Nexus 7 is the best 7'' tablet out right now.


dude the Acer A110 spanks it considering it actually has a micro sd slot, and mini hdmi unlike the nexus 7. what i'm getting at here is, there isn't one best tablet, it depends on what the user wants.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> dude the Acer A110 spanks it considering it actually has a micro sd slot, and mini hdmi unlike the nexus 7. what i'm getting out there is not ones best tablet it depends on what the user wants.


And OTG support without rooting


----------



## crizthakidd

what do you guys think of
http://android-sale.com/ainol-novo7-aurora-2.html

i need to order by tmrw for my moms birthday on the 30th a 7in tablet . i have the tf700t and its amazing but she just needs media consumption and i want to spend around 150 or less. something with android she has an htc one x so im sure the apps will transfer and whatnot


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> what do you guys think of
> http://android-sale.com/ainol-novo7-aurora-2.html
> i need to order by tmrw for my moms birthday on the 30th a 7in tablet . i have the tf700t and its amazing but she just needs media consumption and i want to spend around 150 or less. something with android she has an htc one x so im sure the apps will transfer and whatnot


If you're on a budget, it seems like a decent option. Here is the most comprehensive review I could find for the tablet. It is a far-cry from your run-of-the-mill resistive 'China tablets' as far as I can tell. My biggest worries would be quality control, lack of manufacturer support, and availability of the tablet from a reputable merchant (depending on where you live). I honestly didn't look much past that review after I had found it and viewed a few other less thorough ones, so it's on you to do your research.


----------



## bengal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> dude the Acer A110 spanks it considering it actually has a micro sd slot, and mini hdmi unlike the nexus 7. what i'm getting at here is, there isn't one best tablet, it depends on what the user wants.


The Acer A110 is one ugly piece of hardware. Now don't tell me aesthetics don't matter. hUrR duRr this is oCn


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> The Acer A110 is one ugly piece of hardware. Now don't tell me aesthetics don't matter. hUrR duRr this is oCn


That makes no sense just because it's OCN doesn't mean EVERY THING on the site is about he best of the best, weather or not aesthetics matter depends on the person AND weather or not the aesthetics are good or bad depends on the person too.

In fact to me the Acer Iconia A110 looks just like every other tablet in fact it looks like an ipad with a different width to length ratio, to me. It has smooth glass cover, black, bezel and silver back that is contoured.


----------



## bengal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> That makes no sense just because it's OCN doesn't mean EVERY THING on the site is about he best of the best, weather or not aesthetics matter depends on the person AND weather or not the aesthetics are good or bad depends on the person too.


Well that's the logic I have seen people use to justify whatever they are trying to justify. Just trying to go with the flow.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> The Acer A110 is one ugly piece of hardware. Now don't tell me aesthetics don't matter. hUrR duRr this is oCn


Let's see if this makes sense. You had no way to respond back to my comments regarding feature set or functionality. So you ignored where there are tablets ahead of the one you own and went after how it looks? That's pretty weak









Two thoughts: First as noted above, they are both fine looking tablets for the 7" category. I don't think the Acer is ugly or particularly attractive. It looks like pretty much every other tablet in that class.

Second, once your tablet goes into a case, the looks become irrelevant.

Just a suggestion but if you are going to take the time to post and share your opinion, at least make an effort to ground it in reality. You might actually get someone to agree with you that way


----------



## bengal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Let's see if this makes sense. You had no way to respond back to my comments regarding feature set or functionality. So you ignored where there are tablets ahead of the one you own and went after how it looks? That's pretty weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two thoughts: First as noted above, they are both fine looking tablets for the 7" category. I don't think the Acer is ugly or particularly attractive. It looks like pretty much every other tablet in that class.
> Second, once your tablet goes into a case, the looks become irrelevant.
> Just a suggestion but if you are going to take the time to post and share your opinion, at least make an effort to ground it in reality. You might actually get someone to agree with you that way


Thought I had already replied to your comment before. Might want to go look back and try to make sense of it. I know it's hard for you. Let me know if I need to break it down more than it already is.

And yes, the Nexus 7 does look better to me overall.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> The Nexus 7 is the best 7'' tablet out right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> Based on performance and smooth usability.


Here are your comments.

I'm still waiting for you to actually clarify either comment as they are sparse (and I'm being polite). I can't make sense of comments that have no factual basis.

The Nexus 7 is not the best 7" tablet available. It is among the best bang for the buck in the 7" category. However, that will change soon as well once the Toshiba AT270 drops permanently in price and the Acer A110 is released.

Even the Kindle Fire HD is technically a better tablet. Yes it is only a dual core cpu (which actually makes very little difference in most apps) but it also has the same screen resolution, 16GB of storage and micro HDMI out for $60 less than the Nexus 7. It also happens to be $60 cheaper...

Actually the Nabi 2 is now available as well. Yes it's ugly but it's a better bang for the buck tablet in terms of sheer functionality compared to the Nexus 7.

Regarding looks, I won't dispute your opinion. Appearance is subjective and to you it is obviously an attractive tablet. I happen to think the Nexus 7 has a nice design as well. My only point in this matter is that I will take function over form every time. I'd rather have a less attractive device with a better feature set than a pretty one that is more limited.


----------



## bengal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What differentiates tablets that use the same cpu is feature set, screen and build quality.


Aesthetics was my reply to this. And yes looks are subjective.


----------



## cdoublejj

Shopping by purely Aesthetics is rather week, especially when they all look the same. sure when i buy pc parts Aesthetics matter but, so does performance. The Acer is specked the same as the google nexus minus a smaller screen plus the additional micro sdhc and mini hdmi. So the Nexus 7 is no faster than the Acer Iconia A110.


----------



## Robilar

Updated thread, added the new Kobo Arc to the charts.


----------



## spikexp

You have a little error on the kobo arc "1290x800"


----------



## Robilar

Yes i saw that afterwards


----------



## Carniflex

There seems to be one more 7'' which is directly competing with nexus and amazon fire - if you do the "china tablets" in this comparison as well - http://www.overclock.net/t/1300429/ainol-novo-7-fire - at least on paper it seems to be quite competitive against these two, has the mSD card, mUSB and mHDMI slots and 1280x800 IPS screen + 18.5 Wh battery so the essentials seem to be there.


----------



## cdoublejj

I can't wait till _after_ Half Life 3 when Acer releases the Iconia A110.


----------



## Robilar

Added Ainol Novo Fire


----------



## Robilar

Adding Nook HD to the mix.

Very impressive specs (Kindle Fire HD is going to have serious competition).

7" IPS Screen
1440x900 Resolution (243 PPI)
Dual Core 1.3Ghz processor
8 or 16 GB models.
1 GB RAM
2 Colors to choose from
$199/$229 Price tag
Bluetooth supported
Micro SD slot
HDMI out via Dongle
Android 4.0
Weighs only 315 Grams
Battery life is claiming 9 hours of video playback

Compared to the HD Fire?

Slightly faster cpu
No ad's!!!
*Micro SD slot*
HDMI is via external dongle as opposed to micro HDMI (still have to buy a micro HDMI to HDMI adapter but the adapter is cheaper than the dongle).
Higher resolution screen.
8 GB Nook HD is same price as 16GB Fire HD.
Nook HD will be the lightest 7" tablet on the market


----------



## Robilar

Acer Iconia A110 is now available for purchase in the UK. Selling there for slightly more than the Nexus 7.


----------



## Febreze

Where can i find the toshiba at270 ive been looking everywhere and the only thing that comes up is the at275


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Febreze*
> 
> Where can i find the toshiba at270 ive been looking everywhere and the only thing that comes up is the at275


I got mine through Future Shop.

The AT275 is the same as the 270 except it has 3G support and goes with a data plan from various providers.

You might also want to check the Excite 7.7. It's known as that on the US side.

You can buy it direct from the Toshiba store although I would hunt around for some deals. It was $419 a couple of days ago. About 2 weeks ago it was selling for $299 on sale through a US online store. Insane price...

Not sure if you saw my review on the tablet but it is currently the best 7" tablet available (especially given it's screen). Technically 7.67", same as the Samsung 7.7 awhile back.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1299572/toshiba-at270-excite-7-7-tablet-review


----------



## Febreze

Thanks alot ill give your thread a look. Im new to the tablet world and just last night I decided I wanted one. Just noticed the win8 surface is being released next week, although I don't want to wait but its very tempting to have it for when I start school.


----------



## Starbomba

If the Nook's battery really lives the hype, and there are no new worthy arrivals for Xmas, that might be my next tablet. After my Atrix, i've swore to never buy anything with "Tegra" on it, except a Nexus device. And even then, the lack of MicroSD kills the Nexus 7 for me.


----------



## Febreze

Whats wrong with tegra? And is the acer a110 sold in the US?


----------



## Robilar

Nothing wrong with Tegra. There is the question as to whether 4 cores are currently necessary in tablets (as opposed to high speed dual cores, like the 1.5ghz dual core cpu in the new Kobo Arc). Also the Tegra 3 can be a bit of a battery hound.

The Acer A110 will be for sale in the US in a week or two.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Febreze*
> 
> Whats wrong with tegra? And is the acer a110 sold in the US?


Nvidia's politics about drivers, and not-that-good performance once they get competitors. While i love my phone, and i have access to a Sony Tablet S and neither are bad products, it's just a personal opinion.

Also...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nothing wrong with Tegra. There is the question as to whether 4 cores are currently necessary in tablets (as opposed to high speed dual cores, like the 1.5ghz dual core cpu in the new Kobo Arc). Also the Tegra 3 can be a bit of a battery hound.


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## kpreet1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Ok... not sure how that makes it the best. All the Tegra 3 tablets I have (TF700T and the AT270) perform the same in benches as the Nexus 7 (TF700T is faster) and all are smooth in terms of application. Seeing as I briefly owned a Nexus 7, I was able to make direct comparisons. Then again, there are dozens of reviews on the net as well.
> What differentiates tablets that use the same cpu is feature set, screen and build quality.
> As such unless you can actually define why it's the best, I'd have to politely disagree. It's clear that when you quoted my comments you didn't bother to read them. Would you disagree with anything I stated specifically?


doesnt the nexus 7 has the highest score in geekbench 2, it even higher than the galaxy s3. and the build quality is pretty solid, dunno why others are having issues, i've has mine for about 2 months now. i know the sd card slot was a dissapointment for many, but for me 16 gb was enough, plus to use a usb via otg, there are other ways without rooting, i think there was an app for 2.49 AUD on google play which lets you do the same thing without rooting. cant remember the name though, ill try to find it though! plus you get the updates faster than any other tabs. Plus its got no bloatware cause its stock android (love it!) so yeah, its got everything a normal user would use but for some other users, it might fall a bit short but those could be fixed. and most other tegra 3 tabs do lag alot at times, but it rare on the nexus, heck even my transformer prime lags at times. to conclude, i wouldnt say its the best, but it one of them, but some people would disagree by saying its not even in the top and some would say its the best. so it depends on your taste and how it feels in YOUR hands.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpreet1996*
> 
> doesnt the nexus 7 has the highest score in geekbench 2, it even higher than the galaxy s3. and the build quality is pretty solid, dunno why others are having issues, i've has mine for about 2 months now. i know the sd card slot was a dissapointment for many, but for me 16 gb was enough, plus to use a usb via otg, there are other ways without rooting, i think there was an app for 2.49 AUD on google play which lets you do the same thing without rooting. cant remember the name though, ill try to find it though! plus you get the updates faster than any other tabs. Plus its got no bloatware cause its stock android (love it!) so yeah, its got everything a normal user would use but for some other users, it might fall a bit short but those could be fixed. and most other tegra 3 tabs do lag alot at times, but it rare on the nexus, heck even my transformer prime lags at times. to conclude, i wouldnt say its the best, but it one of them, but some people would disagree by saying its not even in the top and some would say its the best. so it depends on your taste and how it feels in YOUR hands.


I didn't have an issue with performance on the Nexus 7. I had lag issues with the Infinity TF700T (made by the same company mind you). My concerns about the Nexus 7 are build quality (seems to be hit or miss), the unit I had, had a raised screen on one side. It performed fine though. Also as you mentioned Micro SD missing is unfortunate. For many buyers 16GB could very well be plenty for now (as long as we are comfortable swapping files on and off it on a regular basis, given there is only about 12GB usable after system files). No MHL support or HDMI out via external device is a bit of a niche requirement. Either you need it or you don't. Ironically the 3 newest 7" tablets out; Kindle Fire HD, Nook HD and Acer Iconia A110 all have HDMI out in one form or another. The fact that it looks like pretty much every new tablet has HDMI out in some form indicates that it is becoming a standard feature.

I saw the rumors that the Nexus will be refreshing with more onboard storage at the same price point. That certainly helps but it still begs the question as to why Google intentionally omitted a micro SD slot. Every cell phone in existence has one, most tablets now have one (both my Samsung Tab 7.0+ and Toshiba Excite 7.7 have one). I assume Google's logic was that it would force owners to use their cloud storage.


----------



## kpreet1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpreet1996*
> 
> doesnt the nexus 7 has the highest score in geekbench 2, it even higher than the galaxy s3. and the build quality is pretty solid, dunno why others are having issues, i've has mine for about 2 months now. i know the sd card slot was a dissapointment for many, but for me 16 gb was enough, plus to use a usb via otg, there are other ways without rooting, i think there was an app for 2.49 AUD on google play which lets you do the same thing without rooting. cant remember the name though, ill try to find it though! plus you get the updates faster than any other tabs. Plus its got no bloatware cause its stock android (love it!) so yeah, its got everything a normal user would use but for some other users, it might fall a bit short but those could be fixed. and most other tegra 3 tabs do lag alot at times, but it rare on the nexus, heck even my transformer prime lags at times. to conclude, i wouldnt say its the best, but it one of them, but some people would disagree by saying its not even in the top and some would say its the best. so it depends on your taste and how it feels in YOUR hands.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have an issue with performance on the Nexus 7. I had lag issues with the Infinity TF700T (made by the same company mind you). My concerns about the Nexus 7 are build quality (seems to be hit or miss), the unit I had, had a raised screen on one side. It performed fine though. Also as you mentioned Micro SD missing is unfortunate. For many buyers 16GB could very well be plenty for now (as long as we are comfortable swapping files on and off it on a regular basis, given there is only about 12GB usable after system files). No MHL support or HDMI out via external device is a bit of a niche requirement. Either you need it or you don't. Ironically the 3 newest 7" tablets out; Kindle Fire HD, Nook HD and Acer Iconia A110 all have HDMI out in one form or another. The fact that it looks like pretty much every new tablet has HDMI out in some form indicates that it is becoming a standard feature.
> 
> I saw the rumors that the Nexus will be refreshing with more onboard storage at the same price point. That certainly helps but it still begs the question as to why Google intentionally omitted a micro SD slot. Every cell phone in existence has one, most tablets now have one (both my Samsung Tab 7.0+ and Toshiba Excite 7.7 have one). I assume Google's logic was that it would force owners to use their cloud storage.
Click to expand...

Well yes, but the thing is that the nexus series is meant to have the best performance with the simplest design, that's how it's always been, it's not aimed at those high end customers who need all those features. And I also heard they are going to release the 32gb model soon. About the design issues, why not just be it from an actual store and not Google play cause if you have any issues, the store would replace it for you or give your money back instantly. And for the kindle fire hd, I thought you can't access the Google play with it, that would kinda ruin it for me and I've had some horrible experiences with some nook devices, the acer looks pretty good though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robilar

The Kindle Fire HD has access to the Amazon App store. Not as good as google play though.


----------



## kpreet1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The Kindle Fire HD has access to the Amazon App store. Not as good as google play though.


So yeah, as I said before, every tab has their pros and cons
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Starbomba

Robilar, as a small request, maybe you could add which of these have cellular connectivity. Today i got a call from my provider, and due to my "long-standing history and good payment record" they gave me an extra SIM for data only, and 1 GB download for it (i'm still waiting for the catch). Still, i would like to have a Tablet that could use it.


----------



## Robilar

The Toshiba AT270 comes in 2 variants with and without (the 3G version is the AT275). Blackberry has 3G and 4G LTE versions (dropped it off my charts due to it's lower specs). Samsung used to provide a 3G version of their 7" but now it looks like only the 8.9" comes in a 3G version.

None of the other 7" tablets on my charts come with a 3G variant that I am aware of.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The Toshiba AT270 comes in 2 variants with and without (the 3G version is the AT275). Blackberry has 3G and 4G LTE versions (dropped it off my charts due to it's lower specs). Samsung used to provide a 3G version of their 7" but now it looks like only the 8.9" comes in a 3G version.
> None of the other 7" tablets on my charts come with a 3G variant that I am aware of.


Most, I think, that dont have built in 3G support the external 3G dongle through the USB. The dongles are relatively cheap, about 30$ or so I think and many mobile companies hand them out free if you are getting an SIM card for data only from them with fixed duration plan, for example, in Estonia if you do an 2 year contract you get the dongle for free even if you pick the cheapest option (2 M down 368k up speed, 30 GB data plan, if you exceed you are capped to 64k up 128k down for the remainder of the month for 5.90 euros a month).


----------



## kaivorth

The Toshiba Excite is still like $320, any idea when they'll come down a tad?

How does the Tegra 3 compare to the faster clocked dual core tablets?

Nexus 7 is still really attractive mainly because of the popularity of the ROMs and such. Buuut I want something with a nicer screen I think.

How does the Nook HD and Kobo Arc compare overall? Still all over the place on the tablet I want


----------



## spikexp

The ~1.5ghz dual core OMAP 4470/4460 are suppose to be stronger than the tegra 3.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6158/the-archos-101-xs-review/3


----------



## crizthakidd

if anyone wants to buy my transformer infinity with the dock i want to move on to an ipad mini so just inbox me . i think when the ipad mini is revealed in a few days it should be a good contender with any tablet that does not include space for a micro sim. so far i really need a tablet to have micro sim otherwise its super useless and for facebooking only lol


----------



## Robilar

I haven't seen any instances where it has been mentioned that the Mini could potential have a Micro SD card. If Apple had their thinking caps on right, they would add one as I assume the Mini will have less overall storage than a full sized IPad. As much as I like MIcro SD slots on my 16GB tablets, it really isn't critical on my 64GB IPad 2.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The Toshiba AT270 comes in 2 variants with and without (the 3G version is the AT275). Blackberry has 3G and 4G LTE versions (dropped it off my charts due to it's lower specs). Samsung used to provide a 3G version of their 7" but now it looks like only the 8.9" comes in a 3G version.
> None of the other 7" tablets on my charts come with a 3G variant that I am aware of.


Alright, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Most, I think, that dont have built in 3G support the external 3G dongle through the USB. The dongles are relatively cheap, about 30$ or so I think and many mobile companies hand them out free if you are getting an SIM card for data only from them with fixed duration plan, for example, in Estonia if you do an 2 year contract you get the dongle for free even if you pick the cheapest option (2 M down 368k up speed, 30 GB data plan, if you exceed you are capped to 64k up 128k down for the remainder of the month for 5.90 euros a month).


You can connect USB dongles to a Tablet? The only tablet i've had hands-on knowledge cannot do it (Sony Tablet S), and the other devices i've had have 3G connectivity built in (Atrix, Galaxy Y, and generic tablet). Do you need any special software or condition to do it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I haven't seen any instances where it has been mentioned that the Mini could potential have a Micro SD card. If Apple had their thinking caps on right, they would add one as I assume the Mini will have less overall storage than a full sized IPad. As much as I like MIcro SD slots on my 16GB tablets, it really isn't critical on my 64GB IPad 2.


Looking back at Apple's history with their devices, i highly doubt it will have any kind of expandable storage. Also, most people would be hard pressed to fill 64 GB of storage. I have a lot of free room on my 40 GB of user-accessible space on my Atrix


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I haven't seen any instances where it has been mentioned that the Mini could potential have a Micro SD card. If Apple had their thinking caps on right, they would add one as I assume the Mini will have less overall storage than a full sized IPad. As much as I like MIcro SD slots on my 16GB tablets, it really isn't critical on my 64GB IPad 2.


There's an article on MacRumors showing three different configurations ('Good', 'Better', 'Best') which is likely 16/32/64GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Looking back at Apple's history with their devices, i highly doubt it will have any kind of expandable storage. Also, most people would be hard pressed to fill 64 GB of storage. I have a lot of free room on my 40 GB of user-accessible space on my Atrix


I've only got 7GB of space left on my 64GB iPad 3. About 25GB of that is from one season of New Girl, and then a few GB from a 1080p movie, and then half a dozen 2GB+ apps. You could chew up 256GB really quickly if you liked to load your iPad up with movies.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I've only got 7GB of space left on my 64GB iPad 3. About 25GB of that is from one season of New Girl, and then a few GB from a 1080p movie, and then half a dozen 2GB+ apps. You could chew up 256GB really quickly if you liked to load your iPad up with movies.


Touché. When i go in long trips, i always bring a second 32 GB MicroSD because i couldn't fit all the videos on the phone itself, mainly 1080p movies/videos. Then again, it is a weird occurrence and daily i do not need that much space.

It is indeed convenient to have the expandability option open, that is why i do not like much phones/tablets without MicroSD slots.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> You can connect USB dongles to a Tablet? The only tablet i've had hands-on knowledge cannot do it (Sony Tablet S), and the other devices i've had have 3G connectivity built in (Atrix, Galaxy Y, and generic tablet). Do you need any special software or condition to do it?


It needs drivers for it. Almost all cheap China tablets list under "3G" that they support external dongle (and list the dongles they support, usually a list of Huawei ones). Also many custom rom's should also include support for 3G dongles. As far as some program from google store goes I dont know.


----------



## Skrumzy

Has anyone heard of the Ainol Novo 7 Fire/Flame 2 thats suppose to launch around December? It's the same specs with the only change is it being a quad core vs a dual core. Thoughts?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrumzy*
> 
> Has anyone heard of the Ainol Novo 7 Fire/Flame 2 thats suppose to launch around December? It's the same specs with the only change is it being a quad core vs a dual core. Thoughts?


Have not heard about it yet, however, does the Android really utilize 4 cores ? I have had an impression that dualcore at higher frequency is better for android than a quadcore within the same TDP (i.e., has a slightly lower frequency per core) or has the 4.1 upgrade made the quadcores more useful nowadays ? Anyway - as long as the CPU change does not bring with itself a price hike and the screen and other specs remain about the same then cant hurt I guess as long as the op system is capable of powering down the unused cores for saving battery.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Looking at getting a tablet. Galaxy tab 2 can be had for 199 right now. Is it a good deal at that price? How is the CPU in it? I am not sold on the tegras.

Guess my question is, is the tab 2 worth picking up, or has it been overshadowed by the newer tablets?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Looking at getting a tablet. Galaxy tab 2 can be had for 199 right now. Is it a good deal at that price? How is the CPU in it? I am not sold on the tegras.
> Guess my question is, is the tab 2 worth picking up, or has it been overshadowed by the newer tablets?


Well on its own its still decent but looking at specs its not that great anymore in my opinion based on whats on offer. I mean that nexus 7 can be had as low as 200$ ocasionaly as far as I understand and for example that Ainol Novo 7 Fire thing can be had as low as 150$. the tab 2 has 3G going for it but the screen is TN and only 1024x600 and as far as I can see it does not have GPS either... Well neither does Novo 7 but you can have an GPS donge that can connect through bluetooth and external 3G modem dongle cheaper than 50$ and Novo has 1280x800 IPS screen ( a lot better viewing angles).


----------



## Robilar

The Samsung has GPS.

It also has Micro SD and HDMI out. It will also read external drives via USB adapter without requiring rooting. It also has an Infrared Port that allows you to control your entire home media center.


----------



## Robilar

Added IPad Mini to the mix.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> The ~1.5ghz dual core OMAP 4470/4460 are suppose to be stronger than the tegra 3.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6158/the-archos-101-xs-review/3


So I have been hearing. Would be nice to know _what_ dual cores they are packing.


----------



## Robilar

The Acer Iconia A110 is now available retail in Canada.

A couple of highlights:

They hit the $199 price point in Canada.

Confirmed that it ships with Jellybean 4.1

DLNA support confirmed.

Has a 3420 mAH battery. Estimated at 8 hours of use (remains to be seen)

Micro SD slot, Mini HDMI

Weighs in at 390 grams

Compare to the 32GB Nexus 7

Nexus sells for $70 more. (32GB MIcro SD cards are about $17, as such 40GB storage for $217 vs. 32 GB storage for $270).

Screen resolution on the Acer is slightly lower

Battery life may be a bit better on the Nexus (no confirmation yet)

Nexus does not have Mini HDMI or MHL support

Nexus does not have a Micro SD slot

Nexus 7 is a bit lighter at 340 Grams

Nexus 7 does not have DLNA support

Nexus 7 Bluetooth is 4.0 (vs 3.0 with Acer)

What this tablet really hurts by comparison is the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0. $50 cheaper with faster cpu and hdmi out (Samsung does hdmi out but you have to buy the dongle).


----------



## arkheii

If you love to draw or use your handwriting on your tablet, don't get the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0. I have it and the touchscreen is horribly unpleasant to use compared to my iOS devices.

I've noticed that there are evenly distributed lines across the screen where the touchscreen is highly sensitive, but the sensitivity between those lines is very poor. Here's what it looks like in Sketchbook Mobile:



This issue isn't specific to the app, and using a capacitive stylus only makes it worse. It happens everywhere and I can notice it even when I'm writing using Graffiti. It also causes scrolling to feel choppy.

Other people seem to be experiencing this issue too. It appears to be caused by cheap digitizer hardware and there doesn't appear to be a solution yet, except drawing with a larger finger surface area:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1304856
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1927017&highlight=wavy+lines

I hope tech journalists would review the touchscreen sensitivity of these devices. This is definitely something I'll be wary about the next time I buy an Android device.


----------



## Robilar

Updated my chart a bit. Removed the Blackberry Playbook. Price changes on some of the devices (Toshiba AT270 on sale for $329, Samsung dropped to $199).


----------



## TrollingThunder

I think I'll probably pick up the iPad Mini because I read a lot of textbooks for school. I was considering the full size but I tried out the Mini in the store and the screen is actually quite large. It doesn't at all feel like it's in the same class as the Nexus 7 or Kindle Fire.

I think if your primary use for a tablet is gaming, videos, remote desktop, opening apps, reading novels and stuff like that, then it's fair to compare them. But if you're going off of actual screen size and whether or not science textbooks are readable, I would say the Mini is in its own class. I would prefer the Nexus 7 but the super wide screen is just not friendly to my uses. I'll probably pick up a Novo 7 Flame 2 for my gaming/high tech uses and the Mini will exclusively be for reading textbooks. Then again, I might just pick up a used iPad 2 for $250, save money, get the full size screen and call it a day.

But for anyone who prefers new, it's something to keep in mind that the iPad Mini is definitely larger. It would also be quite awkward to try to slide into a pocket. If you want something you can one hand, slide into a pocket or something, avoid the Mini.

All in all, I would say a spec sheet is nice but try to get into the store and play with display devices before you decide. There is a definite difference between what you see in an Engadget review and what the device actually feels like when you use it.


----------



## a pet rock

Hey thanks for doing this, Robilar. I'm thinking about getting a tablet for school purposes and had no idea where to start.


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Hey thanks for doing this, Robilar. I'm thinking about getting a tablet for school purposes and had no idea where to start.


The Nexus is perfect for bringing to class. I find I don't use it to take notes tho, mainly I just get distracted with it lol. For school purposes, I'd look at the Nexus 10 and get a keyboard.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am thinking about picking up a Nook HD. I am a big movie fan and am looking for a tab that will do mainly movies, books & alot of kids learning. I have been debating going with a 16gb Nexus 7 but I am afraid that the 16gb wont be enough. The wife is buying me a tablet for Xmas but wants to stay at 200 or less. I know the Nexus 7 has a quad core CPU and the nook has a dualcore. Are tablet games utilizing the quad core cpu that the nexus offers?


----------



## Robilar

Some more updates to the chart. Got some info on the Novo Fire. Confirmed a couple of other features on others as well.


----------



## steelbom

Just a note: the iPad mini's rear camera doesn't have a flash.


----------



## cdoublejj

so is the video loop the battery life in hours?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> so is the video loop the battery life in hours?


Yes. Engadget runs a video in a continuous loop at 50% brightness for each tablet and records the time.

Another update. The Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 will not do HDMI via the external adapter. This adapter only works with the Tab 7.0+ and various other Samsung tablets. Samsung originally advertised this as a feature (in fact it is still listed as a feature on Future Shop and Best Buy websites). The good news is that DLNA out to supported tv's works really well with the Tab 2.

I got a chance to test the HDMI dongle on both Samsung 7" tablets (gave my daughter the + and bought my mother the tab 2) and video works perfectly on the + (Still one of the best 7" tablets, but no longer available) and does not work on the Tab 2. After a lengthy research on forums specific to Samsung, I found that many others through trial and error had confirmed this. I then went to Samsung who also confirmed. They also stated they took the feature off of their website and would contact Future Shop and Best Buy to have them update their websites.

Ironically, if the Nook HD had access to the Google Play store, it would be amongst the best 7" tablets currently out. Despite it's funky looks, it has the highest screen resolution, Micro SD and HDMI out via a dongle (bought separately).


----------



## cdoublejj

but, the nook is only a dual core with who unkown graphics? the whole reason i had chosen (don't own it) the A110 is because it has quad core and nvidia graphics. i have heard talk there are better arm chips with more power full graphics. is there a better choice based on power alone?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> but, the nook is only a dual core with who unkown graphics? the whole reason i had chosen (don't own it) the A110 is because it has quad core and nvidia graphics. i have heard talk there are better arm chips with more power full graphics. is there a better choice based on power alone?


The GPU in the Nook HD is a "POWERVR SGX540"


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> The GPU in the Nook HD is a "POWERVR SGX540"


is it more powerful?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is it more powerful?


Considering that the graphics in the Tegra 3 are between 50-80% as powerful as the SGX543MP2, I'd guess that it is indeed more powerful than the SGX540. Depends on clock speed though, but in a "Nook" I doubt it'd be high.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Considering that the graphics in the Tegra 3 are between 50-80% as powerful as the SGX543MP2, I'd guess that it is indeed more powerful than the SGX540. Depends on clock speed though, but in a "Nook" I doubt it'd be high.


and whats the SGX543MP2 in? i wanted to find a fast tablet good for gaming and some what future proof for $230 or less. whats the best specked the kindle fire hd?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> and whats the SGX543MP2 in? i wanted to find a fast tablet good for gaming and some what future proof for $230 or less. whats the best specked the kindle fire hd?


The SGX543MP2 is, as far as I know, only in the iPad mini, iPad 2 and iPhone 4S. I'm not sure what's the best tablet for graphics in that price point, and I don't remember what GPU the Kindle Fire HD is using. The Tegra 3's graphics are pretty good, but one SGX540 isn't really very good at all.


----------



## cdoublejj

well i was just about to ask about the iPAd mini. so basically the the Acer A110 or the iPAd mini would be great choices. i;m guessing the iPad mini is a notable bit faster than the Acer A110?

EDIT: does the ipad mini have micro SDHC?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> well i was just about to ask about the iPAd mini. so basically the the Acer A110 or the iPAd mini would be great choices. i;m guessing the iPad mini is a notable bit faster than the Acer A110?


Robilar really needs to remove the A110 from his chart. It's gotten terrible reviews thank's to it's horrid screen and cheap materials. Its an $80 tablet with a beefed up processor.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> well i was just about to ask about the iPAd mini. so basically the the Acer A110 or the iPAd mini would be great choices. i;m guessing the iPad mini is a notable bit faster than the Acer A110?
> 
> EDIT: does the ipad mini have micro SDHC?


The A110 has a 1.2GHz quad-core Cortex A9 Tegra 3 and the iPad mini only has a 1GHz dual-core Cortex A9 A5 processor, so the former will be faster but that will really only be noticeable in intensive apps -- you may notice the mini is smoother and feels snappier.

No it doesn't have Micro SDHC.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Robilar really needs to remove the A110 from his chart. It's gotten terrible reviews thank's to it's horrid screen and cheap materials. Its an $80 tablet with a beefed up processor.










By any chance can you elaborate? How bad what kinds of problems?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The A110 has a 1.2GHz quad-core Cortex A9 Tegra 3 and the iPad mini only has a 1GHz dual-core Cortex A9 A5 processor, so the former will be faster but that will really only be noticeable in intensive apps -- you may notice the mini is smoother and feels snappier.
> No it doesn't have Micro SDHC.


Thanks


----------



## nathris

It has a TN panel instead of an IPS like every other tablet in it's price range. Its not even a good TN panel. Very poor brightness and viewing angles make it hard to see unless its at the exact right position. Its comparable to what you'd find on one of those sub $100 Android based eReaders. Even the Kobo Vox is better.

Its also heavier and thicker than the competition, and has a cheaper plasticky feel.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> It has a TN panel instead of an IPS like every other tablet in it's price range. Its not even a good TN panel. Very poor brightness and viewing angles make it hard to see unless its at the exact right position. Its comparable to what you'd find on one of those sub $100 Android based eReaders. Even the Kobo Vox is better.
> Its also heavier and thicker than the competition, and has a cheaper plasticky feel.


Gonna have to pick another one. Any chance of getting a thread or table like 7" but, for 10" tablets?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Gonna have to pick another one. Any chance of getting a thread or table like 7" but, for 10" tablets?


I'm working on a 10" chart as well.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm working on a 10" chart as well.


























EDIT: the Toshiba AT270 looks decent and has an AMOLED screen which i hear is pretty good.


----------



## Robilar

The Toshiba is amazing. I was quite attached to mine.


----------



## seemashah

Thanks for comparison now i have take right decision


----------



## svtfmook

ok, i'm looking for a 7" tablet. i am seriously considering the nexus 7, but, it doesn't have a rear camera (not that it matters, but still, it doesn't), but it's only $200.

i want a 7" because i'm going to make it a double din indash replacement for my car stereo, then use it for music, gps, torque, etc.

i want something as cheap as possible, but it must have GPS and bluetooth abilities.


----------



## Robilar

In the $200 range, you have several choices, the Nexus 7, the Nook HD, the Kindle Fire HD and the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2.

The only one in the group with a rear camera is the Tab 2.

The Nook HD and Samsung also both have Micro SD slots.

The Nook does not have access to the Google Play store.

The Nook does not have front or rear cameras.

The Nexus does not have Micro SD or any form of HDMI out.

The Nook HD will do HDMI out via dongle. The Samsung will connect wirelessly to supported TV's through DLNA support.

The Kindle Fire HD does HDMI out via micro HDMI port.

I have no idea if the Nook HD has GPS (all of the others do though).


----------



## nathris

There's also the Kobo Arc, which is a vast improvement over the Vox. Its basically a Kindle Fire HD with Google's ecosystem instead of Amazon's. Same processor, same screen tech/resolution (its actually a pretty decent screen too) and its running a slightly modified version of ICS, with JB apparently on the way.

No HDMI or expandable storage, but it does have stereo front facing speakers. Being a Kobo, its designed first and foremost as an eBook reader, so its very comfortable to hold for extended periods of time.

Most importantly though, its $199 for the 16GB model in Canada, available at both Futureshop and Bestbuy. If I were looking for an upgrade to my Kindle Fire I'd be very tempted to take it over the Nexus 7.


----------



## Robilar

The guy asking for recommendations is in the US. I don't think you can get kobo,s there.


----------



## juebao

Practical comparison! It is more useful than the official specs. Thanks


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The Toshiba is amazing. I was quite attached to mine.










Thanks for the info. that said do you have any opinions and or specs on the ASUS TF 300? does it have all the features the Toshiba has?


----------



## Domino

When it comes down to it, for me, the moment I get to connect a controller to my tablet is the moment I realize which OS is for me. Touch controls are garbage, and every tablet can serve the same function anyways.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Rob would you say the ipad mini is much more preferable as an e-reader then a full sized ipad?


----------



## Robilar

Definitely (I have both). The weight alone is a huge factor. An IPad is great for propping on a desk to watch video or to have sitting on your lap. Holding it one handed to read is a chore given it's weight and size. The mini weighs less than every other 7" tablet on the market.

Also the Mini has very narrow side bezels. This actually makes the reading experience more like a book as you have almost edge to edge page rather than wide white or black bezels bracketing the book.

Also at 13 hours of battery life, it eats all of the full sized IPad's for breakfast in the longevity department.

My only beef having come from Android E-Readers is that the reading apps are limited in selection.

Stanza is the best currently but it does not support series metadata with EPUB files. You can manually create collections but it gets to be a bit cumbersome with large numbers of books.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Would I be able to use books that I've downloaded from thr internet? What format do they use, PDF? Or am I stuck getting books off the app store?

EDIT: Nevermind, looks like I can. Sweet.


----------



## Robilar

Stanza will read a variety of formats. EPUB is the easiest.


----------



## spikexp

Well, I use aldiko (free) for epub, it work great.


----------



## Robilar

There is no Aldiko for the IPad OS...


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> When it comes down to it, for me, the moment I get to connect a controller to my tablet is the moment I realize which OS is for me. Touch controls are garbage, and every tablet can serve the same function anyways.


good point, can't really do that with a 10" tablet.


----------



## cdoublejj

which is the best or bestS for playing games?

EDIT: nvm looks like we're getting the Iconia A110, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJBY8S80Jas

like a little kid is gonna complain about the ppi. maybe if it was as bad my absolutely terrible acer flat screen from way back with negative view angle (always slightly inverted colors) but, isn't that bad the video shows a decent screen.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> I had one and returned it.
> 
> No Micro SD slot, no DLNA support, no HDMI out (or dongle/MHL support) and shoddy build quality (I had a raised screen on mine).
> 
> *Also the only way you can use external storage (USB or Hard Drive) via the OTG port is to root it.*
> 
> When the AT270 goes on sale again for $299 (and it will from what Toshiba told me), it will again be a far superior tablet for only $40 more...
> 
> Acer is releasing the A110 in about 2 weeks that is also going to be a competitor. Mind you we have no details on it's battery life as yet. Slightly lower res screen but same cpu, micro SD, HDMI out and USB OTG support out of the box all for $199.
> 
> The Nexus 7 is $260 for a 16GB unit. I'd much rather a $200 8 GB unit and buy 3 - 32 GB Micro SD cards for $18 each.


You don't have to root the Nexus 7 to use the OTG cable and a flash drive!
At the most, you just need to get the *"Nexus Media Importer"* form the Google Play Store









My Nexus 7 Quadrant Standard Bench results!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krusher33

Awesome work Rob. Is the chart pretty up to date yet in terms of what's still in the market? Looking for the best low-priced tablet for the wife for reading textbooks, web browsing, and watching videos (hulu.com and youtube).


----------



## kaivorth

I'd recommend a Nook or the new Asus 7" tablet that just came out at $149


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> I'd recommend a Nook or the new Asus 7" tablet that just came out at $149


MeMO? http://www.androidauthority.com/asus-memo-pad-me172v-official-specs-features-pricing-release-date-146991/


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Awesome work Rob. Is the chart pretty up to date yet in terms of what's still in the market? Looking for the best low-priced tablet for the wife for reading textbooks, web browsing, and watching videos (hulu.com and youtube).


Yes it is current. There haven't been any recent tablet releases to add. I will be checking prices and updating the chart shortly.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> MeMO? http://www.androidauthority.com/asus-memo-pad-me172v-official-specs-features-pricing-release-date-146991/


The Memo is set for release in April.

Ironic that the cheaper Asus 7" tablet has a micro SD slot while the more expensive Google Nexus (made by Asus) does not...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Awesome work Rob. Is the chart pretty up to date yet in terms of what's still in the market? Looking for the best low-priced tablet for the wife for reading textbooks, web browsing, and watching videos (hulu.com and youtube).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is current. There haven't been any recent tablet releases to add. I will be checking prices and updating the chart shortly.
Click to expand...

About the only one I'm seeing different is the Nexus 7. $199 for 16gb model and $249 for 32gb model at Staples and Google play store.

Definitely buying a tablet during the next week. Wife can't take it anymore.


----------



## cdoublejj

is the MeMo a single core?


----------



## Robilar

Hard to say, there is conflicting info.

The CPU is a Wondermedia Prizm 8950. It is a 32-bit multi-core processor providing up to 4 cache-coherent Cortex-A9 cores, each implementing the ARM v7 instruction set architecture. In theory it could be enabled with up to quad core capabilities but it will most likely be a dual core version.

For graphics the Memo will have the ARM Mali-400 3D graphics processor.


----------



## Krusher33

Boy am I having a hard time deciding!


----------



## cdoublejj

Is the Memo even capable of competing performance wise with the $199 tablets.


----------



## Krusher33

I doubt it. Besides, like Rob said, it's not out till April. By that time, I don't doubt the other prices will drop a bit.


----------



## Krusher33

Stay away? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0U00C56808&Tpk=9SIA0U00C56808&nm_mc=EMC-GD012113&cm_mmc=EMC-GD012113-_-index-_-Item-_-9SIA0U00C56808


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Stay away? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0U00C56808&Tpk=9SIA0U00C56808&nm_mc=EMC-GD012113&cm_mmc=EMC-GD012113-_-index-_-Item-_-9SIA0U00C56808


1024 x 600


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I'm going to pass. The reviews are pretty pathetic.

Will be taking wife to a Staples to look at a Nexus 7 and a Samsung Galaxy that they carry. Hopefully they have them both on display. I'm not going to know which to choose if she likes them both.


----------



## ACHILEE5

If you do go for the Nexus 7. Do un-box it at the shop!
Then if it has any of the build quality issues, they can change it there and then









I have two Nexus 7 here, and both are perfect. But they do say the build quality can vary








And for the record, I have a 10" i-pad as well!

Things I like about the Nexus 7!
The screen res is better than my eye sight








It plays 1080p files with no slowdowns!
It can use a USB flash drive, without rooting (just needs Nexus Media Importer from the play store)! And it's NTFS compatible, meaning I can also use it with my 2TB WD My Book HDD!
It can play most video formats (using MX Player)!
It should get the latest Android updates first








Scratch resistant glass (Corning® Gorilla® Glass)!
You can play games with an x-box controller, if you use a powered USB hub








It has full keyboard and mouse compatibility! I use with USB powered hub








And it plays games without any noticeable lag









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I like mine


----------



## Krusher33

Monopoly


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Monopoly


I've children


----------



## Krusher33

The Galaxy Tab 2 is on sale for $179.99 at Microcenter. Available online + $6 shipping for me.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The Galaxy Tab 2 is on sale for $179.99 at Microcenter. Available online + $6 shipping for me.


Maybe have a look on YouTube for some reviews


----------



## Robilar

I have 2 of the tab 2's and they are excellent. Sure they don't have a quad core cpu or a higher PPI screen but I have compared them directly to the Nexus 7 for video playback and the PLS TFT screen on the Samsung is better for color reproduction than the Nexus (much better blacks and contrast as well).

If you want a mobile video tablet, the samsung is the way to go. Grab a couple of 32GB micro SD cards for $15 each and you can carry a huge library of video around with you. Also the Samsung device works with DLNA supported TV's for wireless video playback and has a neat wireless remote feature that can control any tv (and stream video to it simultaneously if DLNA supported).

The Nexus 7 would be better for pure gaming with the tegra 3 chip if you are into fast moving racing/FPS but the Samsung does everything else equally well.

Also there have been multiple ICS updates for the Tab 2 in the last couple of months so it is very close behind the Nexus in support.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Also there have been multiple ICS updates for the Tab 2 in the last couple of months so it is very close behind the Nexus in support.


But the Nexus is on Jelly Bean, not ICS









And I just watched a review on the Tab 2, and it's about as powerful as my phone!


----------



## Robilar

And your point?

The Tab 2 is currently running Jellybean as of the last update.

Not sure why anyone would compare a tablet to a phone, they have completely different purposes but I am certain you made that comment for some reason.

Also I bet your phone is quite a bit more expensive than $180 if you had to buy it without a plan...

Also, a $180 tablet that can play mkv video files and look going doing it and even stream them to appropriate tv's seems to be a good deal.

On top of that it is excellent for web browsing and e-reading and the IR port has a wide variety of purposes.

Just to clarify, I don't use it myself (I had a couple that I gifted to family members), i am currently using an IPad Mini but it is an excellent 7" tablet.

Sure it has limitations but frankly there is no such thing as a perfect 7" tablet (not sure if this is by design or accident).

The Nexus 7 has no micro-SD slot and cannot output video via streaming or output port. It does has a high res screen but the colors are not fantastic. It has a Tegra 3 cpu and Android 4.2 though.

I've owned almost every high end 7" tablet and tested them fairly thoroughly. I didn't like the Nexus personally but then again I don't use tablets for high end gaming. The Nexus for example can be rooted and used with wireless controllers. Mind you the Samsung can as well.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> And your point?
> 
> The Tab 2 is currently running Jellybean as of the last update.


It was you that said "there have been multiple ICS updates"
And that was my point!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Also there have been multiple ICS updates for the Tab 2 in the last couple of months so it is very close behind the Nexus in support.


And I compared it to my phone because it was so comparable to my phone!

But yeah, it was nice of you to buy Tab 2s for family members! But what's your point? It doesn't make them any better!
Just like I bought three Nexus 7s as Christmas presents









Oh, and I just saw the Galaxy Tab 2 bench test results








But it might be good enough for some


----------



## Krusher33

This is getting as bad as seeing an Intel vs AMD debate.


----------



## Robilar

I actually think he is debating with himself....









I could care less what people use. However, unless you own for example a Nexus and a Samsung and compare them side by side (as I did) benchmarks simply do not provide the best answer to the best use for each prospective buyer.

Nexus good for games, Samsung good for everything else.

I expect "someone will be posting benches now to prove that the Nexus is faster.

Personally, I'd rather a device that is more flexible as I am not a gamer but that's just me.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I don't care about the gaming on them either. Just want one for eBooks, youtube, and hulu.com or something of that sort.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I don't care about the gaming on them either. Just want one for eBooks, youtube, and hulu.com or something of that sort.


I'm just trying to help you make an informed decision bud


----------



## Krusher33

You both are.


----------



## cdoublejj

The Acer A110 came in the other day. It does not feel cheap the viewing angle is a little weak on one side but, for the most part it's fine and you get a decent image while holding it normally. with the money saved (on sale $199) we got a 32gb micro sd card to go with it. It's already loaded with tons of free games from the app store. I tried to get a sega emulator but, the home bar covers up start and select, i still have yet to figure out how to unlock screen rotation.

All things considered it's a decent tablet. I do have yet to see how good or crappy the battery is.


----------



## Krusher33

I gave wife the pros and cons between the Galaxy and Nexus. Even made the Galaxy a much better deal. She picked the Nexus 32GB. I'm not sure what it was specifically... but whatever... a happy wife is a happy life.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I gave wife the pros and cons between the Galaxy and Nexus. Even made the Galaxy a much better deal. She picked the Nexus 32GB. I'm not sure what it was specifically... but whatever... a happy wife is a happy life.


Be sure to grab *Navfree USA: Free Satnav*









And another good app to have is *AirDroid*!
AirDroid is a fast, free app that lets you wirelessly manage your Android from your PC over WiFi.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I gave wife the pros and cons between the Galaxy and Nexus. Even made the Galaxy a much better deal. She picked the Nexus 32GB. I'm not sure what it was specifically... but whatever... a happy wife is a happy life.
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to grab *Navfree USA: Free Satnav*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another good app to have is *AirDroid*!
> AirDroid is a fast, free app that lets you wirelessly manage your Android from your PC over WiFi.
Click to expand...

Will do, thanks.









I searched hell and back and couldn't find any deals. They're all $249.99 and up, either tax or shipping or both. I finally just gave up and just ordered it from Staples to be picked up tomorrow. Used the fatwallet 2.5% cash back on it too.


----------



## channeledbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> If I could REP you I would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one mistake. The Nexus 7 has a micro USB and bluetooth 4.0. If it had micro HDMI and microSD card reader, it would be so much better but more expensive. I'd rather have the hdmi/SD reader than the cameras. They could swap one for the other. the cameras are crappy and add to the cost, while leaving out more important features.


That's why I'm happy with my rooted Nook HD+. :thumbup:


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *channeledbymodem*
> 
> That's why I'm happy with my rooted Nook HD+. :thumbup:


So the Nook HD can be rooted with a vanilla Android OS? or just the HD +?

Which version is available? This makes the Nook a strong choice given it's hardware (high res screen, micro SD slot, speedy dual core cpu).

There is also an adapter available via the proprietary charging port that allows connection to a dongle that provides HDMI output.

If that is the case, I may have to order one from the US to play with


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I searched hell and back and couldn't find any deals. They're all $249.99 and up, either tax or shipping or both. I finally just gave up and just ordered it from Staples to be picked up tomorrow. Used the fatwallet 2.5% cash back on it too.


If you can, pull it out the box at the shop








Because if it isn't perfect, then they can change it









One other thing I do like about the Nexus 7 is the fact that you can pull it completely apart if it ever needs fixing!
Like if it needs a new battery, or even the screen needed replacing








And the fact that the Nexus has basically all the sensors a tablet would ever need, GPS, Accelerometer, Magnetometer, Gyroscope...........








And OK it might not have a SD slot, but who really needs their whole movie collection on their tablet








And IMO it's more about the sensors and CPU, than storage solutions









Oh, and get the Mrs to try *Where's My Water? Free*. It's a very cool game for a tablet. And it'll keep her quiet for hours









And if you do get an *OTG cable*, grab the *Nexus Media Importer* as it allows you to connect a USB HDD via the OTG Micro USB to USB cable without having to root the tab









And above all, give it back to her because it's not yours


----------



## Krusher33

Sadly it's being delayed. Probably related to the fact I paid all my bills on the same day as purchase so there's a bit of a hold on the payment.


----------



## Krusher33

Wife went to the store, threw a rage fit, they cancelled delivery order and gave her the one they have at the store.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> If you can, pull it out the box at the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if it isn't perfect, then they can change it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing I do like about the Nexus 7 is the fact that you can pull it completely apart if it ever needs fixing!
> Like if it needs a new battery, or even the screen needed replacing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the Nexus has basically all the sensors a tablet would ever need, GPS, Accelerometer, Magnetometer, Gyroscope...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And OK it might not have a SD slot, but who really needs their whole movie collection on their tablet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And IMO it's more about the sensors and CPU, than storage solutions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and get the Mrs to try *Where's My Water? Free*. It's a very cool game for a tablet. And it'll keep her quiet for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you do get an *OTG cable*, grab the *Nexus Media Importer* as it allows you to connect a USB HDD via the OTG Micro USB to USB cable without having to root the tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And above all, give it back to her because it's not yours


You make some valid points regarding the Nexus.

I'll add to that.

A lack of a Micro SD slot is actually a big deal. My video library is several terabytes... When I travel for work or pleasure (both are frequent), I like to watch video on my tablet. Having a laptop along to swap files out would be problematic. The OTG cable and root free app are fine but I tried one and having a dongle hang off the bottom of a tablet is a fairly big nuisance. Plus it means not forgetting it when travelling. Google intentionally left a micro SD slot out so that it would force owners to use their cloud environment. This is of course very impractical for large video files.

Second although less important is video output. The Nexus does not have HDMI out nor does it have DLNA streaming support (or MHL support for that matter). One of the things that makes the IPad so popular is how easy it is to connect to a tv via HDMI adapter or transfer video wirelessly through Apple TV.

Want to go to a friend or relative's house and bring a few movies or a tv series along? What better way than with an ultra portable tablet (I do this every time I visit my father). Not sure why Google nixed this feature, perhaps it was to reduce cost on the unit. DLNA support is also great if you have a tv that supports it. The Samsung Tab 2 is really neat to use with the appropriate tv (this again assumes your tv has the feature in question).

Also when you add the multitude of online video provision services (Amazon TV, Hulu and of course Netflix), an output enabled tablet becomes an even bigger asset. If you don't have a tv with wireless support or a device attached that provides a similar feature, a tablet can be really handy.

One of my favorite tricks when travelling is to carry an hdmi cable with me and connect my tablet to a tv in a hotel room (as wireless support in hotel tv's is rare or disabled). Use the hotel wi-fi and watch Netflix movies in the room at no cost









The main way I see tablets going from function specific devices (and 7" tablets are the direct descendants of ereading devices) is if they become the swiss army knife of gadgets. Read, watch video, play games, stream video etc. The more functions you can have within a specific device, the wider a market it will appeal to.

The Nexus is a decent tablet without a doubt but it frankly has a sub par screen and lacks the two key features that I think would have made it an unbeatable device.

Here is a quiz for you? If Google had added HDMI out (or some form of video streaming) and a Micro SD slot, would you have paid an extra $30 or $40 for the device? I know I would have.

I bought the Toshiba Excite AT270, which is hands down the best sub 10" Android tablet available. The Super AMOLED+ screen, Micro SD slot, HDMI out via dock and insane battery and weight made it the king of small tablets. Toshiba forgot to make it competatively priced... (Mind you the Super AMOLED+ screen drove the cost way up. Samsung's 7.7 with the same screen was $600 when it came out).


----------



## Robilar

A few notes on what I see as being the big releases in small tablets in 2013:

*IPad Mini 2* - 7.9":

March release date
IOS 7
Retina Display
Faster Processor

*Samsung Galaxy Tab 3* - 7"

5 MP Camera
$149 Price
Full HD Display (1080P?)
Mid 2013 Release

*Asus Memo* - 7"

$149 price
1024x600 Resolution
Comes in 3 colors
Micro SD slot
8 or 16 GB version
Front facing camera
Android 4.1
April release


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> A few notes on what I see as being the big releases in small tablets in 2013:
> 
> *IPad Mini 2* - 7.7":
> 
> March release date
> IOS 7
> Retina Display
> Faster Processor


It's actually 7.9 inches. It's quite possible (and safe to say imo) it will use the A6X -- that's the next SoC up (and the A7 should be in the iPad 5), and also the more powerful GPU will be needed for the Retina display. Also 1GB of RAM is guaranteed.


----------



## Robilar

Good point, a bi of a typo considering I own one









I will likely pick it up in March even though I am quite happy with my current Mini. depends on battery life though


----------



## Krusher33

Wife's first impressions of the Nexus 7:

"Oh it's smaller than I thought it would be." :-/

"It's a bit heavy."

I demonstrated how big the 10" would be and she wasn't excited about that. And I reminded her of how heavy a textbook is.

Then we sat on a couch getting an eBook open and she was in heaven over that.

But then we were disappointed to learn that we can't easily read eBooks from coursesmart.com offline. She was really hoping for that because she has to wait in line on a daily basis to pick up our daughter from school.

So far I've figured out how to save 10 pages at a time as a PDF. But now I can't figure out how to read them.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So far I've figured out how to save 10 pages at a time as a PDF. But now I can't figure out how to read them.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adobe.reader&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5hZG9iZS5yZWFkZXIiXQ..


----------



## Krusher33

I figured as such. I didn't take the time to look into seeing if there's an adobe app. It was bed time for this old man.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I figured as such. I didn't take the time to look into seeing if there's an adobe app. It was bed time for this old man.


I just installed it and it's perfect













"Power + Volume down" to take screenshots


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Good point, a bi of a typo considering I own one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely pick it up in March even though I am quite happy with my current Mini. depends on battery life though


I'm very happy with my iPad mini but I think I will go back to the 9.7 inch model when the iPad 5 comes out, because I'm a spec whore lol.


----------



## Robilar

I just found the weight of a full size IPad to be off putting. I use the tablet for reading and holding up a large tablet for an hour before I go to sleep became a chore.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question...the 1GB of RAM is enough in the Nexus 7 ??


----------



## Krusher33

Seems to be. The first night we had ours we didn't realize that opening another app doesn't close the other one. We had 10 apps open and it wasn't showing any signs of slowing down. Granted they weren't heavy tasks though.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I just found the weight of a full size IPad to be off putting. I use the tablet for reading and holding up a large tablet for an hour before I go to sleep became a chore.


It is much heavier. The light weight of the iPad mini is great, however I want something with more power -- I mainly use mine for rendering complex PDFs and I want it to render faster. I do hope that the redesign will have the iPad 5 sitting around 500g maybe.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Seems to be. The first night we had ours we didn't realize that opening another app doesn't close the other one. We had 10 apps open and it wasn't showing any signs of slowing down. Granted they weren't heavy tasks though.


Is that on all android devices or the nexus line specifically tha apps do not close?


----------



## Robilar

Tends to be an Android thing. Samsung Tab's come with a proprietary task manager app that lets you close stuff easily.

There are plenty of 3rd party apps free that do the same thing.

Apple IPad is the same. I often forget to close my apps and sometimes have a dozen open at once.


----------



## qwertyegg

I had a nexus 7, loved it tho ipad mini is better imo.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwertyegg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertyegg*
> 
> I had a nexus 7, loved it tho ipad mini is better imo.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


If they didnt illegalize jailbreaking

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CravinR1

You need to look at the N7 price vs ipad when doing the comparison of "better"


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Tends to be an Android thing. Samsung Tab's come with a proprietary task manager app that lets you close stuff easily.
> 
> There are plenty of 3rd party apps free that do the same thing.
> 
> Apple IPad is the same. I often forget to close my apps and sometimes have a dozen open at once.


Why do you close your apps on your iPad? It shouldn't make any difference whether they're open or not.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Why do you close your apps on your iPad? It shouldn't make any difference whether they're open or not.


Yeah, they do. Leaving apps open uses RAM so that means less RAM for your active applications. I've found this an issue particularly when browsing with Chrome with multiple tabs open. Having plenty of apps running in the background usually meant the browser has to keep re-downloading content instead of reading from cache when going back to inactive tabs, not to mention frequent browser crashes (with both Chrome and Safari).


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Yeah, they do. Leaving apps open uses RAM so that means less RAM for your active applications. I've found this an issue particularly when browsing with Chrome with multiple tabs open. Having plenty of apps running in the background usually meant the browser has to keep re-downloading content instead of reading from cache when going back to inactive tabs, not to mention frequent browser crashes (with both Chrome and Safari).


That's correct, but iOS is supposed to kill those apps to free up memory when necessary. If however you find quitting them works for you, fair enough. Out of curiosity... what device is it and what version of iOS is it running?


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> You need to look at the N7 price vs ipad when doing the comparison of "better"


If those were my only two tablet options and they cost the same amount, I would still take the nexus. But for now I still have my ipad 2 that i am to cheap to replace.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> That's correct, but iOS is supposed to kill those apps to free up memory when necessary. If however you find quitting them works for you, fair enough. Out of curiosity... what device is it and what version of iOS is it running?


iPad 3rd generation. Imho, the CPU and RAM are really just barely enough on this model. Performance-wise, I've had less issues and crashes with the iPad 2. Unfortunately, the iPad 2 doesn't look quite as pretty.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> iPad 3rd generation. Imho, the CPU and RAM are really just barely enough on this model. Performance-wise, I've had less issues and crashes with the iPad 2. Unfortunately, the iPad 2 doesn't look quite as pretty.


I actually found the iPad 3 much better than the 4S or 2 in regard to RAM. I noticed I could keep a lot more tabs open without them reloading on the 3. What version of iOS is yours running? 6?

The iPad 4's much better -- the 5 should be a real kicker though. Hopefully 2GB of RAM.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> If those were my only two tablet options and they cost the same amount, I would still take the nexus. But for now I still have my ipad 2 that i am to cheap to replace.


I have both a Nexus and and a Mini. I find the Mini to be superior in every way. It is more expensive of course.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I actually found the iPad 3 much better than the 4S or 2 in regard to RAM. I noticed I could keep a lot more tabs open without them reloading on the 3. What version of iOS is yours running? 6?
> 
> The iPad 4's much better -- the 5 should be a real kicker though. Hopefully 2GB of RAM.


iOS 6.0.1 on both of them although the last time I really used the iPad 2, it was running iOS 5. Gave the iPad 2 to my mom when I got my iPad 3. I didn't keep my 4S but from the times I played with my brother's phone, I remember it performing better than both the iPad 2 and 3. Still, I'm not willing to give up the retina display. I'm using the 3 a lot more than I did the 2 because of retina. I just can't stand the 2's pixelated display.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> iOS 6.0.1 on both of them although the last time I really used the iPad 2, it was running iOS 5. Gave the iPad 2 to my mom when I got my iPad 3. I didn't keep my 4S but from the times I played with my brother's phone, I remember it performing better than both the iPad 2 and 3. Still, I'm not willing to give up the retina display. I'm using the 3 a lot more than I did the 2 because of retina. I just can't stand the 2's pixelated display.


Have you thought about switching to the 4? Personally I'm waiting for the 5 -- it should be a redesign like the mini. Hopefully a lot lighter.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have both a Nexus and and a Mini. I find the Mini to be superior in every way. It is more expensive of course.


Thats cool , I just do not like ios, I even like the nook and kindle tablets better. This is why it is good to live in a world with choices, we all have different tastes.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Have you thought about switching to the 4? Personally I'm waiting for the 5 -- it should be a redesign like the mini. Hopefully a lot lighter.


I'm getting the 128GB ATT LTE model when it gets released next week. I was in 2 minds between the iPad 3 64GB LTE and iPad 4 64GB LTE during the holidays and ended up not buying either. So glad about my indecision, else, I'd be banging my head right now for not waiting.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> I'm getting the 128GB ATT LTE model when it gets released next week. I was in 2 minds between the iPad 3 64GB LTE and iPad 4 64GB LTE during the holidays and ended up not buying either. So glad about my indecision, else, I'd be banging my head right now for not waiting.


Nice... 128GB is heaps of space


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Nice... 128GB is heaps of space


Not really but it does give me more breathing room. Right now, I'm hovering between 0-2GB free on my 64GB iPad 3 and it's annoying needing to delete and put back content constantly. I don't even have any movies or music on the iPad. Around 40-45GB is taken up by manga and the rest by apps. Wonder if they'll release a 128GB version of the Mini, too? Once it gets retina, I'd love to switch to the Mini for my comic reading. Its size and weight is much more comfortable for reading.

*sigh* Too bad the Nexus 7 doesn't have an SD card slot although I think I'd probably still get a 32GB model to replace my 16GB Nexus 7.


----------



## Robilar

Too bad all tablets don't have a Micro SD slot... Funny how we the consumers continue to complain about this and yet companies like Apple and Google continue to ignore us.

Google's "explanations" for not including a $2 hardware feature were the best... So blatant about selling their cloud storage, they couldn't even find a decent excuse for the exclusion.

I'm pretty sure in the case of Apple it is so they can charge a premium between different levels of storage. I bought the 64GB Mini (and the 64 IPad 2 prior) and the Mini for example is $200 more for the 64GB over the 16GB. If it had a micro SD slot, everyone would buy the 16GB version and a couple of cheap micro SD cards.

Really sleazy way of doing business to generate extra revenue...

Storage space in tablets are a critical item today. So much digital content available, books, magazines, comics, video etc. It is easy to fill a tablet. One of my kids has the Nexus 32GB and she is constantly swapping stuff out of it to make room for other content. I would have bought a 64GB version if it was available.

Should have gotten her the Kobo Arc. There is a 64 GB version of it for under $300 and it is an excellent 7" tablet.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Thats cool , I just do not like ios, I even like the nook and kindle tablets better. This is why it is good to live in a world with choices, we all have different tastes.


I don't like IOS either but I love the hardware. Needing ITunes to sync books and video to the IPad (via Stanza and AVPlayerHD) is a real pain in the neck.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Too bad all tablets don't have a Micro SD slot... Funny how we the consumers continue to complain about this and yet companies like Apple and Google continue to ignore us.


At least Google's not the sole source for Android tablets. The problem is most companies are going for a race to the bottom. There are plenty of tablets with microSD/SD card slots however, at the 7" range, most tend to have crappy specs or are not running full Android. There are some nice choices in the 10" range (e.g. Asus Transformer Infinity, upcoming Sony Xperia Tablet Z). Now we just need to see better options at smaller form factors.

Hey Asus, I'd be perfectly happy to pay $250 for something similar to the Nexus 7 even if it only had 8GB storage as long as it has a microSDXC-compatible slot. I reckon the microSD card slot would probably cost around the same or less than an additional 8-24GB of NAND. How about releasing something like that instead of the $150 MemoPad?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I don't like IOS either but I love the hardware. Needing ITunes to sync books and video to the IPad (via Stanza and AVPlayerHD) is a real pain in the neck.


Lol, I don't bother with iTunes for Stanza. I just access my library via Calibre's OPDS server using the online catalog function in Stanza.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Too bad all tablets don't have a Micro SD slot... Funny how we the consumers continue to complain about this and yet companies like Apple and Google continue to ignore us.
> 
> Google's "explanations" for not including a $2 hardware feature were the best... So blatant about selling their cloud storage, they couldn't even find a decent excuse for the exclusion.
> 
> I'm pretty sure in the case of Apple it is so they can charge a premium between different levels of storage. I bought the 64GB Mini (and the 64 IPad 2 prior) and the Mini for example is $200 more for the 64GB over the 16GB. If it had a micro SD slot, everyone would buy the 16GB version and a couple of cheap micro SD cards.
> 
> Really sleazy way of doing business to generate extra revenue...
> 
> Storage space in tablets are a critical item today. So much digital content available, books, magazines, comics, video etc. It is easy to fill a tablet. One of my kids has the Nexus 32GB and she is constantly swapping stuff out of it to make room for other content. I would have bought a 64GB version if it was available.
> 
> Should have gotten her the Kobo Arc. There is a 64 GB version of it for under $300 and it is an excellent 7" tablet.


I haven't looked into it but is the cloud storage a 1 time payment thing or monthly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Thats cool , I just do not like ios, I even like the nook and kindle tablets better. This is why it is good to live in a world with choices, we all have different tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like IOS either but I love the hardware. Needing ITunes to sync books and video to the IPad (via Stanza and AVPlayerHD) is a real pain in the neck.
Click to expand...

First thing I did when I built a computer for the family and moved my gaming rig to my man cave was uninstall iTunes. I hated that program so much. Skype too.


----------



## Dr Pepper

So, how about the Ainol Novo Flame Fire 7? Seems to be great spec-wise, yet is from china or something, which is why it's less expensive? Has anyone here tried it? I'm looking for a tablets that is at least a 1.2GHz dual core and a good screen. I'd prefer a quad core (to be a bit more future "proof"), but the Fire seems to have a 1.5GHz dual core, which is quite speedy for a tablet. Is it clocked too high? Would it burn out? Also, I can't imagine great battery life on the thing. Would it be better to just snag a quad core tablet? What would be another good alternative to the Flame Fire? I wouldn't mind one at about $160 or so, but $200 isn't out of the question. Would just prefer the less expensive route. I plan to put Cyanogenmod on whatever I get anyway.

I have a Droid Incredible that I'm using as a Tablet. I have Cyanogenmod 7.2 on it and it works pretty well. Would just like a larger screen. The screen on the Incredible is a AMOLED screen, so I'm used to that. It's a great screen, but I haven't had much experience with other phones/tablets to compare. I'd like a tablet with a screen as good or better though (but I'm not dead set on it). It's 252 ppi and a res of 480x800. Screen size is only about 4".

I would like the sdcard slot and the hdmi-out. If the Galaxy Tab 2 had a means to output to the tv, I'd consider it, but I don't like the fact that the CPU is only 1.0 GHz. The Incredible is a single core that is 1.0GHz and I would suspect a lot of apps only utilize one core. So, wouldn't I be at essentially the same boat, CPU-wise in a lot of areas? I'd like a bit more power for programs like epsxe and such.

I clearly don't know much about Tablets, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cdoublejj

Got 50 fps on the new Epic Citadel benchmark (High Quality) on the Acer A110. Idk how to do screen shots









EDIT: this is on battery power (mix power setting) with two or three other apps running in the back ground.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Pepper*
> 
> So, how about the Ainol Novo Flame Fire 7? Seems to be great spec-wise, yet is from china or something, which is why it's less expensive? Has anyone here tried it? I'm looking for a tablets that is at least a 1.2GHz dual core and a good screen. I'd prefer a quad core (to be a bit more future "proof"), but the Fire seems to have a 1.5GHz dual core, which is quite speedy for a tablet. Is it clocked too high? Would it burn out? Also, I can't imagine great battery life on the thing. Would it be better to just snag a quad core tablet? What would be another good alternative to the Flame Fire? I wouldn't mind one at about $160 or so, but $200 isn't out of the question. Would just prefer the less expensive route. I plan to put Cyanogenmod on whatever I get anyway.


Just searched for the Ainol Novo 7 Flame and it certainly looks interesting. There seems to be a newer version (Ainol Novo 7 Venus) which comes with Jelly Bean and supposedly a Cortex A9 Quad-Core CPU. Looks like I'll be trying this instead of a 32GB Nexus 7. It'll probably be nowhere near as nice as the Nexus but the microSD slot means I won't need to constantly juggle content.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Definitely (I have both). The weight alone is a huge factor. *An IPad is great for propping on a desk to watch video or to have sitting on your lap.* Holding it one handed to read is a chore given it's weight and size. The mini weighs less than every other 7" tablet on the market.
> 
> Also the Mini has very narrow side bezels. This actually makes the reading experience more like a book as you have almost edge to edge page rather than wide white or black bezels bracketing the book.
> 
> Also at 13 hours of battery life, it eats all of the full sized IPad's for breakfast in the longevity department.
> 
> My only beef having come from Android E-Readers is that the reading apps are limited in selection.
> 
> Stanza is the best currently but it does not support series metadata with EPUB files. You can manually create collections but it gets to be a bit cumbersome with large numbers of books.


Unfortunately, the aspects ratio will disagree. As a browser and reader I'd agree.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Got 50 fps on the new Epic Citadel benchmark (High Quality) on the Acer A110. *Idk how to do screen shots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: this is on battery power (mix power setting) with two or three other apps running in the back ground.


Try "power + volume down"


----------



## Dr Pepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Just searched for the Ainol Novo 7 Flame and it certainly looks interesting. There seems to be a newer version (Ainol Novo 7 Venus) which comes with Jelly Bean and supposedly a Cortex A9 Quad-Core CPU. Looks like I'll be trying this instead of a 32GB Nexus 7. It'll probably be nowhere near as nice as the Nexus but the microSD slot means I won't need to constantly juggle content.


Just looked it up. That is insane. 1.5GHz quad core? And the price is unbelievable. IPS screen and 1280x800 resolution. I may have to give this a shot. Thanks for the heads up.

Read up a bit more on it and they say that the CPU isn't as good as the Tegra 3. Not too surprising, but it makes me think about it a bit more.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Stanza is the best currently but it does not support series metadata with EPUB files. You can manually create collections but it gets to be a bit cumbersome with large numbers of books.


Try using the online catalog function in conjunction with Calibre. Frankly, the ebook management stuff is one of the main reasons I stick to Stanza. As long as you have your epubs properly tagged, it'll automatically be placed in the respective category (Groups >> Subjects). Here's some Stanza screenshots I took way back on a 2G iPhone, probably with one of the earliest versions of Stanza.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Pepper*
> 
> Just looked it up. That is insane. 1.5GHz quad core? And the price is unbelievable. IPS screen and 1280x800 resolution. I may have to give this a shot. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Read up a bit more on it and they say that the CPU isn't as good as the Tegra 3. Not too surprising, but it makes me think about it a bit more.


Lol, I don't expect it to be anywhere near the level of a Tegra 3, particularly the GPU part. However, since my primary use would just be reading comics, I'd be quite content with dual-core performance as long as it has a 1280x800 IPS LCD and microSD slot. I already have a Nexus 7 16GB and was considering getting a 32GB version. I'm really just after storage capacity here. I'll probably place an order for the Novo 7 Venus tonight. I can compare it with my Nexus 7 once it arrives if you're interested. Don't play any games, though.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dr Pepper*
> 
> Just looked it up. That is insane. 1.5GHz quad core? And the price is unbelievable. IPS screen and 1280x800 resolution. I may have to give this a shot. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Read up a bit more on it and they say that the CPU isn't as good as the Tegra 3. Not too surprising, but it makes me think about it a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I don't expect it to be anywhere near the level of a Tegra 3, particularly the GPU part. However, since my primary use would just be reading comics, I'd be quite content with dual-core performance as long as it has a 1280x800 IPS LCD and microSD slot. I already have a Nexus 7 16GB and was considering getting a 32GB version. I'm really just after storage capacity here. I'll probably place an order for the Novo 7 Venus tonight. I can compare it with my Nexus 7 once it arrives if you're interested. Don't play any games, though.
Click to expand...

I almost considered presenting it to wife along with the Nexus but I just couldn't take the risk. I did ask someone who owns one (Fire I think) about it but he used it for other purposes than what our use would have been.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Lol, I don't expect it to be anywhere near the level of a Tegra 3, particularly the GPU part. However, since my primary use would just be reading comics, I'd be quite content with dual-core performance as long as it has a 1280x800 IPS LCD and microSD slot. I already have a Nexus 7 16GB and was considering getting a 32GB version. I'm really just after storage capacity here. I'll probably place an order for the Novo 7 Venus tonight. I can compare it with my Nexus 7 once it arrives if you're interested. Don't play any games, though.


If you need a 7" with higher storage what about the 64GB Kobo Arc? 1.5Ghz dual core, 1280x800 res, Running ICS.

I saw the 64GB version on sale last week for $259 which is cheaper than the 32GB Nexus.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> If you need a 7" with higher storage what about the 64GB Kobo Arc? 1.5Ghz dual core, 1280x800 res, Running ICS.
> 
> I saw the 64GB version on sale last week for $259 which is cheaper than the 32GB Nexus.


Interesting. Didn't realize the Arc ran full Android. If the Ainol Novo 7 doesn't work out, I might get the Arc (assuming I can find it for sale in the US). Still unsure whether I'm willing to give up the quick updates and lighter weight of the Nexus 7, though.


----------



## Robilar

You can order the Arc through Amazon without issue into the US.

Kobo has already indicated that a Jellybean release is pending.

In reviews, (Engadget for example) they indicated that the screen color and clarity is better with the Arc over the Nexus. I have a Nexus and tried out the Arc in the store and found the Arc to be quite impressive. The 1.5ghz dual core chip makes it really snappy and apparently it has a slightly better battery life than the Nexus as well.

It is thicker though and slightly heavier. Also it's tough to find nice cases for it given it's recent release.

Mind you, it's the only one I have have found in a 7" that has 64 GB except for the uber tablet, the Toshiba AT270. That is hands down the best Android tablet released. I had the 32GB version for a few months and it was pretty amazing. HDMI out via dock, Micro SD slot, Super AMOLED + 7.7" screen, Tegra 3 processor, it is literally the cadillac of small tablets. It even supports 3D output to TV's. Big downside is the price....


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Not really but it does give me more breathing room. Right now, I'm hovering between 0-2GB free on my 64GB iPad 3 and it's annoying needing to delete and put back content constantly. I don't even have any movies or music on the iPad. Around 40-45GB is taken up by manga and the rest by apps. Wonder if they'll release a 128GB version of the Mini, too? Once it gets retina, I'd love to switch to the Mini for my comic reading. Its size and weight is much more comfortable for reading.
> 
> *sigh* Too bad the Nexus 7 doesn't have an SD card slot although I think I'd probably still get a 32GB model to replace my 16GB Nexus 7.


Ha I see. Manga ftw







Where do you get yours from?

True... I'm thinking Apple will make the iPad 5 much lighter though. Maybe even a touch smaller.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> You can order the Arc through Amazon without issue into the US.


I already checked Amazon.com. Kobo Arc 64GB Black was $390. At that price, I don't think it's worth it consider all the features it lacks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Mind you, it's the only one I have have found in a 7" that has 64 GB except for the uber tablet, the Toshiba AT270. That is hands down the best Android tablet released. I had the 32GB version for a few months and it was pretty amazing. HDMI out via dock, Micro SD slot, Super AMOLED + 7.7" screen, Tegra 3 processor, it is literally the cadillac of small tablets. It even supports 3D output to TV's. Big downside is the price....


The AT270 sounds interesting but I dislike AMOLED. All the AMOLED devices I've tried have all looked grainy to me. I'm not even bothered by the $329 price tag.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Ha I see. Manga ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get yours from?


B&N Nook Comics. Some from Dark Horse Digital via the iOS/Android app. Viz iPad app for Shonen Jump Alpha (basically just for new chappies of Bleach). I try to do things as legit as possible so if the manga is licensed and available digitally, I buy them (support the mangaka and all that). Otherwise, I visit the dark bowels of IRC.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> True... I'm thinking Apple will make the iPad 5 much lighter though. Maybe even a touch smaller.


Unless the 10" iPad drops down to iPad Mini/Nexus 7 territory in terms of weight, the weight decrease will be insignificant to me. I think it'll take a couple more iterations for Apple to reach that. Wonder if they'll be able to maintain their tablet dominance until then?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> I already checked Amazon.com. Kobo Arc 64GB Black was $390. At that price, I don't think it's worth it consider all the features it lacks.
> The AT270 sounds interesting but I dislike AMOLED. All the AMOLED devices I've tried have all looked grainy to me. I'm not even bothered by the $329 price tag.
> B&N Nook Comics. Some from Dark Horse Digital via the iOS/Android app. Viz iPad app for Shonen Jump Alpha (basically just for new chappies of Bleach). I try to do things as legit as possible so if the manga is licensed and available digitally, I buy them (support the mangaka and all that). Otherwise, I visit the dark bowels of IRC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the 10" iPad drops down to iPad Mini/Nexus 7 territory in terms of weight, the weight decrease will be insignificant to me. I think it'll take a couple more iterations for Apple to reach that. Wonder if they'll be able to maintain their tablet dominance until then?


The AT270's screen is amazing. Best I have seen and I owned the Asus Infinity amongst others. Comics and video on it were fantastic. Google a couple of reviews and they are all emphatic about the quality of the screen.

Also that is a crazy price for the Kobo. Future Shop has the 64GB version for $299.

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/kobo-kobo-arc-7-64gb-touchscreen-colour-ereader-with-wi-fi-black-kobo-arc-64gb-black/10225737.aspx?path=079887d5f73c2919b721621cd12d089den02


----------



## a pet rock

Can I get confirmation that the Nook HD actually has HDMI out? I was just at Best Buy and the salesman said there's no way to get HDMI out on the Nook HD, so I didn't walk out of the store with one. But, he was also pushing the Galaxy Tab 2 really hard on everybody, so it seemed like he's just trying to clear stock before the Tab 3 release. I don't think I can trust him.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> B&N Nook Comics. Some from Dark Horse Digital via the iOS/Android app. Viz iPad app for Shonen Jump Alpha (basically just for new chappies of Bleach). I try to do things as legit as possible so if the manga is licensed and available digitally, I buy them (support the mangaka and all that). Otherwise, I visit the dark bowels of IRC.


Haha thanks! I'll look those up. What's IRC? I haven't really started reading any manga yet but have been watching a fair bit of anime on CrunchyRoll.
Quote:


> Unless the 10" iPad drops down to iPad Mini/Nexus 7 territory in terms of weight, the weight decrease will be insignificant to me. I think it'll take a couple more iterations for Apple to reach that. Wonder if they'll be able to maintain their tablet dominance until then?


I think it'll be 450-500g but no definitely not 300-350g like the mini.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Can I get confirmation that the Nook HD actually has HDMI out? I was just at Best Buy and the salesman said there's no way to get HDMI out on the Nook HD, so I didn't walk out of the store with one. But, he was also pushing the Galaxy Tab 2 really hard on everybody, so it seemed like he's just trying to clear stock before the Tab 3 release. I don't think I can trust him.


The Galaxy Tab 2 does not have HDMI out, it has DLNA wireless support to tv's with that feature. The older 7" Tab 7.0+ does have HDMI out via dongle but they are hard to find (I just sold mine here last week).

The Nook HD definitely has HDMI out via a dongle they sell separately.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The Galaxy Tab 2 does not have HDMI out, it has DLNA wireless support to tv's with that feature. The older 7" Tab 7.0+ does have HDMI out via dongle but they are hard to find (I just sold mine here last week).
> 
> The Nook HD definitely has HDMI out via a dongle they sell separately.


Thanks. That's what I thought. I had a feeling that guy wasn't being too honest. Kinda wish that dongle wasn't so expensive though.


----------



## Robilar

The Acer A110 has built in Micro HDMI out as does the Kindle Fire HD.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Try "power + volume down"


that is intestinal factor reset which confidently i had to do as it was loop booting when powered on, it does not like handfuls of hard resets in a row.

EDIT: that's when you power it on, i haven't tried that combo with it on.

We picked up the A110 for 199 and took the save 20-30 bucks got a 32gb micro sd with it, for now.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The AT270's screen is amazing. Best I have seen and I owned the Asus Infinity amongst others. Comics and video on it were fantastic. Google a couple of reviews and they are all emphatic about the quality of the screen.


The Galaxy Nexus' screen gets great reviews, too, but I hate it. I think there's just something about the PenTile arrangement in AMOLED that doesn't agree with me. I don't care what the reviews say, I'm not buying another device with AMOLED unless I get some hands-on experience with it first and can decide whether I can tolerate it. I take that back. Did some more research on the Excite 7.7 and found it has a Super AMOLED *Plus* display which uses a normal RGB arrangement instead of PenTile. Lol, placed an order for the 32GB model. By the way, I didn't get a lot of hits for Toshiba AT270 at online retailers. It appears that for the consumer/retail channels, Toshiba uses model number AT275 for the Toshiba Excite 7.7. Exact same thing and I think the device itself might report AT270 but the box says AT275.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Also that is a crazy price for the Kobo. Future Shop has the 64GB version for $299.
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/kobo-kobo-arc-7-64gb-touchscreen-colour-ereader-with-wi-fi-black-kobo-arc-64gb-black/10225737.aspx?path=079887d5f73c2919b721621cd12d089den02


Again, US. Doesn't seem as if Future Shop ships here. I don't think the Kobo Arc has been officially released in the US yet hence the price gouging. Best Buy does have it listed for $299.99 but it's not even available for pre-order yet. The product page just says "Coming Soon".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Haha thanks! I'll look those up. What's IRC? I haven't really started reading any manga yet but have been watching a fair bit of anime on CrunchyRoll.
> I think it'll be 450-500g but no definitely not 300-350g like the mini.


Internet Relay Chat. Basically peer-to-peer. Yeah, I think for the near future, best they'll be able to do is drop the iPad 10" in the 450-500g range. The thing is for marathon reading sessions, I find 300-350g is just barely acceptable for single-handed operation (200g or less would be ideal). If it's heavier than 350g, I'd still need to prop it so basically, there's no _practical_ difference between 450g and 650g for me despite the fairly significant weight decrease.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Internet Relay Chat. Basically peer-to-peer. Yeah, I think for the near future, best they'll be able to do is drop the iPad 10" in the 450-500g range. The thing is for marathon reading sessions, I find 300-350g is just barely acceptable for single-handed operation (200g or less would be ideal). If it's heavier than 350g, I'd still need to prop it so basically, there's no _practical_ difference between 450g and 650g for me despite the fairly significant weight decrease.


Oh right, gotcha. And yeah after a long time 300-350g would begin to become heavy.


----------



## Dr Pepper

I'd get the Acer a110 if it weren't for the screen. I'd like HDMI out and a microSD card slot, which gives me fewer options in the $200 range. That's why I'm looking at the Ainol Novo 7 Venus. Even if the quad core isn't as good as a Tegra 3, I'm not looking for the highest end CPU here. At that price, I can't expect i7-tier CPU power.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Pepper*
> 
> I'd get the Acer a110 if it weren't for the screen. I'd like HDMI out and a microSD card slot, which gives me fewer options in the $200 range. That's why I'm looking at the Ainol Novo 7 Venus. Even if the quad core isn't as good as a Tegra 3, I'm not looking for the highest end CPU here. At that price, I can't expect i7-tier CPU power.


Actually, the bigger problem might be the weak, uncommon GPU (Vivante GC1000) particularly if planning on using it for gaming. From reviews, it seems the Ainol Novo 7 Flame/Fire (dual-core Cortex A9 + Mali 400) performs better than the Venus/Myth but it seems like they've stopped manufacturing that product. I've got a Novo 7 Venus/Myth on order. Will run some benchmarks on it when I get it to compare with the Nexus 7 and Toshiba Excite 7.7. Oh well, I'm not looking for an all-purpose tablet anyway. As long as the Novo 7 works well with Perfect Viewer, it'll be fine for me.

By the way, if you just wait a little bit, we'll probably see new iterations of the Galaxy Tabs, etc, featuring a higher resolution screen. Unfortunately, patience isn't a virtue of mine so I just bought a Novo 7 and Excite 7.7.


----------



## Robilar

The Excite 7.7 is fantastic. Far and away the best Android tablet under 10" available. I Toshiba could have priced it a bit more competatively when it was released, it would have been a major player. I really enjoyed mine while I had it, the HDMI dock was amazing.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Pepper*
> 
> I'd get the Acer a110 if it weren't for the screen. I'd like HDMI out and a microSD card slot, which gives me fewer options in the $200 range. That's why I'm looking at the Ainol Novo 7 Venus. Even if the quad core isn't as good as a Tegra 3, I'm not looking for the highest end CPU here. At that price, I can't expect i7-tier CPU power.


So you want a good screen, micro sd and micro hdmi then. I hope you never have any need for demanding games in the future or plan to keep it for years to come. Other wise you might as well step up in the price range. Then again that's my opinion.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> So you want a good screen, micro sd and micro hdmi then. I hope you never have any need for demanding games in the future or plan to keep it for years to come. Other wise you might as well step up in the price range. Then again that's my opinion.


Have to agree on this. I think getting a Chinese tablet (with practically non-existent quality control) just to save an extra $50 or so might end up costing more in the long run than buying a name-brand device with good support.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Yeah, you guys have a good point. At first, I mainly just wanted a decent tablet like the Galaxy Tab 2. Something fun to mess with that would be work well. But then I kept thinking how nice it would be to have hdmi-out and a stronger cpu. Epsxe for Android is the only real concern I have for power right now. Other than that, the only games I really play on there besides emus is Angry Birds. I'm not sure if I plan on ever playing full 3D android games tailored for quad core cpus. The Acer looks good but I've heard that the screen is sub-par. The Nexus 7 seems alright, but the lack of microSD card slot and even HDMI dongle support, seems rather lame. That's why I was thinking about the Ainol tablets. They seem to have what I want at the cost of mainstream support. Read up on the Venus and it seems the GPU could be problematic, as you said. I think I'll pass on that.

I'd like HDMI out for Netflix and the like. Maybe play the emus on tv or something for kicks. Would be better than buying a laptop or keeping my PC hooked to the tv for that purpose. My biggest problem is that if I were to get, say, a Toshiba Excite t270 (I think?), I'm spending a lot more and I'm not sure if I want to put that much into a tablet. Maybe I'll wait and see what comes out. If the Tab 2 had HDMI out, I'd probably get it.

Was also thinking of maybe getting a keyboard dock in the future and using that to type with if I needed to take notes and what not.

This is the Toshiba, right?

http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-Excite-AT275T16-7-7-Inch-Tablet/dp/B0085H652W


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Pepper*
> 
> I'd like HDMI out for Netflix and the like. Maybe play the emus on tv or something for kicks. Would be better than buying a laptop or keeping my PC hooked to the tv for that purpose. My biggest problem is that if I were to get, say, a Toshiba Excite t270 (I think?), I'm spending a lot more and I'm not sure if I want to put that much into a tablet. Maybe I'll wait and see what comes out. If the Tab 2 had HDMI out, I'd probably get it.
> 
> Was also thinking of maybe getting a keyboard dock in the future and using that to type with if I needed to take notes and what not.
> 
> This is the Toshiba, right?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-Excite-AT275T16-7-7-Inch-Tablet/dp/B0085H652W


Yep, that's the Toshiba.

You can get a number of name-brand Tegra 3 tablets in the $200 range, unfortunately, as you've discovered, they won't give you everything you want. Right now, it seems a choice between a 1280x800 display (Nexus 7) vs microSD (Galaxy Tab 2, Acer A110, etc). You'd have to step up the price range to the Toshiba AT275 to get all those features. The question is are you willing to spend that much. Given the way Google is heading, I don't see any of the Nexus devices having expansion slots anymore. However, sometime this year, I expect 1280x800 displays will become a standard feature in the $200-250 range.

For $315, the Toshiba Excite 7.7 AT275 will give you what you want now. No doubt a few months down the road, though, you'll see similar specs on less expensive tablets. Really up to you whether you're willing to compromise (Nexus 7, Tab 2), spend the extra money (AT275) or wait for new tablets to be released.


----------



## steelbom

Isn't an updated Nexus 7 w/ a 1080p display and improved hardware coming soon at the same price point?


----------



## Robilar

Still won't have HDMI out or a Micro SD slot so what does that matter? It will have a higher res screen but still hobbled.

Oh and BTW, the AT275 has a sim card slot for data plans. The AT270 is without. They are otherwise identical except the AT275 weighs a few grams more.

Also the Toshiba weighs less than the Nexus 7 and has better battery life (on top of a vastly superior screen and all of the other extra's).


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Still won't have HDMI out or a Micro SD slot so what does that matter? It will have a higher res screen but still hobbled.
> 
> Oh and BTW, the AT275 has a sim card slot for data plans. The AT270 is without. They are otherwise identical except the AT275 weighs a few grams more.
> 
> Also the Toshiba weighs less than the Nexus 7 and has better battery life (on top of a vastly superior screen and all of the other extra's).


It's better value for money, if a Nexus 7 is being considered.


----------



## Robilar

So a 7" tablet with no HDMI, no DLNA and no Micro SD slot but with 1920x1080 resolution is better than a 7.7" tablet with 1280x800 resolution, a much better screen and every feature in the book for about $50 more?

Don't get me wrong, I have a Nexus in the house but it in no way compares to the Toshiba AT270. Sure it's cheaper but that is all it has going for it.

Nexus releasing a higher res version of their tablet for roughly the same price but with otherwise a similar feature set does not make it a better tablet.

I had a chance to look at the 7" Nook HD (which has a 1440x900 resolution in a 7" form factor) and saw it displayed side by side with a Nexus 7 (running at 1280 by 800). For giggles I ran a few similar apps in the store (airport electronics store) and could see no difference in the resolution between them. The Nook did have better color and contrast but that has nothing to do with the resolution. I get that 10" tablets benefit from higher display resolutions but on the tiny 7" screen, there is not much difference. Heck I put my Samsung Tab 2 beside the Nexus 7 and for all intents and purposes they look the same for video and reading (except the Samsung has better color and contrast due to its PLS TFT screen) and the Samsung is lower resolution than the Nexus.

Until you get hands on with the Toshiba Super AMOLED+ screen, you cannot make a fair comparsion. I owned one for several months and only it's price was a deterrent when released. Now that it is just north of $300 (and the Nexus weighs in at $270 with a fixed amount of storage), there is no good reason to go with the Nexus. Adding a higher res display will not change that.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So a 7" tablet with no HDMI, no DLNA and no Micro SD slot but with 1920x1080 resolution is better than a 7.7" tablet with 1280x800 resolution, a much better screen and every feature in the book for about $50 more?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have a Nexus in the house but it in no way compares to the Toshiba AT270. Sure it's cheaper but that is all it has going for it.
> 
> Nexus releasing a higher res version of their tablet for roughly the same price but with otherwise a similar feature set does not make it a better tablet.
> 
> I had a chance to look at the 7" Nook HD (which has a 1440x900 resolution in a 7" form factor) and saw it displayed side by side with a Nexus 7 (running at 1280 by 800). For giggles I ran a few similar apps in the store (airport electronics store) and could see no difference in the resolution between them. The Nook did have better color and contrast but that has nothing to do with the resolution. I get that 10" tablets benefit from higher display resolutions but on the tiny 7" screen, there is not much difference. Heck I put my Samsung Tab 2 beside the Nexus 7 and for all intents and purposes they look the same for video and reading (except the Samsung has better color and contrast due to its PLS TFT screen) and the Samsung is lower resolution than the Nexus.
> 
> Until you get hands on with the Toshiba Super AMOLED+ screen, you cannot make a fair comparsion. I owned one for several months and only it's price was a deterrent when released. Now that it is just north of $300 (and the Nexus weighs in at $270 with a fixed amount of storage), there is no good reason to go with the Nexus. Adding a higher res display will not change that.


No no, I was just saying if the Nexus 7 is being considered (i.e., the person decides they want it) that they should perhaps wait for the improved version. I wasn't comparing it to the other tablet you're talking about. I might add though -- the Nexus 7's display may be improved with the new version, and hardware may also be much better. It's possible they include an SD card slot too, perhaps not though.

The difference between 242 PPI (Nook HD) and 215 PPI (N7) isn't huge. It really depends on how far you hold it to your face, and how good your eyesight is. At 314 PPI though, it would be much more noticeable.


----------



## Robilar

Ah sorry, I misinterpreted your point. I agree that if someone is planning on getting a Nexus then waiting for the newer version is the better option.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> No no, I was just saying if the Nexus 7 is being considered (i.e., the person decides they want it) that they should perhaps wait for the improved version. I wasn't comparing it to the other tablet you're talking about. I might add though -- the Nexus 7's display may be improved with the new version, and hardware may also be much better. It's possible they include an SD card slot too, perhaps not though.


If waiting, there are bound to be plenty of choices that'll eventually be released in the $200-250 range. Aren't we due for the Galaxy Tab 3 refresh soon? For someone for whom a microSD expansion slot is a must, I reckon that'll be better than a new Nexus despite a likely slower CPU. Waiting is always an option. If you wait, you can get better tech for lower prices. Just a matter of whether you're willing to wait and how long. New tech always comes out so at one point you'd have to buy something or you'll be waiting forever.

It's highly unlikely that the new Nexus will include an SD slot. Quite possible that we'll see a storage bump, though.


----------



## sepheroth003

What is everyone using these tablets for?

We have a Kindle Fire and it makes a great toy for my 3 yr old with all the games and what not. Every once in a while I'll use it to watch youtube. Generally I will just use my 4.7" 720p phone, the laptop, my desktop, or my tvs/bd players smart functions. I just haven't found a real good reason to own one of these, are they really niche products?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> What is everyone using these tablets for?
> 
> We have a Kindle Fire and it makes a great toy for my 3 yr old with all the games and what not. Every once in a while I'll use it to watch youtube. Generally I will just use my 4.7" 720p phone, the laptop, my desktop, or my tvs/bd players smart functions. I just haven't found a real good reason to own one of these, are they really niche products?


For me, mostly comics. Then again, I was already on the hunt for a tablet for comic reading even before the original iPad was announced (was looking mostly at Windows-based tablets back then). My 7" tabs are pretty single-function (again, comic-reading). In a pinch, I'd use the 7-inchers for web browsing but I generally prefer using the 10" iPad or Transformer. Tablets are more convenient for when you're in bed or something. I've dropped my laptops so many times because I fell asleep while using them. A tablet is far less delicate.









My mom uses her iPad for casual games (e.g. Bejeweled), Facebook, checking email and online banking - basically things that don't require a lot of typing.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> For me, mostly comics.


I bet they are perfect for comics. Book style with color and great screens.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> If waiting, there are bound to be plenty of choices that'll eventually be released in the $200-250 range. Aren't we due for the Galaxy Tab 3 refresh soon? For someone for whom a microSD expansion slot is a must, I reckon that'll be better than a new Nexus despite a likely slower CPU. Waiting is always an option. If you wait, you can get better tech for lower prices. Just a matter of whether you're willing to wait and how long. New tech always comes out so at one point you'd have to buy something or you'll be waiting forever.
> 
> It's highly unlikely that the new Nexus will include an SD slot. Quite possible that we'll see a storage bump, though.


I read that the new Samsung Tab 3 will have a higher resolution screen than it's predecessor (likely 1280x800), it will definitely have a Micro SD slot and DLNA support and may have HDMI out as well similar to the 7" Tab 7.0+ (requires external adapter).

It will also have a fairly highly clocked dual core cpu (1.5ghz). This is in line with the Nook HD, and Kobo Arc cpu which is excellent for everything except quad core optimized games that the Tegra 3 specializes in. Personally, I'd prefer a high clock dual core to a lower clocked quad core assuming the onboard gpu is similar in power.

The Tab 3 will also have better battery life as well as Android 4.2 out of the gate. Onboard storage will likely be fairly low but given you can add up to a 64GB Micro SD card to it, it is not really relevant.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Ah sorry, I misinterpreted your point. I agree that if someone is planning on getting a Nexus then waiting for the newer version is the better option.


No problem ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> If waiting, there are bound to be plenty of choices that'll eventually be released in the $200-250 range. Aren't we due for the Galaxy Tab 3 refresh soon? For someone for whom a microSD expansion slot is a must, I reckon that'll be better than a new Nexus despite a likely slower CPU. Waiting is always an option. If you wait, you can get better tech for lower prices. Just a matter of whether you're willing to wait and how long. New tech always comes out so at one point you'd have to buy something or you'll be waiting forever.
> 
> It's highly unlikely that the new Nexus will include an SD slot. Quite possible that we'll see a storage bump, though.


Yep. I'm not sure about the Tab 3 -- I haven't been following it. Yes it would be better, and it is very unlikely they do an SD card on the Nexus 7 "2".


----------



## Robilar

The Samsung Galaxy Tab 3, is confirmed to have a 1.5ghz dual or quad-core Exynos system-on-a-chip clocked at 1.5GHz, accompanied by a Mali-400 MP graphics unit.

It will be showing up the last week of February at trade shows, no firm release date though.

If this thing includes a Micro SD slot (and hopefully they allow it to be compatible with the HDMI out adapter that works with the Tab 7.0+ and 10" models), or at least provide DLNA support similar to the Tab 2, it will be giving the Nexus, Kindle Fire HD and Nook a run for their money.

It also launches with Android 4.2.1.


----------



## griffulas

Question on android tablets.
I have an iPad that I love but I'm a network tech and I do a lot of home router set ups do the support an Ethernet to USB adapter?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Robilar

Some do but typically you would have to root them and use a custom APK for it to work properly.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> What is everyone using these tablets for?
> 
> We have a Kindle Fire and it makes a great toy for my 3 yr old with all the games and what not. Every once in a while I'll use it to watch youtube. Generally I will just use my 4.7" 720p phone, the laptop, my desktop, or my tvs/bd players smart functions. I just haven't found a real good reason to own one of these, are they really niche products?


I just bought one because I have need of a portable Wi-Fi office point. Read: email, powerpoint presentations, and reading. I have to read 100s of pages of pdf files, and this is much more convenient than printing out 150 pages a week and dragging that around in a binder. That means nothing really demanding and nothing that requires a full keyboard on something larger than a 4" screen. I only own a desktop right now, and buying a tablet is significantly cheaper than buying even a netbook for portable uses.

If you already own a smartphone and laptop you probably already have the functions this can supply, but a 7" tablet at $200 is a much cheaper entry option for those who don't.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy Tab 3, is confirmed to have a 1.5ghz dual or quad-core Exynos system-on-a-chip clocked at 1.5GHz, accompanied by a Mali-400 MP graphics unit.
> 
> It will be showing up the last week of February at trade shows, no firm release date though.
> 
> If this thing includes a Micro SD slot (and hopefully they allow it to be compatible with the HDMI out adapter that works with the Tab 7.0+ and 10" models), or at least provide DLNA support similar to the Tab 2, it will be giving the Nexus, Kindle Fire HD and Nook a run for their money.
> 
> It also launches with Android 4.2.1.


Eh pretty decent hardware.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> What is everyone using these tablets for?
> 
> We have a Kindle Fire and it makes a great toy for my 3 yr old with all the games and what not. Every once in a while I'll use it to watch youtube. Generally I will just use my 4.7" 720p phone, the laptop, my desktop, or my tvs/bd players smart functions. I just haven't found a real good reason to own one of these, are they really niche products?
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought one because I have need of a portable Wi-Fi office point. Read: email, powerpoint presentations, and reading. I have to read 100s of pages of pdf files, and this is much more convenient than printing out 150 pages a week and dragging that around in a binder. That means nothing really demanding and nothing that requires a full keyboard on something larger than a 4" screen. I only own a desktop right now, and buying a tablet is significantly cheaper than buying even a netbook for portable uses.
> 
> If you already own a smartphone and laptop you probably already have the functions this can supply, but a 7" tablet at $200 is a much cheaper entry option for those who don't.
Click to expand...

This is pretty similar perspective for my wife. We can either buy 4-5 textbooks a semester and she'll have to lug those around. We could also get the ebooks and print the pages out, and most of the time the limit is 10 pages and so you have to do 10 at a time. She could have gotten a laptop (hates netbooks), but again that's bulky and weighs a bit. The eBook route provided her with all the books with portability right there in her purse. And her classes are online as well. She can check the discussion boards provided she's somewhere with wi-fi which is EVERY WHERE now.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> She can check the discussion boards provided she's somewhere with wi-fi which is EVERY WHERE now.


*sigh* Do wish I were located in the "EVERY WHERE" you speak of. If I had to rely on free wi-fi for internet, I'd only have internet access on my tablet around 5% of the time I use it.

On a side note, I just received the Ainol Novo7 Venus. Screen had some scratches (mostly very fine) but it's nothing I can't live with. While the back of the case looks like the Nexus 7, it doesn't have the Nexus 7's rubbery feel. The Novo7 Venus and Nexus 7 seem to be more or less similar in weight. Wi-fi is pretty weak. I get pretty poor wi-fi signal in my room and while that's good enough for my laptops, Nexuses (Nexii?), iPads and Xperias, it's apparently too weak for the Novo7. I think I'll have to install an access point in my room if I want to use the Novo7 for internet. CPU frequency reported in AnTuTu is 252.0 ~ 1200.0 MHz contrary to the 1.5 GHz quoted in the specs. Not sure if it actually clocks up to 1.2 GHz. I tried running the Epic Citadel benchmark but that was a colossal failure. Benchmark crashed within a few seconds of launching and the device locked up. Had to do a hard reset. Otherwise, the tablet's working better than I expected (granted, my expectations were quite low). Runs much smoother than the Nook Color with CM7/9 at the very least. microSD slot is working and I tried reading a couple of chapters using Perfect Viewer and that went quite well. Netflix works, too.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> She can check the discussion boards provided she's somewhere with wi-fi which is EVERY WHERE now.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Do wish I were located in the "EVERY WHERE" you speak of. If I had to rely on free wi-fi for internet, I'd only have internet access on my tablet around 5% of the time I use it.
Click to expand...

I did mean everywhere where wife and I would use it. Grocery store has wi-fi now. My daughter's school has a strong enough signal for us to connect... if not then the church across the street has a guest connection. She likes to go to Starbucks a lot. One time when my network was down, I sat in a parking lot across the street from a McDonalds to live chat with my ISP. Which I remember nearly 10 broadcasts came up and I just chose that one because it was the strongest. I think the Walgreens where my wife waits to pick up her meds has it now too.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I did mean everywhere where wife and I would use it. Grocery store has wi-fi now. My daughter's school has a strong enough signal for us to connect... if not then the church across the street has a guest connection. She likes to go to Starbucks a lot. One time when my network was down, I sat in a parking lot across the street from a McDonalds to live chat with my ISP. Which I remember nearly 10 broadcasts came up and I just chose that one because it was the strongest. I think the Walgreens where my wife waits to pick up her meds has it now too.


Lucky her. When I go to the nearest mall, I'd need to hang out near the Apple Store in order to get free wi-fi. Alas, most of the places I go to just don't have free wi-fi. The local Starbucks obviously has it but the network is so congested even opening the Google homepage times out.


----------



## rui-no-onna

I just received the Excite 7.7 today. By the looks of things, the cheapie Novo 7 Venus will be getting more use. While the Excite doesn't have the graininess that so bugged me with the Nexus S and Galaxy Nexus, for some reason, the screen likes taking a noticeably bluish tinge. It looks normal while adjusting display brightness but after after I close the brightness dialog box, it just turns whatever brightness, contrast and tint it wants. So annoying considering I have the auto-brightness disabled. I can also see lines (e.g. similar to ones you see on CRTs) particularly when the background is white. Another annoyance, it can't be charged from the microUSB port. You have to use Toshiba's proprietary cable. Wish I'd gotten a Nexus 7 32GB instead. The microSD slot on the Excite is rendered useless since I can't stand looking at the display. *sigh*


----------



## Robilar

I had no issue with a bluish tint on mine no could I ever see any lines. None of the half dozen or so reviews I read noticed either of these issues with any of the test units they tried. Perhaps you got a defective unit?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I had no issue with a bluish tint on mine no could I ever see any lines. None of the half dozen or so reviews I read noticed either of these issues with any of the test units they tried. Perhaps you got a defective unit?


Nah, don't think it's defective. I'm near-sighted so my near vision is probably better than average (there are times when I'd even notice line aliasing on the iPad 3). As for the blue tint, it appears like it's a feature that Toshiba calls "AutoBrite". Seems like the way it works is the screen hue changes depending on the amount of white onscreen. There's a YouTube video showing this and I just read a couple of user-reviews complaining about the same thing (and one complaining about line aliasing, too). I believe the AnandTech review made reference to the same thing. Too bad I ignored that review since I can't return the unit for refund.


----------



## Robilar

Well my vision is crap so I'll take your word for it.

I'm actually getting laser surgery next week but of course that won't do anything for my close up vision.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Update: The Ainol Novo7 Venus just died. My fault, accidentally jabbed it with my elbow and the screen cracked. Looks like the device might still work but the capacitive touchscreen doesn't register anything anymore. Before it died, confirmed it works with 64GB microSDXC. Aside from its relative fragility (compared to the iPad, etc), the tablet has worked very well for my usage. I'm getting a couple more as replacement. Two of these still costs less than a Nexus 7 after taxes and shipping.


----------



## Robilar

You cracked the screen with an elbow? Wow, either you hit it really hard, or it is really fragile. Mind you, at that price they are somewhat tempting.


----------



## Krusher33

Wow so glad I didn't go with that, lol


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> *Update: The Ainol Novo7 Venus just died. My fault, accidentally jabbed it with my elbow and the screen cracked.* Looks like the device might still work but the capacitive touchscreen doesn't register anything anymore. Before it died, confirmed it works with 64GB microSDXC. Aside from its relative fragility (compared to the iPad, etc), the tablet has worked very well for my usage. I'm getting a couple more as replacement. Two of these still costs less than a Nexus 7 after taxes and shipping.


Ah that sucks!

I have to say though, I find *the way* you wrote that out to be hilarious


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> You cracked the screen with an elbow? Wow, either you hit it really hard, or it is really fragile. Mind you, at that price they are somewhat tempting.


I hit it fairly hard. Slipped a little getting up from the sofa and that's when I accidentally jabbed it with my elbow (it was sitting against the back of the sofa). Still, the Nexus 7 and iPads have gone through worse abuse. I'm actually surprised I haven't scratched the screen on those yet. However, at ~$135 for the device itself (paid extra for express shipping which brought the total to $150), can't really expect it to have Gorilla Glass, can I? On the upside, the screen didn't come with fine scratches as I initially reported. There's a protective film covering the screen edge to edge - something I didn't notice until I cracked the display.









Too bad I just downloaded ePSXe and was hoping on doing some testing. As I mentioned earlier, the Epic Citadel benchmark was an epic failure (pardon the pun) but I wasn't able to try other lighter games before I managed to render the device unusable. That said, it's brilliant for comics. The display looks very nice much like the Nexus 7 - well, before it got broken that is. Support for microSDXC and exFAT is extremely useful. I'm liking the Novo7 so much I'm giving serious consideration to buying a $250 Ainol Novo 9 Spark. Would be nice to get a high resolution, 4:3 aspect ratio Android tablet. 16:10 is great for movies but for PDF, reading, web browsing, etc, I prefer a more "squarish" display (I use 19" 1280x1024 monitors).

*sigh* Shame I have to wait until after the Chinese New Year celebration before they start shipping again.


----------



## Robilar

Has anyone heard of "Marvin"?

It is a newly released, free e-reader app for the IPad which incorporates the features that made Stanza excellent and most importantly, it captures series metadata!

http://marvinapp.com/

Completely blew me away as I have been searching for just such an app for the Apple devices that performs similarly to Coolreader on the Android OS.

It can be gotten through the App store free of charge.

You can sort books by:

Title
Author
Author Sort
Series and Number!!
Date Added
Last Opened


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Has anyone heard of "Marvin"?
> 
> It is a newly released, free e-reader app for the IPad which incorporates the features that made Stanza excellent and most importantly, it captures series metadata!


Been following it since it was first released but I'm still waiting on support for collections and metadata description. There's an active discussion re Marvin on MobileRead forums and I think the developer drops in from time to time so it's a good place to post bugs, feature requests and get a general overview on where the software is heading.


----------



## Robilar

I'm confused, it looks like it is capturing collection metadata as I am able to sort by series. Will it do something more?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm confused, it looks like it is capturing collection metadata as I am able to sort by series. Will it do something more?


Collections are different. Think of it as having different bookshelves for your ebooks. You can have a collection/bookshelf for Fantasy and a separate collection/bookshelf for Sci-Fi and yet another for Mysteries. Marvin shows the tags but it just displays a flat view of all your books. Sure, you can do a search but it's not quite the same thing as having collections. Collections help a lot when you've got 3,000+ books on your device.

Another thing Marvin still doesn't show the metadata description tag. All my ebooks are tagged with synopsis/summary/blurb which helps while browsing for books to read (or re-read). Aside from automatic grouping by subject, support for metadata description is one of Stanza's key features for me.


----------



## Robilar

Is there a way on Marvin to sort by collection and author at the same time? I find if you sort by author, it puts the books out of order for their series. If you sort by series, it puts the author's out of order.

If it could sort by both, (like the Android app, Coolreader) it would be near perfect.

Also is there a wood finish background similar to the one on Coolreader (or a not as nice one on Stanza).


----------



## Robilar

The Galaxy Note 8" is due out in Canada on April 19th selling for $429 at Bestbuy.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/samsung-samsung-galaxy-note-8-16gb-android-4-1-tablet-with-exynos-4412-processor-gt-n5110-white-gt-n5110/10245384.aspx?path=53e837edc4bfbca36ee3f21732175f93en02&SearchPageIndex=1

Looks to be an interesting tablet, especially given that it has 2 GB of RAM, a quad core 1.6ghz processor and a Micro SD slot.

1280x800 Screen res., front and rear cameras, Android 4.1 stock.

It comes with a 4,600 mAh battery promising up to 9 days of usage time and up to 30 days of standby time and dual band wireless support.

From the Engadget tests, the battery is not great though...

http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/09/samsung-galaxy-note-8-review/


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The Galaxy Note 8" is due out in Canada on April 19th selling for $429 at Bestbuy.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/samsung-samsung-galaxy-note-8-16gb-android-4-1-tablet-with-exynos-4412-processor-gt-n5110-white-gt-n5110/10245384.aspx?path=53e837edc4bfbca36ee3f21732175f93en02&SearchPageIndex=1
> 
> Looks to be an interesting tablet, especially given that it has 2 GB of RAM, a quad core 1.6ghz processor and a Micro SD slot.
> 
> 1280x800 Screen res., front and rear cameras, Android 4.1 stock.
> 
> It comes with a 4,600 mAh battery promising up to 9 days of usage time and up to 30 days of standby time and dual band wireless support.
> 
> From the Engadget tests, the battery is not great though...
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/09/samsung-galaxy-note-8-review/


Just used one in store, it feels 10x faster than the nexus 7 even with CM10 on it.


----------



## CravinR1

I'd take 2 nexus 7 and some change instead of paying more than a Nexus 10 for a 8" device


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'd take 2 nexus 7 and some change instead of paying more than a Nexus 10 for a 8" device


lol I think how overpriced the note 8.0 is was one of the influencing factors on me buying the htc one instead of the s4 , though not a major one.


----------



## Robilar

If it had a battery life comparable to the IPad Mini, it would be worth the premium price.


----------



## mr soft

A couple 7" IPS tablets from this side of the pond.

BQ a Spanish firm , getting some good feedback at the moment.

Maxwell Plus 7" IPS Dual Core 135 Euro.

IPS multi-táctil 5 point capacitive 7" 16:9, 1024 x 600 px
CPU: Dual Core Cortex A9 1.6 GHz
GPU: ARM Mali-400.
RAM 1 GB DDR3.
8 GB internal , up to 32g micro SD
Li-ion 4.100 mAh
HDMI Full HD *Dual* 1080p
Bluetooth V.4.0
Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich

Elcano Tablet 3G / Smartphone 7" 195 Euro

IPS 1280 x 800 16.9
CPUual Core Cortex A9 1 GHz
GPU: PowerVR™ Series5 SGX
*GPS
3G*
16 GB internal , micro SD slot
RAM: 1 GB
Li-ion 4.300 mAh.
*Rear camera 5 Mp*
Android 4.0


----------



## Wrend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> I had one and returned it.
> 
> No Micro SD slot, no DLNA support, no HDMI out (or dongle/MHL support) and shoddy build quality (I had a raised screen on mine).
> 
> Also the only way you can use external storage (USB or Hard Drive) via the OTG port is to root it.
> 
> When the AT270 goes on sale again for $299 (and it will from what Toshiba told me), it will again be a far superior tablet for only $40 more...
> 
> Acer is releasing the A110 in about 2 weeks that is also going to be a competitor. Mind you we have no details on it's battery life as yet. Slightly lower res screen but same cpu, micro SD, HDMI out and USB OTG support out of the box all for $199.
> 
> The Nexus 7 is $260 for a 16GB unit. I'd much rather a $200 8 GB unit and buy 3 - 32 GB Micro SD cards for $18 each.


So, this is an older post I am responding to, but I think this info is still relevant in general. (Not attempting to argue one way or the other what tablet is the "best.")

My Nexus 7 build quality is fine (nothing at all wrong with it, and works as it should). I got the 16GB one when they first came out too, and there where no early adopter penalties for me at all, other than I could have waited and gotten it for less, or waited and gotten the 32GB one for the same price.

The Nexus 7 also came with... off hand, I think $25 in Google Play credit for apps or the like, which I used to get a $15 app that lets me remote into my computer from just about anywhere in the world with WiFi or even just my home WiFi, all for free (with internet connection, of course), and use the touch screen similar to a touch pad to control the "mouse," and it has a pop up keyboard to use to type in Windows and whatnot.

One really cool thing though is that the Nexus 7's storage memory shows up as a drive within Windows. I can play media on my Nexus 7 in Windows, or even just drag an drop files back and forth between drives, so I essentially have limitless storage on my own cloud, with generally a much faster connection. It's fast enough for me to "stream" audio files that are stored on the Nexus 7, play them in say Windows Media Player and "stream" the audio back to the Nexus 7 for me to listen to it. Anything over very low resolution videos (with audio) lags too much really though. If I really wanted to, I could also just move stuff back and forth with a jump drive on my computer, but generally there isn't any need to.

Of course, I also have my computer "with" me on my Nexus 7, well, all but the video cards on it, since it doesn't use them when remoting in. I don't use the tablet for gaming anyway though. It takes me less than two seconds to automatically log into my computer and change the Nexus 7's screen to my PC's desktop.


----------



## Robilar

Here is an updated chart with the Asus Memo and Galaxy Note 8.0. Also adjusted prices (Toshiba AT270 had a huge drop, IPad Mini had a small drop).

Note there is an error on my chart, the Mini does not have a rear flash

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/tabs-2_zps640fc6f6.jpg.html


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is an updated chart with the Asus Memo and Galaxy Note 8.0. Also adjusted prices (Toshiba AT270 had a huge drop, IPad Mini had a small drop).
> 
> Note there is an error on my chart, the Mini does not have a rear flash
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/tabs-2_zps640fc6f6.jpg.html


Should add a battery life row


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is an updated chart with the Asus Memo and Galaxy Note 8.0. Also adjusted prices (Toshiba AT270 had a huge drop, IPad Mini had a small drop).
> 
> Note there is an error on my chart, the Mini does not have a rear flash
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/tabs-2_zps640fc6f6.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Should add a battery life row
Click to expand...

I believe "video loop" is the battery life row.


----------



## Robilar

That is correct. The video loop is Engadget's test running video from full charge (Screen at 50% brightness, wi-fi on) to empty.


----------



## kaivorth

Any news on a Nexus 7 refresh?


----------



## Robilar

It's due supposedly Q3 of this year.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Just used one in store, it feels 10x faster than the nexus 7 even with CM10 on it.


I recently owned one (Galaxy Note 8.0) & it's fast. The only drawback is the battery life. By default, Samsung run & sync a lot of Google background apps which drains out the battery a lot faster. You can extend the battery life by limiting the number of background apps running, disabling haptic features, etc.


----------



## Dr Pepper

What about the Hisense Sero 7 Pro? Seems to be comparable to the Nexus 7 (1.3GHz Tegra 3), but better. It has a micro SD card slot and HDMI out, as well as a rear 5MP camera. Obviously the support won't be as good, but for $150, I think it may be worth it. There are already people on XDA rooting it and putting in custom roms. Hopefully CM will eventually make it on there. With Walmart pushing it out, it may just catch on and receive some decent support.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hisense-Sero-7-Pro-7-Tablet-Quad-Core-Processor-with-8GB-Memory/24805142


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Pepper*
> 
> What about the Hisense Sero 7 Pro? Seems to be comparable to the Nexus 7 (1.3GHz Tegra 3), but better. It has a micro SD card slot and HDMI out, as well as a rear 5MP camera. Obviously the support won't be as good, but for $150, I think it may be worth it. There are already people on XDA rooting it and putting in custom roms. Hopefully CM will eventually make it on there. With Walmart pushing it out, it may just catch on and receive some decent support.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hisense-Sero-7-Pro-7-Tablet-Quad-Core-Processor-with-8GB-Memory/24805142


Sounds promising. Wish this had been around before I bought the Ainol Novo7 Venus. Alas, unless the Hisense has extraordinary battery life, I don't really see the need for me to buy yet another 7" 1280*800 tablet.


----------



## connectwise

Just got the toshiba excite 7.7 from the fathersday sale. It looks, fantastic.


----------



## kaivorth

Theres a new Samsung Tablet series out, and it looks interesting.

Just google
Samsung Tab 3 7.0
Samsung Tab 3 8.0
Samsung Tab 3 10.0 (I think)

The largest one is running Intel.

Still holding out for Nexus..
Hoping it has the gorgeous display, with possibly a Kabini or Temash Processor (One can Dream)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Theres a new Samsung Tablet series out, and it looks interesting.
> 
> Just google
> Samsung Tab 3 7.0
> Samsung Tab 3 8.0
> Samsung Tab 3 10.0 (I think)
> 
> The largest one is running Intel.
> 
> Still holding out for Nexus..
> Hoping it has the gorgeous display, with possibly a Kabini or Temash Processor (One can Dream)


They are not out until July 7th.

The largest is a 10.1". 1.6GHz dual-core Atom chip with 1GB of RAM. It runs Android 4.2 and has 16 GB of storage, plus a microSD slot. It is also thinner than the 7.0 - just 0.31 inch - and weighs 1.1 pounds. Like the Tab 8.0, the screen resolution is 1,280 x 800, and it costs $399.

The 7" is LCD with 1,024 x 600 resolution. The chip inside is a Marvell dual-core 1.2GHz processor with 1 GB of RAM. There's only 8 GB of storage, but you can augment that with a microSD card. Although it's the lightest of the three at 10.6 ounces, its 0.39 inch thickness is actually thicker than the Tab 8.0. It runs Android 4.1 and costs $199.

The 8" has an ultra-thin (0.29 inch) casing. This model runs Android 4.2, backed by a Samsung 1.5GHz dual-core Exynos processor with 1.5GB of RAM. Screen resolution is 1,280 x 800, and there's 16GB of built in storage, plus a microSD slot. Price is $299.

What will be interesting to see on release is battery life... The Samsung 8" is obviously aimed directly at the IPad Mini (and it's a bit cheaper). It also has a higher res screen, more RAM, an IR Blaster and a Micro SD slot (a biggie). However, if it does not at least come close to the Mini's 12.5 hour battery life, I predict it will not do well for the casual user.


----------



## Robilar

Also Barnes and Noble has discontinued the Nook HD and HD+. Looks like they are pulling out of the tablet market, relying strictly on readers. No wonder their devices were bargain cheap lately.

Here is an updated chart:

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/newnew_zps405c480f.jpg.html


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Also Barnes and Noble has discontinued the Nook HD and HD+. Looks like they are pulling out of the tablet market, relying strictly on readers. No wonder their devices were bargain cheap lately.
> 
> Here is an updated chart:


Almost correct, I believe they're still making Tablets, but just outsourcing them instead of making them in house. However, still making the e readers in house. Just what I heard.


----------



## connectwise

I've tried both kindle google store and kobo app, I can't find three books in the deptford trilogy by robertson davies. Any clue as to which app store or book store I should search?

Fifth Business, Maniticore, World of Wonders.


----------



## Robilar

I'm actually excited about the Tab 8.0. I bought the Note 8.0 and ended up returning it because of the horrid battery life. If Samsung focuses more on the battery time for the Tab 3 version, it could be a solid competitor to the Mini (of which I have 2).

From what I have read, the Tab 3.0 is thinner and lighter than the Note (makes sense as there is no pen or port required).

I really like the Mini's (which is why I bought a second one for my daughter) but the lack of a Micro SD slot (and no chance that Apple will ever add one) and it's sluggish performance running large (7GB) mkv's is what has me looking at the new Samsung tablets. I'm currently using a 128GB IPad 4 (gave my wife my Mini) and it is stellar; fast, great battery, amazing screen. It is also heavier than a pile of bricks and not the most portable (which is what attracted me to the Mini in the first place).

Reviews for it will be out in the next week and I will be picking one up on the 7th to test it out. Hopefully it is worth keeping....

First review I found:

http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-3-8-inch-Review_id3337

Pretty interesting how different the two 8.0 tablets are from a design perspective. Apparently the Tab 3 is thinner as well.


----------



## Robilar

Here are some first round battery tests on the Tab 8.0. Shows to be a bit better than the Note (although the Note numbers are high compared to what I have seen).

I have no idea why they compared it to phones??

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/battery_zpsc367983d.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

Here is an updated chart with additional statistics and updated prices

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/updated_zps38ba9d7c.jpg.html


----------



## CravinR1

The supposed leak for the Nexus 7 will put it way ahead spec wise


----------



## Robilar

Not sure what your point is. A tablet that is not due out for another 3 months should have better specs than current models???


----------



## connectwise

Can the user peal off the p/n number on the bottom of the tablet? Or does toshiba needs it for warranty purposes?


----------



## Robilar

I took it off. It is etched inside the tablet and on the box as well.


----------



## Robilar

Another chart update. There have been some drastic price changes on the tablets (Kobo Arc 64GB for example is now only $199).

I also dropped off the Asus Memo (because it's junk) and the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7" as the new Tab 3 7" is now available.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/updated_zpsf561a849.jpg.html


----------



## connectwise

Rob what did you use for a case for the excite 7.7? I browsed through the entire thread looking for those info but haven't seen much details about it. I bought a ipad mini case from best buy and i'm using it backwards atm just to make it fit. One size fits all I guess.


----------



## Robilar

Have a look at my review.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1299572/toshiba-at270-excite-7-7-tablet-review

The claw style IPad Mini cases fit plus there are several that are specific to the Toshiba (pics in my thread).


----------



## connectwise

Yeesh, how did I miss a thread I posted in.


----------



## Robilar

So much for Samsung's "big" July 7th launch of their Tab 3 series...

The 7" is available at Future Shop but the 8" (really the only one of the 3 of interest) is nowhere to be found in Canada.

Why announce a launch date for multiple devices and then not have any available on launch date???

Really who gives a damn about a 7" tablet for $200 with pretty horrific specs for the price point? You can get a Kobo Arc 7" right now with a far superior screen and 64GB of storage for the same price.

The 10" has only a 1280x800 resolution, which for that size of tablet is pathetic. They should have at least gone with 1920x1080. The Intel Atom cpu is mildly interesting but it will depend on what battery life is like.

The 8" is the sweet spot in terms of design and features (and the model they should have led with).

I'm a big fan of the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 and the Tab 7.0+ (both great versatile tablets when they were released) but I am not sure of how the 7" and 10" are going to be remotely competative to what is not only on the market today but also what is coming soon.


----------



## Robilar

So much for Samsung's "big" July 7th launch of their Tab 3 series...

The 7" is available at Future Shop but the 8" (really the only one of the 3 of interest) is nowhere to be found in Canada.

Why announce a launch date for multiple devices and then not have any available on launch date???


----------



## Robilar

Added the new Nexus 7, dropped off the Nook (as it is being discontinued) and the old Nexus 7.

Finally picked up the Tab 3 8.0 as well (I reviewed it in another thread).

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/ar_zpsf3d45abc.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/nexus_zpsdfa44389.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01274_zps56dbd392.jpg.html


----------



## connectwise

The new nexus 7 looks noice. Kinda makes me regret getting the toshiba excite.


----------



## connectwise

Ipad Retina mini will be coming out soon. Boy. I sure hate that I bought the Toshiba excite. I find that I really dislike android tablets.


----------



## Robilar

Really? My understanding based on pretty much universal consensus is that the Retina Mini will not be out until next year. The Mini 2 which should be out late this year will have updated hardware with the exception of a retina display.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Really? My understanding based on pretty much universal consensus is that the Retina Mini will not be out until next year. The Mini 2 which should be out late this year will have updated hardware with the exception of a retina display.


It has been, however the last rumour out of the rumour mill is that it will have a Retina display: link

Ultimately it comes down to whether or not they're able to get high enough yields of 2048x1536 7.9 inch IGZO displays and whether or not they're able to increase the battery size two-fold without impacting weight.


----------



## ducanfly

great. I also added the weight of the tablets and corrected a couple of errors.


----------



## colwaximi

me too, I have 32GB micro SD cards in my and my daughter's tablets loaded with video.thanks


----------



## siweihuang

so good, you are using the Samsung tablets, you can simply buy one of these, no rooting required.


----------



## Robilar

Here is an updated chart with current devices.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/tablets_zps8d2485ff.jpg.html


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siweihuang*
> 
> so good, you are using the Samsung tablets, you can simply buy one of these, no rooting required.


LOL:thumb:


----------



## Robilar

Added the LG G Pad 8.3 pending release. Still waiting on some of the specs (GPS, price, NFC, HDMI out, MHL support, battery life etc).


----------



## connectwise

Mmmm can't wait for the new ipad mini as well as this


----------



## Robilar

I'm looking forward to it as well (I have 2 IPad Mini's). That pic you linked definitely isn't a Mini though









(Surface 2?, not really a compact tablet).


----------



## connectwise

It's the lumia 2520!


----------



## Robilar

Bezels are too big. New IPad will have same format as IPad Mini.


----------



## crizthakidd

thats the lumia tablet. the specs on the lg tablet looked good. I'm trying to decide what portable i should buy having a macbook pro 15inch a retina iPad mini would fit into my ecosystem but i really want the productivity of a surface or the openness of android tablet lol so hard to chose QQ /firstworldproblems


----------



## Robilar

I've read a couple of initial reviews on the LG and they are very favorable. The only thing I have not seen is a video loop battery test. If the battery on it is on par with the samsung tab 3 8.0 and Nexus 7 2nd gen, then it will be ok, if it is better, the tablet will be a killer. The only thing the Mini currently has going for it (other than its app ecosystem) is battery life.

Mind you the LG had better have HDMI via adapter or MHL support... This is a big miss on the Nexus (other than a lack of Micro SD). Both the Samsung and IPad Mini can do HDMI out via adapter.


----------



## Robilar

The LG G Pad 8.3 went on sale today in the US online at Best Buy for $349.

Retail stores should be getting it November 3rd.

Now if they could just release it in Canada...

Pretty smart pricing. It's two main competitors are the Samsung Tab 8.0 and the IPad Mini. The Tab 3 is $300 and the Mini is $310. However the LG has a slightly bigger screen, a much higher resolution and is supposed to have a better battery than the Samsung (remains to be seen). So yes it is more expensive but the 1920x1200 screen, 8.3" surface area and Micro SD slot make it pretty compelling.

One concern though is that it states on BB that it does not have HDMI out. I hope they will release a separate adapter that allows it.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/gpad_zpsf3a5802c.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

Updated chart. Added the Samsung Note 8.0 as it is now below $400 price.

Also added battery mAh ratings.

Does anyone happen to know the mAh battery ratings of the Kobo Arc or the Kindle Fire HDX?

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/newchart_zps465f4bf8.jpg.html


----------



## Sheyster

Add to the mix the brand new Dell Venue 7" and 8" Android Tablets.

Right now pricing is $149 for the 7" and $179 for the 8". Seems like quite a steal! Both come with Android 4.2.2 as far as I know.









http://www.dell.com/us/p/dell-venue-7/pd

http://www.dell.com/us/p/dell-venue-8/pd


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Add to the mix the brand new Dell Venue 7" and 8" Android Tablets.
> 
> Right now pricing is $149 for the 7" and $179 for the 8". Seems like quite a steal! Both come with Android 4.2.2 as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dell.com/us/p/dell-venue-7/pd
> 
> http://www.dell.com/us/p/dell-venue-8/pd


Interesting, thanks for the links. I will add them.


----------



## Robilar

Added Dell Venue tablets (still trying to find some stats on them).

They are quite cheap but have a great deal of competition.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/update_zps27f1985f.jpg.html


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Added Dell Venue tablets (still trying to find some stats on them).
> 
> They are quite cheap but have a great deal of competition.


The closest competition for the 7" is the Nexus 7 at $50 more, but it does have a better screen. I think Dell is including the 1 year accidental damage warranty for FREE with the 7" model right now.









The 8" for $179 seems like a steal to me.

Dell Tablet build quality is usually excellent. I would expect that these are similar in quality to the ASUS built Nexus 7.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The closest competition for the 7" is the Nexus 7 at $50 more, but it does have a better screen. I think Dell is including the 1 year accidental damage warranty for FREE with the 7" model right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 8" for $179 seems like a steal to me.
> 
> Dell Tablet build quality is usually excellent. I would expect that these are similar in quality to the ASUS built Nexus 7.


Actually its closest competitor is the Asus Memo HD. The HD has better cameras, a known excellent battery (the Dell might be better as it has a higher rated battery) and the Dell has the Atom Dual core as opposed to the quad core cpu in the Memo. Otherwise price and other features are identical


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Actually its closest competitor is the Asus Memo HD. The HD has better cameras, a known excellent battery (the Dell might be better as it has a higher rated battery) and the Dell has the Atom Dual core as opposed to the quad core cpu in the Memo. Otherwise price and other features are identical


GTK... I will be picking up either the 7" or 8" Venue this week. I'm currently tablet-less.









I'll report back once I've received it and had a chance to check it out thoroughly.









EDIT -- Also, Dell offers a full 30-day money back guarantee if anyone wants to try one...


----------



## Robilar

I've pre-ordered the LG 8.3. Should be receiving it in a week or so.

I will be doing an in depth comparison of the 3 8" tablets (my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0, and my 64 GB IPad Mini included) once I get the LG in hand.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01337_zpsc37332d3.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

$400 for the 16GB IPad Mini 2.... Are they kidding? better cpu and Retina Display (which frankly is a waste on a 7.9" tablet, 1920x1200 is plenty at that size).

What made the original Mini attractive was the $300 range price point (I saw it on sale for $299 a number of times at Future Shop).

You can get a full sized IPad 4 or a Nexus 10 for that price.


----------



## TheReciever

I just got into the Tablet game a little late, grabbed myselfa Nexus 7 (2012) for 80 on craigslist as a gift but got to play with it a while before the day comes to give it away, might get me a 2013 version later

That LG tablet looks very tempting on paper, Im assuming you havent received it quite yet


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Question, but why isn't Amazon's NEW Kindle Fire HD on this list? It's priced at $139.99 and functions flawlessly. I just purchased one after messing with one at work. It's specifications:

7" IPS Panel
1280 x 800 resolution
216 PPi
1GB of RAM
8GB Storage
No Cameras
Dual Core 1.5GHZ Ti processor
Fire OS 3.0 (Android 4.2.2)
802.11 B.G.N
Micro USB
1 Year warranty
10 hour battery life


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> $400 for the 16GB IPad Mini 2.... Are they kidding? better cpu and Retina Display (which frankly is a waste on a 7.9" tablet, 1920x1200 is plenty at that size).
> 
> What made the original Mini attractive was the $300 range price point (I saw it on sale for $299 a number of times at Future Shop).
> 
> You can get a full sized IPad 4 or a Nexus 10 for that price.


I'm not surprised by the price increase; I'd bet the changes add up to that amount, more or less.

I don't really think that the mini is Apple's dive into the budget tablet market, it's more of a more portable (but still expensive) alternative to the iPad Air.

Also 1920x1200 is plenty for a 7 inch tablet, as it equates to about 330 PPI, but 1920x1200 on a 7.9 inch tablet is only around 290 PPI. (Not that changing the resolution was feasible, anyway.)

I'm keen to see the battery life as such a high PPI display would require a much stronger backlight. Perhaps it's not as bright as before? Maybe the battery life is less... Waiting for reviews xD


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm not surprised by the price increase; I'd bet the changes add up to that amount, more or less.
> 
> I don't really think that the mini is Apple's dive into the budget tablet market, it's more of a more portable (but still expensive) alternative to the iPad Air.
> 
> Also 1920x1200 is plenty for a 7 inch tablet, as it equates to about 330 PPI, but 1920x1200 on a 7.9 inch tablet is only around 290 PPI. (Not that changing the resolution was feasible, anyway.)
> 
> I'm keen to see the battery life as such a high PPI display would require a much stronger backlight. Perhaps it's not as bright as before? Maybe the battery life is less... Waiting for reviews xD


They did jack up the Battery size on Retina Mini(16.3Whr> 23.8Whr, a sizable weight increase is likely) and the processor will be more efficient so we will see. The price do seem a bit high and I am disappointed TouchID is not available on either MiniRetina or Air.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> $400 for the 16GB IPad Mini 2.... Are they kidding? better cpu and Retina Display (which frankly is a waste on a 7.9" tablet, 1920x1200 is plenty at that size).
> 
> What made the original Mini attractive was the $300 range price point (I saw it on sale for $299 a number of times at Future Shop).
> 
> You can get a full sized IPad 4 or a Nexus 10 for that price.


Keep in mind that the original iPad mini was pretty much an iPad 2 in smaller form factor. I reckon that's the reason Apple can sell it for $329 and still maintain their minimum profit margins (iirc 40%). At the time of release, the iPad mini was sporting hardware 2 generations old.

The new iPad mini with Retina is practically the same as the iPad Air - just more compact. The iPad mini's hardware is faster than the iPad 4's and it's 3 generations ahead of the original mini. Given the hardware on the new mini, it stands to reason that pricing wouldn't be that far off from the iPad Air. The only reason I'm not biting on the new mini is because the weight also increased (312g to 341g) and for prolonged single-handed usage, the extra 30g is definitely noticeable.

Personally, I would have been quite content with 1600x1200 on the mini (253 ppi) but I reckon that would've complicated scaling a bit.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> They did jack up the Battery size on Retina Mini(16.3Whr> 23.8Whr, a sizable weight increase is likely) and the processor will be more efficient so we will see. The price do seem a bit high and I am disappointed TouchID is not available on either MiniRetina or Air.


It's going to be more efficient, but it's also likely to use more power too. But the majority of it should come from the screen.

I wanted touch ID too...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Keep in mind that the original iPad mini was pretty much an iPad 2 in smaller form factor. I reckon that's the reason Apple can sell it for $329 and still maintain their minimum profit margins (iirc 40%). At the time of release, the iPad mini was sporting hardware 2 generations old.
> 
> The new iPad mini with Retina is practically the same as the iPad Air - just more compact. The iPad mini's hardware is faster than the iPad 4's and it's 3 generations ahead of the original mini. Given the hardware on the new mini, it stands to reason that pricing wouldn't be that far off from the iPad Air. The only reason I'm not biting on the new mini is because the weight also increased (312g to 341g) and for prolonged single-handed usage, the extra 30g is definitely noticeable.
> 
> *Personally, I would have been quite content with 1600x1200 on the mini (253 ppi) but I reckon that would've complicated scaling a bit.*


It would be hell.


----------



## Robilar

Even double the resolution of the current Mini would be plenty on an 8" screen (2096x1536).


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It would be hell.


Nah, I don't think the difficulty of implementing scaling would've been as bad as that. 1600x1200 is still a 4:3 aspect ratio. For an even 0.75/1.5 multiple, then 1536x1152.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Nah, I don't think the difficulty of implementing scaling would've been as bad as that. 1600x1200 is still a 4:3 aspect ratio. For an even 0.75/1.5 multiple, then 1536x1152.


Any kind of upscaling will make apps look terrible. They'd have to run in a 1024x768 mode (with black bars around it) until apps are updated with support for the new size.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Any kind of upscaling will make apps look terrible. They'd have to run in a 1024x768 mode (with black bars around it) until apps are updated with support for the new size.


It doesn't necessarily need to have black bars on it. The app can render to 1024x768 natively and the iPad can upscale by 1.5x. Wasn't a 2x scaling natively implemented with the iPhone 4 and iPad 3 prior to retina optimized versions being released?

However, you're right, apps would need to be updated to support a new resolution. I mostly use text heavy apps which is why I didn't really think of ramifications for graphically heavy apps. For the likes of Stanza, Marvin, etc, aside from icons looking ugly, the new resolution likely wouldn't have mattered much. Text would have still looked good.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> It doesn't necessarily need to have black bars on it. The app can render to 1024x768 natively and the iPad can upscale by 1.5x. Wasn't a 2x scaling natively implemented with the iPhone 4 and iPad 3 prior to retina optimized versions being released?
> 
> However, you're right, apps would need to be updated to support a new resolution. I mostly use text heavy apps which is why I didn't really think of ramifications for graphically heavy apps. For the likes of Stanza, Marvin, etc, aside from icons looking ugly, the new resolution likely wouldn't have mattered much. Text would have still looked good.


For scaling to work correctly (as with the iPhone 4, iPad 3, etc.) the new resolution must be a multiple of the resolution of the apps that it runs. So for iPad, apps are created at 1024x768 points; on a non-Retina device each point represents one pixel, but on a Retina device each point represents four pixels. So it's able to draw a clearer picture.

And it's not possible to upscale with a resolution that isn't a multiple as that would result in the severe distortion of everything in the app. So it could only run with black borders at 1024x768, or it would have to be upscaled (stretched) much like a video. (It becomes blurry and pixelated.)


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> So it could only run with black borders at 1024x768, or it would have to be upscaled (stretched) much like a video. (It becomes blurry and pixelated.)


Isn't this (upscaling) partly what they've done on the iPad 3? For some reason, I seem to recall non-retina optimized apps looking a bit smoother (but somewhat blurred) on the iPad 3 compared to how they looked on the iPad 2.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Isn't this (upscaling) partly what they've done on the iPad 3? For some reason, I seem to recall non-retina optimized apps looking a bit smoother (but somewhat blurred) on the iPad 3 compared to how they looked on the iPad 2.


I believe that was with apps that hadn't been compiled against iOS 4 yet. They were rendered at 1024x768 and then upscaled (stretched) to 2048x1536, so they looked slightly blurry. As soon as an app was compiled against iOS 4 and then updated, it would render it at the higher resolution. (Of course images would remain that same kind of "blurry" if not updated.)


----------



## Robilar

Updated chart with IPad Mini 2 added.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/newest_zpsbb3f7b6f.jpg.html


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Updated chart with IPad Mini 2 added.


Just btw: the A7 is a dual-core not quad-core and it's $399 not $419 (unless maybe that's with tax? I don't know) Also I believe the screen is also IGZO.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Just btw: the A7 is a dual-core not quad-core and it's $399 not $419 (unless maybe that's with tax? I don't know) Also I believe the screen is also IGZO.


Canadian pricing, perhaps?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Canadian pricing, perhaps?


Ah, of course!


----------



## Robilar

Yes in CAD, everything here is more expensive... I'll update the specs.


----------



## sherlock

Anandtech just posted their Ipad Mini retina review, it is impressive that it matches Ipad Air in battery life and surpasses Ipad 4 in it. However rather disappointing that the display is even dimmer than the original mini & the contrast is really low(804, Air is 1089, Nexus 7 1273).


----------



## Robilar

I have a couple of Mini's and that was my only real issue with them. I always had brightness cranked up to 100%. On my Samsung, I have brightness at 50% and it's still brighter than my kid's Mini...

So the new Mini is even dimmer? Great...


----------



## steelbom

I'm not surprised that Apple chose battery life over brightness.


----------



## lianggagaes

the ICS release occurs. Plus I don't feel it was worth the extra money over the Tab 2. It has a faster cpu and double the storage but the micro-SD slot makes onboard storage moot. Add a $17 32GB micro SD card and away you go.


----------



## pez

Been enjoying the mini I bought off of Robilar recently. Strangely, it feels faster than my iPad 2...not sure why...anyone else have that experience? The most noticeable is multitasking isn't laggy on the mini, where as I notice it on the 2, sometimes. However, with iOS 7, I'm averaging right at 10 hours actual screen time with an overall on time of 24-30 hours. Very pleased. Another plus is it's easier to play certain iOS games on a screen that size. The full-sized iPad can feel too large sometimes, and the iPhone can feel too small. The mini just fits in there nicely.


----------



## Robilar

Glad you are enjoying it









I found the Mini faster than the IPad 2 as well. Could be driving a smaller screen gives it more resources.


----------



## pez

Yes sir. And that was the only conclusion I could really come to. Good to know that I'm not crazy







.

Hoping when I'm ready to upgrade to another mini the screen 'issues' are resolved...or hopefully I'll see one in person and see if I can determine how I feel about it.


----------



## Robilar

I went and looked at the new Mini. It is indeed dimmer than the old Mini. I cannot abide a dim screen. I get they were going for extra battery life but the battery on the Mini is already best in class. I would have settled for an hour or two less usage for a brighter screen.


----------



## pez

Sad to hear :/. However, that will be ok as this mini will tide me over for a good while







.


----------



## Robilar

Updated chart.


----------



## JTD92

Another tablet you could add:

Lenovo Miix 8


----------



## Robilar

Hasn't been released yet?


----------



## JTD92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Hasn't been released yet?


The 32GB one is.


----------



## downlinx

just thought i would update that with kitkat 4.4 installed on my nexus 7, i was able to get 9.5 hours of video streaming on a business trip and still had 30% battery life left.


----------



## Robilar

Looks like Asus is finally getting onboard the 8" tablet train. I have to say having owned most of the 8" tablets and 7" models, that 8" is really the sweet spot. Small enough to be portable, big enough to web browse comfortably (and read).

Intriguing product. Way cheaper than anything else on the market, 1.6ghz quad core processor. Micro SD slot. Mind you no HDMI out but it may provide an adapter or MHL support.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/memo8_zps4b0678fa.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

Here is an updated chart with the new Asus 8".

Also note, the Kobo Arc is now only $99. Heck of a deal.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/upper_zps52649298.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

Finally got the LG ordered. Will be posting a review once received (and will compare directly to Samsung 8" and IPad Mini first gen).


----------



## Robilar

Picked up a Mini Retina for the wife, as such I'll be adding it to a 4 way comparison once the LG is in.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01406_zps51dce5cb.jpg.html


----------



## JTD92

What about the Dell Venue 8 Pro or is this thread Android tablet only? Mine is coming in this Thursday.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I'm so conflicted on if I should order the LG G Pad 8.3 (Perfect screen size + resolution) or the Dell Venue 8 (Runs full fledged Windows, but 1280 x 800 + TN panel isn't convincing)


----------



## Robilar

Android and IOS are fine on an 8" tablet but Windows RT? Not sure how useful it would be. Plus doesn't RT take a whack of storage space?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTD92*
> 
> What about the Dell Venue 8 Pro or is this thread Android tablet only? Mine is coming in this Thursday.


Did you even bother to look at the chart I created? The Dell Venue 8 is on there mate









Only one I am still researching is the Lenovo Yoga 8" (it uses Android though). Adding the Asus Memo Pad 8" as well.

Going to break it into 2 charts, 8" and 7" tablets.

This is what they will look like when done.


----------



## JTD92

You only listed the this version:

Dell Venue 8

Which runs Android and uses the older Atom CPU. Theres also a Dell Venue 8 _*Pro*_ which runs Windows 8.1 and uses the new Atom CPU.


----------



## Robilar

Here is an updated chart with the Dell Pro 8 and the Yoga

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/B1_zpsda4858ff.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/B2_zps134516cd.jpg.html


----------



## JTD92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is an updated chart with the Dell Pro 8 and the Yoga
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/B1_zpsda4858ff.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/B2_zps134516cd.jpg.html


Nice







. Got the Dell Venue 8 Pro for $200 during the Microsoft Store sale. I don't the think the Venue 8 Pro has a GPS but I can let know when I get it.


----------



## Robilar

Please do. It is listed in the specs but those are often inaccurate. Also I have no idea if it has MHL support.


----------



## JTD92

What about these?

Toshiba Encore WT8

Lenovo IdeaTab Miix2


----------



## Robilar

I'll add them in. I must admit, I was a big fan of Toshiba's 7.7" AT270. The Encore is not really a replacement for it though.


----------



## JTD92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I'm so conflicted on if I should order the LG G Pad 8.3 (Perfect screen size + resolution) or the Dell Venue 8 (Runs full fledged Windows, but 1280 x 800 + TN panel isn't convincing)


I tried out the Dell Venue 8 Pro in Office Depot and found the screen pretty crisp and clear. But if were put it side by side to Nexus 7 (2013) you will notice it.


----------



## sherlock

Gpad 8.3 Google Play edition have just been announced


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Gpad 8.3 Google Play edition have just been announced


Same as the regular version just with Kitkat?

Not sure how they can announce a new version when the one I ordered has only been available for a few days....

Guess the good news is I will be able to update Android to 4.4 relatively soon.

So this will be the Google Nexus 8"? Good choice! Surpised they picked a device with a Micro SD slot.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Same as the regular version just with Kitkat?
> 
> Not sure how they can announce a new version when the one I ordered has only been available for a few days....
> 
> Guess the good news is I will be able to update Android to 4.4 relatively soon.
> 
> So this will be the Google Nexus 8"? Good choice! Surprised they picked a device with a Micro SD slot.


This is the Google play edition, it is no Nexus and not the first Gpe device with SD slot either(GS4 Gpe already do, the newly announced Xperia Z Ultra Gpe does too). The hardware is the same although the product number is dfiferent(V510 vs V500). It is a pretty good device, although the extra price & lack of a good case for me is making me stick with my Nexus 7.


----------



## Robilar

There are a couple of good case options on Amazon.

The Asuxtek (which I have for my Samsung 8", excellent case) $15

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/moko_zps2bda7c6a.jpg.html

The Voia, which I have ordered. $39

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/VOIA_zpse1d8a404.jpg.html

The price difference I feel is warranted. I tried the new Nexus 7 (and had the original for awhile). It is a good tablet but but there should be a price delta between the two.

Here, the 32GB Nexus is $279 and the LG is $349. The Nexus is 7" vs 8.3" for the LG plus the LG has a Micro SD slot (which is really important to me). I have 5 32GB Micro SD cards that travel with me. Plus the LG has an IR port (similar to the Samsung). If you don't want to do HDMI out via the adapter you can stream video through the IR port or just use it to control your tv.

The lack of memory expansion keeps me away from certain devices. I travel alot for work and usually have limited or no internet access (and tethering to my work phone would be prohibitively expensive). As such Micro SD cards are a great option. Hoping for a boxing day sale on a 64GB card.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I was considering the GPad at it's $279 price point. but at $299 or $350, it's simply not going to work for me.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I was considering the GPad at it's $279 price point. but at $299 or $350, it's simply not going to work for me.


Each to their own but should it not be more expensive than a smaller tablet?

It should be compared directly to the other 8" tablets in its class:

Tab 3 - 8.0 (lower res screen, less RAM, slower dual core processor) $299
Note 8.0 (more expensive, lower res screen, slower cpu) $370
Mini 1st Gen (lower res screen, lower overall specs, slightly smaller screen) $320
Mini 2nd Gen (more expensive, slightly smaller screen) $420

It sits right in the middle in price on these tablets.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Each to their own but should it not be more expensive than a smaller tablet?
> 
> It should be compared directly to the other 8" tablets in its class:
> 
> Tab 3 - 8.0 (lower res screen, less RAM, slower dual core processor) $299
> Note 8.0 (more expensive, lower res screen, slower cpu) $370
> Mini 1st Gen (lower res screen, lower overall specs, slightly smaller screen) $320
> Mini 2nd Gen (more expensive, slightly smaller screen) $420
> 
> It sits right in the middle in price on these tablets.


It's not that I think the price is unjust, it's just that it was appealing to me at the $279 price point, not at the $350 price point.

I want Google to come out with a "Nexus 8" or something along those lines so we can actually get a competitively priced 8 inch tablets. Like when they released the Nexus 7, they absolutely blew everything out of the water in the 7 inch catagory, making it nearly unjustifiable to purchase any other 7 inch tablet and clearly caused a mark down in price for the sub-par 7 inch tablets originally being marketed in the $200 price range.

I also just have a hard time coping with the fact that an amazing 7" tablet is going to cost me $229, but an 8" tablet with similar specifications is going to cost me $120 more. Why such a mark up for an extra inch of screen real estate?


----------



## Robilar

I agree with you although I was not a fan of the original Nexus. I had two in a row with defective screens.

It prompted me to move to a bigger tablet, the Toshiba 7.7" and later the IPad Mini (and now the Samsung Tab 3 8.0).

Once I moved to an 8" tablet, I could not go back to a 7", simply too small. Of course it could be my old eyes.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I agree with you although I was not a fan of the original Nexus. I had two in a row with defective screens.
> 
> It prompted me to move to a bigger tablet, the Toshiba 7.7" and later the IPad Mini (and now the Samsung Tab 3 8.0).
> 
> Once I moved to an 8" tablet, I could not go back to a 7", simply too small. Of course it could be my old eyes.


Well and that's another disappointing factor. 7" tablets simply don't do it for me. I can't cope with having a power house, but only having a 7" screen. I think 8" tablets are the sweet spot because they're still the perfect size for 1 hand useage, but they offer that extra screen real estate.

I would consider the ASUS MemoPad HD 8 if it had 2GB of RAM, or the Dell Venue 8 (Non pro) if it ran DDR3 not DDR2 memory. I won't even consider the Tab 3 8.0 because it's only got 1.5GB of RAM + the fact that it runs such a low resolution at such a high price point.

If I wanted sub-par screen quality and specifications in the $250 price point, i'd probably just go buy an iPad Mini over any of those offerings, especially since my Best Buy is advertising them for $250 a pop.

In short, that's why when the GPad was being offered at $279.99, I was genuinely interested. It presented a value that isn't currently available in the 8 inch tablet category, but at the $350 price point, it's just another 8 inch tablet to me.


----------



## Robilar

You have a lot of the same expectations that I do. I'm just not price sensitive. I picked up the Toshiba AT270 7.7" when it came out for $500... Mind you the Super AMOLED+ screen was absolutely incredible, aluminum body, great battery, Micro SD, HDMI out etc. It was the best Android tablet at the time.

You can get them now on the Toshiba store for $200. If Toshiba had continued with software updates (Android 4.1 is the highest you can get for it), it would still be a viable contender given it's amazing screen. It had better battery life than the first Nexus 7, weighed less (and was thinner) with a bigger screen.

LG is in the same niche, great specs, but no longer outpriced. It is currently cheaper than the first gen IPad Mini and the Samsung tab 3 8.0 sit. It is superior to both..

It is even better than the new Mini (with the exception of resolution) and currently $140 cheaper. Personally, I think 1920x1200 is plenty for an 8" tablet. There is no need for more. On a bigger 10" device, higher res is great though.

*And btw. the LG G Pad is selling for $279 at Newegg.*


----------



## Robilar

Also, Bestbuy has it for $299 and I expect they would price match Newegg.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Yeah, they've been putting that price up for their past couple of sales. I'm sure Best Buy would price match as well. The probably is, we're likely in completely different tax brackets, and I am currently only binned as a seasonal position, so $279 + Tax is about 1/3 of my paycheck. Granted, I don't pay rent and could likely sell it for more later down the road if they keep the $350 price point..decisions decisions.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> You have a lot of the same expectations that I do. I'm just not price sensitive. I picked up the Toshiba AT270 7.7" when it came out for $500... Mind you the Super AMOLED+ screen was absolutely incredible, aluminum body, great battery, Micro SD, HDMI out etc. It was the best Android tablet at the time.
> 
> You can get them now on the Toshiba store for $200. If Toshiba had continued with software updates (Android 4.1 is the highest you can get for it), it would still be a viable contender given it's amazing screen. It had better battery life than the first Nexus 7, weighed less (and was thinner) with a bigger screen.
> 
> LG is in the same niche, great specs, but no longer outpriced. It is currently cheaper than the first gen IPad Mini and the Samsung tab 3 8.0 sit. It is superior to both..
> 
> It is even better than the new Mini (with the exception of resolution) and currently $140 cheaper. Personally, I think 1920x1200 is plenty for an 8" tablet. There is no need for more. On a bigger 10" device, higher res is great though.
> 
> *And btw. the LG G Pad is selling for $279 at Newegg.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


actually Click those links, the price is now gone up to *$329*, slightly above Bestbuy's $299+ sales taxes.


Considering the additional cost of a SD card to hold my meida files & lack of good cases(no Gpad cases can match the Moko/Poetic mutli-angle cases for Nexus & Ipads), I will just keep my Nexus 7 and deal with the 7" screen(not really a issue for me but I do prefer a larger screen all else equal).


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Damnit just as I get to best buy they rose ***


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Office depot has galaxy note 8 for 270, dell venue 8 pro 269 n tab 3 10.1 for 299 any thoughts?


----------



## pez

The specs are rather impressive on the LG...it would be worth the wait, TBH. Not to mention, the 8.0 feels extremely lackluster, IMO.


----------



## Robilar

The Samsung? It's decent, I love the form factor, the narrow size bezels and screen layout plus the screen color is excellent but I do find it's internal specs sluggish and the plastic back is nothing special.

The LG has the same form factor, better screen, much better internals, and an aluminum back.

Seeing as it's currently cheaper than the Samsung and the same price as the 32GB Nexus, it is a heck of a deal.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Office depot has galaxy note 8 for 270, dell venue 8 pro 269 n tab 3 10.1 for 299 any thoughts?


I owned the note 8.0 and found it not great... It was sluggish despite a decent cpu, the pen has horrible accuracy and the battery life was the worst of any recent tablet I've owned.

No experience with the Dell.

The Tab 10.1 is decent but different size. One of the best things about 8" tablets is that they are big enough to web browse comfortably (something I find very challenging on a 7" tablet) but small enough to stick in a big coat pocket.

Plus the weight, an 8" is a comfortable one handed device, a 10" is a two hander.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I ended up walking about with a PS4 believe it or not, but with the intention to sell it for profit or sell my XBox One and use the PS4. Office Depot is running deals on those tablets through out the week until Saturday, so it's no rush regardless.


----------



## Robilar

I was just on the XDA forums reading up on the G Pad. Should be a solution quite soon to move the original GPad to the Google Edition ROM with full functionality.


----------



## Robilar

Got mine today. First thoughts?

Wow...

Very fast, easily the fastest Android tablet I have used. the back is all aluminum, an anodized black finish (reminds me of anodized aluminum Silverstone and Coolermaster cases back when they built quality stuff).

Screen colors are fantastic.

I will be comparing it to the Samsung Tab 3 8.0, IPad Mini, and the new IPad Mini 2 Retina.

I also have a Slimport Micro USB to HDMI adapter on hand and will test that as well (should work fine as a I saw a similar test on Youtube recently)

Ordered a case from Amazon, not much selection yet (hope it arrives soon!). One challenge is that there are very few cases on the market yet.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01409_zps34bfd8a0.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01412_zps80c0f7f3.jpg.html



http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/VOIA_zpse1d8a404.jpg.html


----------



## pez

Looking good.


----------



## JTD92

Toshiba Encore


----------



## Domino

Using a Surface Pro 2 and never going back to those other tablets again. Android and OSX seems far too primitive compared to a full fledged x86 tablet. Non x86 based tablets are just massive glorified phones without SIM cards. I already have a relatively large phone and have no use for wasting money on a larger display and much more limited device.

The only issues I'm having with the Surface Pro 2 is just preference for Chrome. The Chrome tablet version is not the same as it is on the other tablets so I'm forced to use IE11. Nothing wrong with it, but the desktop version isn't as nice as the tablet version and I would like to keep all my machines in sync. If the IE11 version didn't have its minor flaws, it would have been nice. Outside of that, nothing really to complain about.

The machine is awesome for all the engineering work and schooling I do on it. Watching movies at night, taking notes in class, etc., it's a wonderful device that isn't held back in any device. It's a tablet in a slate form factor with absolutely no limitations. Best tablet to date for my educational professional work.


----------



## Robilar

Your comments are appreciated but given this is a thread about "compact" 7" and 8" tablets, not sure why you posted here.


----------



## JTD92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Using a Surface Pro 2 and never going back to those other tablets again. Android and OSX seems far too primitive compared to a full fledged x86 tablet. Non x86 based tablets are just massive glorified phones without SIM cards. I already have a relatively large phone and have no use for wasting money on a larger display and much more limited device.
> 
> The only issues I'm having with the Surface Pro 2 is just preference for Chrome. The Chrome tablet version is not the same as it is on the other tablets so I'm forced to use IE11. Nothing wrong with it, but the desktop version isn't as nice as the tablet version and I would like to keep all my machines in sync. If the IE11 version didn't have its minor flaws, it would have been nice. Outside of that, nothing really to complain about.
> 
> The machine is awesome for all the engineering work and schooling I do on it. Watching movies at night, taking notes in class, etc., it's a wonderful device that isn't held back in any device. It's a tablet in a slate form factor with absolutely no limitations. Best tablet to date for my educational professional work.


I agree but Windows 8.1 on an 8 inches screen is pretty cramped in Desktop Mode but otherwise Metro is perfect. Its nice to run app side by side and you run almost any legacy application. I just wish theres more Metro app like Firefox and Chrome. Windows 8 is a lot better with 10 inches tablet and above


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Newegg is currently selling the MemoPad HD 8 or $199.99

MemoPad HD 8

Although I feel like it has lack-luster specifications, it's probably the best bargain you can get for a 16:9 8 inch tablet.

Another thing too note is that ACER and MSI are now selling tablets that use the exact same 7.85" LG Panel that the iPad Mini has. They're priced in the $150 price range.

Acer A1

MSI Primo 81
 (Same screen as iPad Mini, different touch panel (5 finger vs 10 finger)

Not a bad deal considering you're getting the same lackluster (Yet admittedly beautiful) screen found on the iPad Mini, but with an Android OS, 1GB of RAM and a Quad Core processor.


----------



## Robilar

The Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 -8.0 is currently on sale for $229 at Future Shop. That is a heck of a deal. I had one until very recently and very much enjoyed it.


----------



## Robilar

Now this is something to look forward to. Apparently Samsung wants to surpass both Apple with the Retina Mini and LG with the G Pad 8.3

Behold! The Tab Pro 8.4...

.1 inch bigger than G Pad, a liitttle bit more PPI than the IPad Retina.

Faster cpu than the LG as well. Also will only come in 32GB and 64GB and will have a Micro SD slot.

I'm liking the leather back as well.

Bluetooth 4.0
IR Blaster (love this feature)
4800 mAh battery
GPS/A-GPS and GLONASS
Micro SD (the big differentiator over IPad Mini)

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/tab84_zps729c4d73.jpg.html


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Now this is something to look forward to. Apparently Samsung wants to surpass both Apple with the Retina Mini and LG with the G Pad 8.3
> 
> Behold! The Tab Pro 8.4...
> 
> .1 inch bigger than G Pad, a liitttle bit more PPI than the IPad Retina.
> 
> Faster cpu than the LG as well. Also will only come in 32GB and 64GB and will have a Micro SD slot.
> 
> I'm liking the leather back as well.
> 
> Bluetooth 4.0
> IR Blaster (love this feature)
> 4800 mAh battery
> GPS/A-GPS and GLONASS
> Micro SD (the big differentiator over IPad Mini)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/tab84_zps729c4d73.jpg.html


It is faux leather like those on Note 3 & Note 10.1 2014, but the stats are indeed gaudy.


----------



## Robilar

Still a lower rated battery than the new Mini, 6471 mAh. However it is the largest battery they have ever put in a Samsung device so maybe it will break the magical 10 hour barrier for the first time


----------



## JTD92

Didn't know the Asus MemoPad HD 8 used an AMD CPU. Is there any more AMD-based tablet on the market?


----------



## Robilar

Here are the updated charts I have been working on:

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/1_zpsb17e228a.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/3_zpsf48a4722.jpg.html


----------



## JTD92

The Dell Venue 8 Pro doesn't have a GPS and HDMI out. But it does support Miracast.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTD92*
> 
> Does the Dell Venue 8 Pro doesn't have a GPS and HDMI out. But it does support Miracast.


Thanks I'll update the charts.

Note that I have also added an update for the Kobo Arc 7HD, it's newest 7" tablet. Pretty impressive specs. Nice that you can get an HDMI out adapter for it as well. (although one review I read says it has a mini HDMI port.)


----------



## pez

My local Best Buy has the G-Pad, and I wasn't terribly convinced on it :/. The aluminum back was nice, but in the end, I think the LG Android 'skin' just wasn't my thing. Sure I can root it, but I didn't feel the awe with it like I did with even the G2.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My local Best Buy has the G-Pad, and I wasn't terribly convinced on it :/. The aluminum back was nice, but in the end, I think the LG Android 'skin' just wasn't my thing. Sure I can root it, but I didn't feel the awe with it like I did with even the G2.


Compare it to other tablets in the space. It is selling for $250 currently. That puts in the range of the Nexus 7 pricing but with a much bigger screen and far superior set of features.

I don't real care what the skin on a tablet looks like be it LG, or Touchwiz on my Samsung tablets. I use a tablet with apps not staring at the main screen.

I far prefer it to the IPad Mini's I have in my house (both retina and non retina) and the Samsung 8" I just gave away.

It's only real competition in the Android space is going to be the new Samsung Tab Pro 8.4. Except the 8.4 is likely going to be $400...

Why anyone would take a Nexus 7 over the LG is beyond me. They just released a google play edition that has KitKat on it as well (same hardware).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Compare it to other tablets in the space. It is selling for $250 currently. That puts in the range of the Nexus 7 pricing but with a much bigger screen and far superior set of features.
> 
> I don't real care what the skin on a tablet looks like be it LG, or Touchwiz on my Samsung tablets. I use a tablet with apps not staring at the main screen.
> 
> I far prefer it to the IPad Mini's I have in my house (both retina and non retina) and the Samsung 8" I just gave away.
> 
> It's only real competition in the Android space is going to be the new Samsung Tab Pro 8.4. Except the 8.4 is likely going to be $400...
> 
> Why anyone would take a Nexus 7 over the LG is beyond me. They just released a google play edition that has KitKat on it as well (same hardware).


Yeah, just noticed the GPE edition, but even the normal LG skinned edition was $349 at my local Best Buy. Is the $250 a special pricing in your area?

I agree about the skinning, but it's just one of the smaller things that gets to me. At $250, though, I'd be inclined to snatch one up.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Compare it to other tablets in the space. It is selling for $250 currently. That puts in the range of the Nexus 7 pricing but with a much bigger screen and far superior set of features.
> 
> I don't real care what the skin on a tablet looks like be it LG, or Touchwiz on my Samsung tablets. I use a tablet with apps not staring at the main screen.
> 
> I far prefer it to the IPad Mini's I have in my house (both retina and non retina) and the Samsung 8" I just gave away.
> 
> It's only real competition in the Android space is going to be the new Samsung Tab Pro 8.4. Except the 8.4 is likely going to be $400...
> 
> Why anyone would take a Nexus 7 over the LG is beyond me. They just released a google play edition that has KitKat on it as well (same hardware).


Quite happy with my Nexus 7(turned down two chances to get Gpad for $249/$279 during Newegg sales in Nov/Dec), It gets a lot more custom Rom & kernel support it gets compared to Gpad 8.3 , not to mention its screen is much brighter(screen brightness have been mentioned as a con in multiple Gpad reviews), also from my experience Nexus 7 have great battery life when you drop its brightness down to Gpad level. Though there isn't a definitve study on Gpad's battery life yet, I am still waiting for its Anandtech review.

Last time I checked, Gpad is also lacking in cases(various Nexus 7 cases swarms amazon.com, 2x the number of Gpad cases there ) available. Especially multi-angle cases that allows the tablet to be used more conveniently inlandscape mode.

Compared to all those above, bigger screen size with smaller ppi isn't all that important to me.

AOSP vs skin is not a big problem for me(though I prefer AOSP's cleaner settings/notification bars) but I prefer the using custom kernel & roms for extra features & improvements in performance/battery life.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quite happy with my Nexus 7(turned down two chances to get Gpad for $249/$279 during Newegg sales in Nov/Dec), It gets a lot more custom Rom & kernel support it gets compared to Gpad 8.3 , not to mention its screen is much brighter(screen brightness have been mentioned as a con in multiple Gpad reviews), also from my experience Nexus 7 have great battery life when you drop its brightness down to Gpad level. Though there isn't a definitve study on Gpad's battery life yet, I am still waiting for its Anandtech review.
> 
> Last time I checked, Gpad is also lacking in cases(various Nexus 7 cases swarms amazon.com, 2x the number of Gpad cases there ) available. Especially multi-angle cases that allows the tablet to be used more conveniently inlandscape mode.
> 
> Compared to all those above, bigger screen size with smaller ppi isn't all that important to me.
> 
> AOSP vs skin is not a big problem for me(though I prefer AOSP's cleaner settings/notification bars) but I prefer the using custom kernel & roms for extra features & improvements in performance/battery life.


I have two cases for it... Easy to find and cheap.

The Google Play edition is a clean interface and on a side note XDA already has a number of ROM's for rooting. Again the Nexus has been out months longer than the G Pad so of course it will have more resources. Perhaps you should compare items that are released at the same time









Of course there are more cases for the Nexus, it has been out months longer than the GPad. When the Nexus 2nd gen first came out, there were zero cases to be found (I know I bought one the day it was released). After a few weeks cases started showing up online. Go into Bestbuy or Future Shop and they still only have one or two cases. the G Pad is not even available yet in Canada at retail locations...

Seeing as I had the 2nd gen Nexus 7, the Samsung 8" and both IPad Mini's I was able to compare brightness. The LG is dimmer at maximum brightness than the Nexus and the Samsung (as well as the original IPad Mini). It is a bit brighter than the Mini Retina though.

Considering the Nexus is too bright at maximum brightness (and as such users dial it back for the most part), again I don't see this as a knock against the LG.

Engadget's video loop test has the LG and the Nexus 2nd gen roughly on par with both set to 50% brightness. Of course the Nexus can be set lower to get a comparable light level and as such will have a longer duration battery but the LG is on par with most modern tablets (the IPad Mini being an exclusion of course).

Going back to the screen, the LG has far better color reproduction than the Nexus 7 2nd gen, better blacks and richer colors. Not even close (and I had them side by side for half a day playing with them).

And of course that Micro SD slot is mighty handy









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050613_zps9bd73e28.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, just noticed the GPE edition, but even the normal LG skinned edition was $349 at my local Best Buy. Is the $250 a special pricing in your area?
> 
> I agree about the skinning, but it's just one of the smaller things that gets to me. At $250, though, I'd be inclined to snatch one up.


Bestbuy and Tigerdirect both had it on for $250 to $270 nationally up until last week. I would expect it will become the standard price for it in short order (and that is what is being indicated by LG).

This will be a smart long term move as it will hit the new Samsung 8.4 way below the belt on pricing. The Samsung will be superior hardware but a great deal more expensive.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Bestbuy and Tigerdirect both had it on for $250 to $270 nationally up until last week. I would expect it will become the standard price for it in short order (and that is what is being indicated by LG).
> 
> This will be a smart long term move as it will hit the new Samsung 8.4 way below the belt on pricing. The Samsung will be superior hardware but a great deal more expensive.


I see. With similar hardware to the S4, Note 3, and G2, I can't see the G-Pad as a bad performer in the first place







.


----------



## Robilar

It was just announced that the G Pad (V500) is getting Kitkat this quarter.


----------



## renji1337

Im looking for a Tablet for reading PDF e-books i downloaded (I found 500$ worth of textbook e-books from my friends and got all of my semesters books for free!) so i need to be able to view PDF files. I also want the tablet to be able to play games/netflix. What should i get? 200-300$

maybe the kindle fire hdx 7"?

can get that 200$ new


----------



## Robilar

Kindle has great hardware but closed software ecosystem. No Playstore... It also has no Micro SD card slot.

What size of tablet are you looking for?


----------



## renji1337

7"+ is fine, i use a samsung galaxy s3 as a phone right now. so bigger then that


----------



## pez

I would honestly say for textbook reading (especially Uni/College textbooks) the bigger the screen the better. In this case, I have to admittedly say I liked the iPad better because of it's aspect ratio. The iPad Mini is an alright size for reading; much much better than the Nexus 7 (any gen). The G-Pad even seems like it'd be a good choice in this situation if you can find it for the cheaper prices mentioned above.

Obviously this is all my personal opinion, but I think finding a full-sized iPad would be the perfect fit. You can find iPad 2, 3rd Gen and 4th Gen for around your budget (4th gen maybe stretching it).

Of course with the iPad you're limited to their storage options with no MicroSD expandability. Do you know how large your PDF library is that you would want to keep on hand at all times?


----------



## renji1337

Just found out my local staples is having a sale and with this coupon i have i can get the kindle fire hdx 8.9 for 300$ debating on it. ill look at ipads.

the pdf library of my college books is 300mb


----------



## pez

That's not bad, but I'd strongly suggest testing out the tablet and it's software before taking a dive. Of course you'll have a return period, but that's my biggest put-off for the Kindle's.


----------



## Robilar

Pricing is out on the Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4.

$419, same as the IPad Mini Retina. Makes sense given it's hardware.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/sam_zps41e65e3d.jpg.html


----------



## pez

Sadly, I think I might wait on jumping ship to an Android 8 inch. The 8.4 just seems like a much larger version of my Note 3. It would feel redundant. The iPad Mini at least throws some variation in there for me. Plus I've been reading magazines on the Mini and this aspect ratio is just so perfect for that.


----------



## Robilar

Hey I've owned 3 IPad Mini's (most recently the Retina version I bought my wife). I think they are a fine tablet.

My challenges with the Mini are very specific:

1. I hate ITunes... I've owned 3 IPad's and 3 IPad Mini's and this always seems to drive me away after a few months of use. I do not want to have to use ITunes and sync every time I do something on my device.

2. No micro SD slot. This is a biggie. I travel a lot for work (and pleasure) and having limited storage on a device, especially given the places I often go have limited or no wi-fi (which means no cloud access) means I need storage on my device. I owned a 128GB IPad 4 for that very reason. While it had plenty of storage, it cost $800 and weighed about a million pounds.. I had the Mini 64GB which again had sufficient storage for my needs but cost $600... I currently have a $300 tablet with a $40 64GB Micro SD card (totalling 80GB of storage). The math bears out. Plus I can carry an extra micro SD card or two with me (using one of these)

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC_0939_zpsa8dc6375.jpg.html

That allows me to travel with a very large video library when needed.

3. Proprietary lightning connectors... I have an IPhone 4S (work phone) and when I got the first Mini, it used the lightning connector which meant no compatibility between devices. Would it kill Apple to have gone to a micro USB port like the rest of the world? I assume they didn't because they want to keep proprietary control over what devices you can connect to an IPad. Not nice...

4. IOS in general. It is fast and fluid but I miss having a file tree, being able to drag and drop into folders, being able to view files on a tablet through a PC etc. I get that IOS is designed for people that do not want to see under the hood (my mother and wife both have IPad Mini's and love them to death) but I am not in that category (nor I would expect are most members at OCN).

5. 4:3 aspect ratio.. This is a pro and a con. I agree with you, reading on 4:3 and web browsing is great. However, I am not a fan of black bars on my 8" tablet when watching video (which is the second most used function for me after reading). Frankly having a video properly formatted to a full used screen is more valuable to me than a wider aspect when reading or web browsing.

6. Choice of reading applications: This is another biggie for me. Currently the two best reading apps for the IPad are IBooks (which is awful) and Marvin. Marvin is decent and constantly improving but has a long way to go to equal any of a half dozen amazing Android reading apps. I have a huge collection of digital books (as in thousands). I have been buying digital books since the day they started distribution and a few years ago and sold several thousand hard cover and paperback books (ironically to a member here) and used the funds to replace most of the library with digital versions. The original IPad Mini struggled and was horribly bogged down with my entire collection. And yes I like to have my entire collection on my device. It is my bookshelf and I have no interest in adding and deleting books as I read them. The new Mini Retina is much faster but still struggles with a large collection (I tried moving my books onto it as a test when I picked up the retina for my wife). Her 300 or so books are fine, my much larger collection not so much. Not to mention, many Android reading apps capture metadata (like series info). There are ways to edit content to add the series data for example which really helps in sorting series. Marvin accesses a small portion of metadata, reading apps like Moon+ Reader Pro (my favorite) capture everything. Again great for sorting and indexing a large library. Even better, my Android tablet is lightning fast in the reading app despite a huge source library.

7. Screen brightness. This is specific to the new Mini Retina. The original Mini was plenty bright but the new retina version is dim even at maximum brightness. I like my tablets fairly bright (plus I read outdoors on vacation frequently) and the Mini retina is brutal for light levels. My Samsung and LG tablets are both much brighter without even being set to maximum.


----------



## pez

I can agree with most of those points. For the moment I'm still rather happy using iTunes as it's a half decent media player for organization of a lossless format that supports full tagging.


----------



## Z4XC

I'm thinking about getting a Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4, any arguments for or against?
I would be upgrading from a Galaxy Tab 8.9.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Hey I've owned 3 IPad Mini's (most recently the Retina version I bought my wife). I think they are a fine tablet.
> 
> My challenges with the Mini are very specific:
> 
> 1. I hate ITunes... I've owned 3 IPad's and 3 IPad Mini's and this always seems to drive me away after a few months of use. I do not want to have to use ITunes and sync every time I do something on my device.
> 
> 2. No micro SD slot. This is a biggie. I travel a lot for work (and pleasure) and having limited storage on a device, especially given the places I often go have limited or no wi-fi (which means no cloud access) means I need storage on my device. I owned a 128GB IPad 4 for that very reason. While it had plenty of storage, it cost $800 and weighed about a million pounds.. I had the Mini 64GB which again had sufficient storage for my needs but cost $600... I currently have a $300 tablet with a $40 64GB Micro SD card (totalling 80GB of storage). The math bears out. Plus I can carry an extra micro SD card or two with me (using one of these)
> 
> That allows me to travel with a very large video library when needed.
> 
> 3. Proprietary lightning connectors... I have an IPhone 4S (work phone) and when I got the first Mini, it used the lightning connector which meant no compatibility between devices. Would it kill Apple to have gone to a micro USB port like the rest of the world? I assume they didn't because they want to keep proprietary control over what devices you can connect to an IPad. Not nice...
> 
> 4. IOS in general. It is fast and fluid but I miss having a file tree, being able to drag and drop into folders, being able to view files on a tablet through a PC etc. I get that IOS is designed for people that do not want to see under the hood (my mother and wife both have IPad Mini's and love them to death) but I am not in that category (nor I would expect are most members at OCN).
> 
> 5. 4:3 aspect ratio.. This is a pro and a con. I agree with you, reading on 4:3 and web browsing is great. However, I am not a fan of black bars on my 8" tablet when watching video (which is the second most used function for me after reading). Frankly having a video properly formatted to a full used screen is more valuable to me than a wider aspect when reading or web browsing.
> 
> 6. Choice of reading applications: This is another biggie for me. Currently the two best reading apps for the IPad are IBooks (which is awful) and Marvin. Marvin is decent and constantly improving but has a long way to go to equal any of a half dozen amazing Android reading apps. I have a huge collection of digital books (as in thousands). I have been buying digital books since the day they started distribution and a few years ago and sold several thousand hard cover and paperback books (ironically to a member here) and used the funds to replace most of the library with digital versions. The original IPad Mini struggled and was horribly bogged down with my entire collection. And yes I like to have my entire collection on my device. It is my bookshelf and I have no interest in adding and deleting books as I read them. The new Mini Retina is much faster but still struggles with a large collection (I tried moving my books onto it as a test when I picked up the retina for my wife). Her 300 or so books are fine, my much larger collection not so much. Not to mention, many Android reading apps capture metadata (like series info). There are ways to edit content to add the series data for example which really helps in sorting series. Marvin accesses a small portion of metadata, reading apps like Moon+ Reader Pro (my favorite) capture everything. Again great for sorting and indexing a large library. Even better, my Android tablet is lightning fast in the reading app despite a huge source library.
> 
> 7. Screen brightness. This is specific to the new Mini Retina. The original Mini was plenty bright but the new retina version is dim even at maximum brightness. I like my tablets fairly bright (plus I read outdoors on vacation frequently) and the Mini retina is brutal for light levels. My Samsung and LG tablets are both much brighter without even being set to maximum.


Have you tried a surface pro/ pro 2 ?


----------



## tubers

Are there any reasons why Lenovo Thinkpad 8 isn't on the list like a bad batch or something?

It seemed pretty interesting to me. Too bad it doesn't have a stylus.

http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/thinkpad/thinkpad-8/





*$ 399.99* at lowest config.

*8.3" IPS* 1920 x 1200

Intel *Z3770* ( up to 2.38 Ghz )

*2 GB* RAM

*64 GB* / 128 GB

2 MP Front / *8 MP* Back w/ Flash

*7.2 - 8 Hours*

*Micro HDMI Out*

*USB 3.0* Micro B

*Micro SD*

Comes with Office.

if only it had GPS and and an active stylus


----------



## Pao

Went to BB last night to finally decide on a tablet. I went there with two options in mind, G Pad or the new Galaxy Pro 8.4. After a little while of playing I just could justify the $150 difference between the two *for my uses*, which will just be recreational, watch netflix, play Castle Clash, etc. Got home and ordered the $250 white G Pad from NE, now I just have to wait on the postman! Very excited for my first tablet!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Have you tried a surface pro/ pro 2 ?


I actually have a 128GB Surface Pro 2. Work provided it to me. It is a heck of a lot easier to travel with than my honking big Lenovo T430 laptop.

Mind you, I only use it for internet tools (Salesforce, my company encrypted AR software, etc) and of course MS Office. It is fantastic in that regard. The only exception is large excel spreadsheets can be a bit of a bugger.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> Went to BB last night to finally decide on a tablet. I went there with two options in mind, G Pad or the new Galaxy Pro 8.4. After a little while of playing I just could justify the $150 difference between the two *for my uses*, which will just be recreational, watch netflix, play Castle Clash, etc. Got home and ordered the $250 white G Pad from NE, now I just have to wait on the postman! Very excited for my first tablet!


It is a great tablet. I actually just sold mine here to another member. I got a free Surface Pro 2 and figured I could use it for everything. Turns out it is way too heavy for reading (I have literally 1000's of ebooks).

I just ordered the new Samsung Tab Pro 8.4 to replace the G Pad. Unfortunately being in Canada I paid $350 for the G Pad so the delta between the two is not much from my end ($420 from Tigerdirect, free shipping).

I'm going to miss the G Pad as it has one of the highest quality builds I have seen in a tablet but then again I like to switch tablets frequently so the new Samsung is up next. It will be interesting to see what it's battery life is like compared to the LG.

Fortunately, I ordered a case for it a couple of weeks ago through Amazon when they first came out (the IVSO, I have the same case for my old Samsung tab 3 8" and it's great). I may actually for once get the case before the tablet. Just wish I could have found a black one in stock.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/pro2_zps38123f25.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/ivso_zps948412f3.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Are there any reasons why Lenovo Thinkpad 8 isn't on the list like a bad batch or something?
> 
> It seemed pretty interesting to me. Too bad it doesn't have a stylus.
> 
> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/thinkpad/thinkpad-8/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$ 399.99* at lowest config.
> 
> *8.3" IPS* 1920 x 1200
> 
> Intel *Z3770* ( up to 2.38 Ghz )
> 
> *2 GB* RAM
> 
> *64 GB* / 128 GB
> 
> 2 MP Front / *8 MP* Back w/ Flash
> 
> *7.2 - 8 Hours*
> 
> *Micro HDMI Out*
> 
> *USB 3.0* Micro B
> 
> *Micro SD*
> 
> Comes with Office.
> 
> if only it had GPS and and an active stylus


It's not out in Canada yet. I typically like to at least handle them before I provide commentary. It does look interesting. I'll add it's specs to the charts.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It's not out in Canada yet. I typically like to at least handle them before I provide commentary. It does look interesting. I'll add it's specs to the charts.


I see. Thanks for telling.


----------



## Pao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It is a great tablet. I actually just sold mine here to another member. I got a free Surface Pro 2 and figured I could use it for everything. Turns out it is way too heavy for reading (I have literally 1000's of ebooks).
> 
> I just ordered the new Samsung Tab Pro 8.4 to replace the G Pad. Unfortunately being in Canada I paid $350 for the G Pad so the delta between the two is not much from my end ($420 from Tigerdirect, free shipping).
> 
> I'm going to miss the G Pad as it has one of the highest quality builds I have seen in a tablet but then again I like to switch tablets frequently so the new Samsung is up next. It will be interesting to see what it's battery life is like compared to the LG.
> ]


Just got it last night, I'm having a lot of fun with it, I really do like it. And I agree, if my only option was to get it at the BB price of $350 I would have gone ahead and grabbed the Samsung, but for $250 the G Pad was perfect.

Didn't happen to keep either of those cases you had with the G Pad did you?


----------



## Robilar

I sold them along with the tablet.


----------



## pez

That really was a good deal on the GPad robilar







. Had to hold back not to buy another tablet I wouldn't put to full use







.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I actually have a 128GB Surface Pro 2. Work provided it to me. It is a heck of a lot easier to travel with than my honking big Lenovo T430 laptop.
> 
> Mind you, I only use it for internet tools (Salesforce, my company encrypted AR software, etc) and of course MS Office. It is fantastic in that regard. The only exception is large excel spreadsheets can be a bit of a bugger.


Hey now! My work uses Salesforce too







. BTW I'm typing this from a Lenovo Miix 2 that was bundled with the new Lenovo IdeaPad Ultrabook that my work provided me







.


----------



## Robilar

Samsung Tab Pro 8.4 reviews.

Best Buy Canada has them in stock at the store level but are unable to release until Feb 28 (I had a bit of a "disagreement" with a 12 year old customer service manager at a store this morning.)

Tom's Hardware calls it the "Mini Retina killer".

I have a Mini Retina and will compare them as closely as possible. Based on all of the reviews and previews I have read, this is hands down the best small form factor tablet available.

http://reviews.cnet.com/tablets/samsung-galaxy-tab-pro/4505-3126_7-35833903.html

http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-PRO-8.4-Review_id3588

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/126402-hands-on-samsung-galaxy-tab-pro-review

http://www.trustedreviews.com/samsung-galaxy-tabpro-8-4_Tablet_review

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_tab_pro_8_4-review-1042.php

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/samsung-galaxy-tab-pro-8.4-review,26108.html


----------



## pez

While I agree it's nice; the Note 3 has 32GB onboard + MicroSD ability. I'm disappointed that this tablet doesn't have 32GB to boot.


----------



## Robilar

There is a 32GB version? It just has not been released yet.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> There is a 32GB version? It just has not been released yet.


Ah, I was making a blind assumption, then.

Speaking of MicroSD cards...I can't wait for the 128GB to start their mass production so I can buy one during Black Friday this year for <$100







.


----------



## Phelan

i got a 64 GB micro SD Card on eBay today for $15


----------



## pez

I overpaid for mine slightly, but I'm the type of person that would actually rather do my business in a B&M store than do it online if I can. It makes returns easier (not really focused on MicroSD cards here, though







).


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> i got a 64 GB micro SD Card on eBay today for $15


Any more? I have been waiting for deal on one


----------



## Robilar

I paid $40 for a Patriot Class 10 at a local retail computer store. Cheap enough for a good quality chip.


----------



## Robilar

Got my Tab Pro 8.4 today (finally...).

Hoping the case I ordered off Amazon arrives soon as well.

Pairing it up with a Patriot 64GB Micro SD card.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01488_zps974c9fef.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

A few initial thoughts as I customize and set it up.

The screen is unbelievable... Best color I have seen on any tablet, better than my G Pad, better than the Nexus 7 Gen 2, better than the my Mini Retina. Incredibly sharp as well.

Brightness is, well really bright. Again, at max brightness, it is the brightest tablet I have ever used. About 40% is likely where I will sit with it. The high brightness will come in handy outside though. I just got back from Cancun and the tablet I used (Mini Retina) just wasn't bright enough to cope even in the shade. It's brighter than the Nexus 7 gen 2 as well.

Smoking fast. Loading my book libraries took literally minutes (and I have 1000's of books).

Wish I could have gotten the 32GB version (not that I need it with a 64GB Micro SD card but it still is nice) and in black. Unfortunately, black and 32GB are neither available in Canada.

I like the faux leather back. It has a nice grippy texture to it. Too bad it's going into a case straight away.

Some of the work related features (integrated webex for example) are a really nice touch. There are a couple of HDMI out subsettings which will work well with connecting the device to a tv or projector.

Apparently it will work with generic HDMI out slimport adapters (which sell for $20).

This tablet literally crushes the Mini Retina (which I bought for my wife) in pretty much every way except probably battery life (that will take me some time to compare).

I did watch a little over 4 hours of video last night while doing paperwork. At 65% brightness, I had 61% battery left. That's pretty good compared to my other Android devices.

The big winner here is the Micro SD slot. I have an 80GB tablet for $40 more than a 16GB Retina Mini.

It's not really fair to compare it to the new Nexus 7 as that is a budget 7" tablet (which for the 32GB version is also $140 cheaper).

It is aimed straight at the Mini Retina 16GB. The LG G pad (which I also owned) is pretty amazing, especially now that it is selling for $250. However, this device is the new king in the 8" market.

I am planning on grabbing the new Sandisk 128GB Micro SD card (sells for $120 on Amazon). 144GB tablet for $540...


----------



## Krusher33

What do you guys think on this one? MSI Primo 81: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152499&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What do you guys think on this one? MSI Primo 81: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152499&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


Looks like an IPad Mini?


----------



## pez

Looks nice, but I'm willing to bet outside of screen size, the Nexus 7 (first gen) would be a better choice.


----------



## Robilar

Finally got my case this morning

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01592_zps257af17f.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01591_zps4eb5a019.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01593_zps0bad5cd1.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

Grabbed the Samsung original case for the Tab Pro. It is much more premium than any of their prior cases, all leather, very good build quality.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01814_zpsb05d1453.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01809_zps1c4cf753.jpg.html


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Grabbed the Samsung original case for the Tab Pro. It is much more premium than any of their prior cases, all leather, very good build quality.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01814_zpsb05d1453.jpg.html


Wake Function?

I see you upgraded to a 128gb sd card


----------



## Robilar

Yes it has the wake function and I finally got my 128GB from Amazon. Works like a charm.


----------



## pez

I can't wait to get my mitts on a 128GB MicroSD...mmmm.


----------



## Robilar

It is truly awesome







I went to visit my dad this weekend (he is getting chemo) and was at the hospital for two days. I have about 30 hours of tv shows on the card with tons of room to spare. The Tab Pro went a full day both days without running out of battery. Having a couple thousand books stored certainly helps as well.

I'm just happy Samsung has finally released a premium leather case for their tablets. The cheap IVSO/Moko/Asuxtek cases work but are junk (then again they are only $15 so you get what you pay for).


----------



## Robilar

Samsung is releasing it's Tab 4 series this month. Near as I can tell, there will be 7,8 and 10" models.

Not sure what the logic here is. The resolution is the same as the prior gen 3. There is a processor bump to a quad core cpu as well as a newer version of Android but otherwise no real changes.


----------



## Robilar

Quick heads up. The Samsung Tab Pro 8.4 has been reduced in price in the US to $349.

This puts it $50 cheaper than the 16GB Mini Retina.

I was happy to pay $400 for given its features and capabilities but at $350, it is definitely a great value for a high end device.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-8-4-Inch-Tablet-Black/dp/B00HWMPRKM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399315445&sr=8-1&keywords=tab+pro+8.4


----------



## Robilar

Samsung is set to release a new 8.4" tablet designated the Tab S 8.4.

Looks very similar to the current Tab Pro but significantly beefed up hardware.

8.4" QHD AMOLED display
Exynos 5 Octa chipset (octa-core Exynos 5420) @ 1.9Ghz A7
3GB of RAM
Android KitKat 4.4.2
1,600 x 2,560 resolution - 359 ppi
Dimensions are slimmer due to screen, 212.8 x 126.6 x 6.5 mm
Weight: 287 grams (*yes that is lighter than the Nexus 7*...)
Fingerprint Scanner
Retains Micro SD slot
8 MP back camera, 2.1 MP camera front

Faster CPU/GPU, more RAM, slimmer and lighter plus an AMOLED display... Very nice. Hoping they up the mAh rating of the battery to give a bit longer battery life as well. No world if it is still using the Samsung UX overlay.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/samsunggalaxytabs_zps8434e7dc.jpg.html


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Samsung is set to release a new 8.4" tablet designated the Tab S 8.4.
> 
> Looks very similar to the current Tab Pro but significantly beefed up hardware.
> 
> 8.4" QHD AMOLED display
> Exynos 5 Octa chipset (octa-core Exynos 5420) @ 1.9Ghz A7
> 3GB of RAM
> Android KitKat 4.4.2
> 1,600 x 2,560 resolution - 359 ppi
> Dimensions are slimmer due to screen, 212.8 x 126.6 x 6.5 mm
> Weight: 287 grams (*yes that is lighter than the Nexus 7*...)
> Fingerprint Scanner
> Retains Micro SD slot
> 8 MP back camera, 2.1 MP camera front
> 
> Faster CPU/GPU, more RAM, slimmer and lighter plus an AMOLED display... Very nice. Hoping they up the mAh rating of the battery to give a bit longer battery life as well. No world if it is still using the Samsung UX overlay.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/samsunggalaxytabs_zps8434e7dc.jpg.html


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Robilar

Final specs on the Tab S 8.4 have been released. Only a 4900 mAh battery (slightly better than the Tab Pro 8.4). This will likely not net a better battery life as the processor is much more powerful.

The battery is decent in the Tab Pro, on par with other current tablets but it would be nice to see IPad Mini level battery life in these units.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Final specs on the Tab S 8.4 have been released. Only a 4900 mAh battery (slightly better than the Tab Pro 8.4). This will likely not net a better battery life as the processor is much more powerful.
> 
> The battery is decent in the Tab Pro, on par with other current tablets but it would be nice to see IPad Mini level battery life in these units.


A 330 nit(my guess, could be even lower) AMOLED screen could consume less battery than 440 nit LCD one on Tab Pro 8.4, especially for video playback(a lot more black than webpages). Exynos 5420(A15 clock unkown) and S800 should be similar in battery life based on existing benches.

That weight is quite impressive and I'd probably prefer an AMOLED screen for tablet because mine is always used indoors(and sometime in complete darkness like an airplane). But I am holding out for what Google have to offer with the rumored HTC Nexus 8.


----------



## Robilar

That's a good point. And for the record, I am grabbing one immediately upon release









My Tab Pro 8.4 will be on sale here shortly thereafter.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That's a good point. And for the record, I am grabbing one immediately upon release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tab Pro 8.4 will be on sale here shortly thereafter.


This Is Volantis, HTC's Nine-Inch Nexus Tablet

If this overpriced($399 for 16GB with no SD card!!!!!) 4:3 AR garbage is what Google plans to be its Nexus tablet this year, I will totally buying a Tab S and deal with Touchwiz(or hope LG comes out with a good Gpad 8.3 update).

Of all the things that can get me to touch Touchwiz again, a 4:3 Nexus Tablet is definitely ranked #1. I am just hoping what's leaked is a 4:3 prototype they are testing against 16:10 prototypes and the final product have 2560X1600 and lower prices.


----------



## Robilar

4:3 Ratio? Why... I have had plenty of IPad's (and still have my 128GB Mini Retina) but much prefer the 16:9 aspect of Android devices. Watching video on the Mini is simply a pain given the screen design.

Also not surprised if the new Nexus has a no Micro SD, it's clear that they have no interest in giving people what they have been clamoring for. Use the cloud! Um what if you don't have internet access or don't want to tether your tablet to your horribly overpriced phone data plan???


----------



## pez

But that's what OTG is for







. I definitely prefer the iPad screen for PDFs/magazine reading.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 4:3 Ratio? Why... I have had plenty of IPad's (and still have my 128GB Mini Retina) but much prefer the 16:9 aspect of Android devices. Watching video on the Mini is simply a pain given the screen design.


I actually prefer the 4:3 aspect ratio for PDF, etc. It's also working pretty well for me for video playback at the moment since I've been replaying DVD rips of Charmed and Buffy whose aspect ratio is 4:3.







A high resolution 4:3 Android tablet with microSD card is actually one of the things I'd like to have. So far, Chinese clones of the iPad with retina suck in terms of performance and battery life. If that has decent battery life and HTC releases a version with microSD card slot and support for up to 128GB microSDXC, I'm in for one (or two).


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 4:3 Ratio? Why... I have had plenty of IPad's (and still have my 128GB Mini Retina) but much prefer the 16:9 aspect of Android devices. Watching video on the Mini is simply a pain given the screen design.
> 
> Also not surprised if the new Nexus has a no Micro SD, it's clear that they have no interest in giving people what they have been clamoring for. Use the cloud! Um what if you don't have internet access or don't want to tether your tablet to your horribly overpriced phone data plan???


By the way, Anandtech's Tab S review are up, I posted them on OCN here, you can find the original source here

These AMOLED tablets destroy LCD tablets in video playback battery life, but is a bit lacking in web broswing battery life (not a fatal weakpoint but if you primary look at web page it will hurt).


As I predicted on the last page, display brightness in the 320 range, pretty high for AMOLED screens, ofc AMOLED give you infinite contrast ratio(0 nit black).


----------



## Robilar

I read it earlier this morning.

Mother of god, 14 hours of continuous video playback!! It beats both IPads in longevity.

Now that is impressive.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I read it earlier this morning.
> 
> Mother of god, 14 hours of continuous video playback!! It beats both IPads in longevity.
> 
> Now that is impressive.


The 8.4 actually lasts *15.2 hrs*, it is indeed very astounding. If Nexus 9/Volantis is indeed 4:3 I most likely will be picking up a Tab S 8.4 this holiday season(or save that money for my new 15" Macbook pro).


----------



## pez

Wow, 15 hours of video playback is impressive indeed. Just got rid of my last Android tablet, but after happily using my Note 3, for 6 or so months now, I'm impressed to say the least. My only thing is the 'lazy' interface for the Samsung tablets. It just seems like a blown up Note 3 to me any time I pick up their tablets. Granted I haven't used Android 4.4 on their tablets.


----------



## Robilar

The interface on the Tab Pro works pretty smoothly. The S is supposed to have significant revisions to it as well.


----------



## espn

How about mi pad?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> How about mi pad?


It is pretty good if you like 4:3 aspect ratio, MIUI and can get it in your country. It is the only consumer tablet shipping with Tegra K1 right now so that probably gives it an advantage over most tablets in graphic heavy apps(mostly games).


----------



## espn

well mi pad uses exactly 5 color of 5c, are you guys ok with that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> It is pretty good if you like 4:3 aspect ratio, MIUI and can get it in your country. It is the only consumer tablet shipping with Tegra K1 right now so that probably gives it an advantage over most tablets in graphic heavy apps(mostly games).


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> well mi pad uses exactly 5 color of 5c, are you guys ok with that?


Ehr, I don't recall Apple patented(or invented) color? Nokia Lumia line uses all of the colors of the 5C as well, so I don't really see why that should be a problem.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Ehr, I don't recall Apple patented(or invented) color? Nokia Lumia line uses all of the colors of the 5C as well, so I don't really see why that should be a problem.


I just very carefully compare the colors of mi pad and 5C. Xiaomi is very "smart" that it uses very similar but different kind of blue, pink, yellow, red. Xiaomi definitely tries hard to prevent lawsuit as well.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I just very carefully compare the colors of mi pad and 5C. Xiaomi is very "smart" that it uses very similar but different kind of blue, pink, yellow, red. Xiaomi definitely tries hard to prevent lawsuit as well.


Since nobody is ever going to confuse a 5C and a Mi pad, I doubt there would even be a lawsuit if they were using the same color. This is not GS2 vs Iphone 4(even that one I found quite illogical).

I just don't think Mi pad will be sold in the US officially(as now current Xiaomi device is AFAIK), you would have to buy one through an importer.


----------



## espn

I dont think they plan to sell in North America or Europe developed countries so they can copy a lot of things. I guess their relationship with China gov is good so lawsuit them in China would be useless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Since nobody is ever going to confuse a 5C and a Mi pad, I doubt there would even be a lawsuit if they were using the same color. This is not GS2 vs Iphone 4(even that one I found quite illogical).
> 
> I just don't think Mi pad will be sold in the US officially(as now current Xiaomi device is AFAIK), you would have to buy one through an importer.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I dont think they plan to sell in North America or Europe developed countries so they can copy a lot of things. I guess their relationship with China gov is good so lawsuit them in China would be useless.


You would have to be have a seriously bad relationship with the Chinese gov for it to not back you in a lawsuit against a foreign company







.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Ehr, I don't recall Apple patented(or invented) color? Nokia Lumia line uses all of the colors of the 5C as well, so I don't really see why that should be a problem.


I would change your sentence to 5c uses all the Nokia lumia colors. So, if 1 company was suying another for colors, it would be Nokia bringing Apple to court and not the other way around.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> I would change your sentence to 5c uses all the Nokia lumia colors. So, if 1 company was suying another for colors, it would be Nokia bringing Apple to court and not the other way around.


To be fair, the 4th-6th generation Nanos have carried a similar color scheme; all before the Nokia Lumia.


----------



## espn

I google and check, it should be lumia first before ipod touch. So it is apple copy from lumia, then xiaomi copy those color again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> To be fair, the 4th-6th generation Nanos have carried a similar color scheme; all before the Nokia Lumia.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I google and check, it should be lumia first before ipod touch. So it is apple copy from lumia, then xiaomi copy those color again.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding your post, but I'm speaking of the Nano and not the Touch.


----------



## espn

I check again. Should be nano 6 gen using these light green pink blue yellow first in 2010 before lumia come up in 2012. Nano 5 used more dark verison of these color.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding your post, but I'm speaking of the Nano and not the Touch.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I check again. Should be nano 6 gen using these light green pink blue yellow first in 2010 before lumia come up in 2012. Nano 5 used more dark verison of these color.


Gotcha. The shades are a bit different from each manufacturer/device, but I'd be surprised if Apple wanted to start something over 'primary' colors. Now if someone started going after the 5S' gold theme, they'd probably be ill







.


----------



## espn

The gold color is mainly for chinese ha ha.

[quote name="pez" url="/t/1286810
/comparison-of-best-compact-tablets/480#post_22532788"]
Gotcha. The shades are a bit different from each manufacturer/device, but I'd be surprised if Apple wanted to start something over 'primary' colors. Now if someone started going after the 5S' gold theme, they'd probably be ill







.[/quote]


----------



## Robilar

The new Samsung branded cover for the Tab S is pretty amazing. I have to say, seeing pics of it online left me underwhelmed but in hand it is excellent. Very slim, very sturdy, with a variety of folding options.

The magnet that holds the flap shut and also secures the tablet in landscape mode for viewing is very strong. You can hold it from any point without it opening. It may not be cheap but I'd be hard pressed to look at an aftermarket case now that I have it. I don't even mind the color and the texture makes it great to hang on to and resists fingerprints.

The Tablet itself is a beast









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01492_zpsf1229c0b.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01493_zpsf3a0c525.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01496_zps5eb53570.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01497_zps90dcbce3.jpg.html


----------



## espn

there are so many cheap china tablet brand now.


----------



## Robilar

After a couple of weeks of using the Tab S I have to say I am very impressed. Great screen, fast performance and battery life surpassing my mini retina...

The Samsung case is also fantastic. Not to mention I have 144GB of storage for $520 total


----------



## sherlock

Anandtech Shield Tablet review

Shield Tablet reviews are now showing up everywhere. the SOC is a beast and the speakers are very good as well, screen have good brightness & contrast but a bit weak on color reproduction. Wifi web browsing and general usage battery life are very good, 3D benchmarking battery life isn't(kind of expected this since the SOC is such a beast and don't throttle much due to magnesium thermal shield). Seems like a good buy.


----------

